# 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log



## Darth SQ

It's about time right?
That's what I thought.

As many of you already know, I plan a very ambitious old school system in my 1997 Suburban with the stars of the show being my most favorite amps in the world; the PPI Arts.
That's the old school side.
The contemporary side with be the head unit, speakers, electrical wiring, sound deadening, charging system, and video system.

Here's the plan so far as written in an e-mail to my friend Chris (Starboy869).

> Chris,
> Yes, and as usual with all my projects, they started out small and have
> grown way out of proportion.
> All of it is going into my 97 Chevrolet Suburban 4x4 with three row 
> seating.
> All three seat rows will be staged individually.
>
> Head unit will be the new PPI 771 double din DVD source unit once they
> finally come to market.
>
> Amps and speakers will be the following:
>
> PPI white ART Ax606.2 using it’s full active abilities (Built-in FRX456).
> It will power three sets of PPI’s PC.65C 3way components sets.
> 6 tweets on high pass, 6 2.5” mids on band pass, and 6 6.5” midbass on low
> pass.
> One set of mids and tweets will be mounted on the top of the dash at the
> very edges (I am not a big A-pillar fan), another set of mids and tweets
> will be mounted on the B-pillars for the middle seat area, but just low
> enough not to confuse the front seat staging,
> and the last set of mids and tweets will be going in the C-pillars for the
> rear seat, but once again, low enough as to not confuse the middle seat
> staging. The 6.5” midbass speakers will be mounted in the factory 
> locations
> in both front and middle doors, and the rear set will be
> mounted in the wheel well panel just to the front of the passenger sitting
> positions.
>
> PPI white ART A1200.2 will run three PPI ART A12.SQ 12” subs in a behind 
> the
> 3rd row seat.
>
> PPI white ART A300.2 will run two PPI ART A8.SQ 8” subs mounted in a front
> row center console downfired.
>
> PPI white ART A100.2 will run my center channel speakers mounted up on the
> top of the dash.
>
> PPI white ART A100.2 will run my 3-way PPI 6x9 speakers that I will mount 
> in
> both rear barn doors so I can have tunes at the lake, drive in, park, 
> etc...
> without having to power up the entire system.
> All amps will be mounted flat in the back in a configuration that will
> consist of three rows. All three rows will be the same length with spacers
> and endplates at the ends to hide all wiring and connector plugs; I like a
> clean looking amp rack.
> Now this is kind of cool, I am using your junk ARTS to take up whatever
> lengths are required to make all three rows the same length by cutting 
> them
> to size (custom length spacers!). They will be bead blasted and re-powder
> coated to match the other ART amps.
> I will be using a PPI-ART white ACM-420 noisgate to power up all the amps
> and it has a 2nd audio input which I will use to introduce my video sound
> signal.
>
> Processing will consist of a PPI-ART white PAR-245 and the DEQ-230 which I
> now have a shroud for and will blend beautifully in my amp clusters.
>
> I will also be using two PPI-ART white EPX-205s. The 1st one is to
> separately control the volume of the A1200.2 and it’s subs through it’s 
> low
> pass and my center stage A100.2 and speakers through the high pass.
> I might use the 2nd EPX-205 to control my A300.2 and 8” subs separately, 
> but
> that is still up for debate.
> The PAR-245, ACM-420, and both EPX-205s will be stack mounted in a special
> custom made console whiich will be part of the center console subwoofer
> enclosure so all the controls will be right at my right hand fingertips.
>
> Obviously, the whole vehicle will be gutted to add proper sound deadening
> and run the extensive wiring.
>
> Lastly, video will consist of a roof mounted LCD Audiovox monitor mounted 
> in
> a really cool Audiovox overhead console specifically made for the Suburban
> and Tahoe and it’s video signal will come from the PPI double din source
> unit.
> I am still debating on installing additional monitors in the barn doors.
> See what I mean by getting out of control?
> Tell me what you think.
>
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR

So that's it.
Lots of work but I think it will be worth it.

So I accumulated as many of the old components as I could (thank you all on this website and Ebay that had what I needed), and now I need to get them ready for use.

After lots of reading of blogs, posts, threads, opinions, and e-mails from experts on these classics, it is clear that they need to be maintained over time and I don't want to take a chance on lighting one up due to a bad cap or something.
Since I plan is to use them for competitions (I will be joining MECA), as well as for reliving my youth, I need to have each one of them gone through.

So who's going to do it?
That's a question repeatedly asked on this website.
DBR (Chris) officially told me they won't touch them anymore.
After running into one road block after another, I finally found the answer last week.

By sheer luck and due diligence on my part, I found someone that is an expert in reconditioning and repairing these 1996 beauties and also still has all the old obsolete parts needed to bring them back to new condition.
By request, he has asked that I don't disclose his name or location.

So I am taking these three to him tomorrow to start the recondition process.
Two A100.2s (Starboy869's) and one A300.2 (Fartin' in the Tub's). Once I get them back, I will post pics of what was done, the old parts that were replaced, the cost for each amp's reconditioning, and the process he used to get them back to top notch operating condition.
I might be able to get him to take some pics during the process.
I will also post their rated and actual power output to finally to put to rest what these amps will actually will do. 

So that's how it's all going to start.
As with any build thread, I am completely open to all your thoughts and ideas as this project progresses.

Please feel free to post! 
Stay tuned!

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## sinister-kustoms

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

Looking forward to this one! Less talky, more buildy!


----------



## FartinInTheTub

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

What he said ^


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*



FartinInTheTub said:


> What he said ^


Nice!
Already? really?
And to think I gave you credit for selling me the A300.2.

Ok, everyone keep in mind, this build is going to take awhile. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## trojan fan

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Nice!
> Already? really?
> And to think I gave you credit for selling me the A300.2.
> 
> Ok, everyone keep in mind, this build is going to take awhile.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


The suspense is killing me:laugh:



Good luck with your build


----------



## wdemetrius1

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

I'm definitively watching this one.


----------



## neuspeedescort

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

between the fosgate stuff in the shawnk's integra and this i got one thing to say.......the 90's are back like nba jam!


NEUMAN


----------



## slowsedan01

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

Glad to see someone actually, you know, using their collection rather than just looking at it. This will be one to watch. Good luck!


----------



## takeabao

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

Hope to see an actual build come out've this (and not more hoarding).


----------



## Arclight

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

I will be watching your build closely. I see alot of blue painters tape in your future (for protecting the amps during the install). 

GL!


----------



## pjc

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*



neuspeedescort said:


> between the fosgate stuff in the shawnk's integra and this i got one thing to say.......the 90's are back like nba jam!
> 
> 
> NEUMAN


This install needs an old school Nintendo and Tecmo Bowl with Bo Jackson. Best of luck with this install.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

My PPI A.8SQ subs greeted me at my UPS box down by the gate today for my downfiring center console!
Thank you ecotecracer for the great deal!

One step closer.

Got the three amps pictured above dropped off for reconditioning today.
I will post the results of what the technician finds and does for repairs.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jsun_g

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

Looking forward to this. I had an A600 back in the day but my "collection" was Hifonics series VIII.


----------



## Fricasseekid

Subscribed! I feel like I'm just starting a very long book! 

Is it ok if want to feel like your jealousy at my sneak preview of my sub box prompted you to start this thread?


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*



Fricasseekid said:


> Subscribed! I feel like I'm just starting a very long book!
> 
> Is it ok if want to feel like your jealousy at my sneak preview of my sub box prompted you to start this thread?


I wish I could get the royalties for said book because this one's going to be expensive.
Maybe I should skip the whole thing and buy a side by side. 

Yes, your sub box pics and the fact that I found an old school repair guy to get all my gems into shape are the most immediate motivation.

Since my repair guy doesn't want to be mentioned by name, we will refer to him from now on as "The Stig" from my favorite automotive show Top Gear.
The Stig says the first three amps will be done by next week; then I will bring him the rest.

Since he is within driving distance, I am able to use the money I would have wasted on shipping back and forth on actual repairs.
Fortunately, my business takes me within a reasonable distance from his location.

Once I get all of the amps reconditioned, then I will gut the vehicle and start sound deadening.
I am hoping to make Team Second Skin and that will definitely help out with all the product I need to dampen and entire Suburban.

I am looking for suggestions on all the wiring.
Right now, I am leaning towards Knu Konceptz Amp Installation Kits, HDMI Cables.

Well, time to go take my 16 year old daughter out to the school parking lot and teach her how to drive.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

Ok, I have run into my first snag.
As much As I want to use PPI's Art flagship, my A1200.2, I don't think it will work with the speakers I have chosen.
I am definitely going with PPI's new A.12SQ subwoofers for my bottom end in the rear.

Here's the conflict:

These speakers are 4ohm DVC with rms wattage of 300.

My A1200.2 puts out per channel 300watts @ 4ohms stereo, 600watts, @ 2ohms stereo, and 1200watts at 4ohms bridged.

I cannot find a combination of wiring multiple subs that allows me to utilize the full potential of this amp. Either I gain it down (stupid), or find another amp.

The only solution I could come up with is to sell the A1200.2 and buy another A600.2 and run two of them; i.e. one 12" sub per channel, (4 12" subs in all) which wired for 2ohms will be a perfect match for the A600.2's 300watts per channel at 2ohms.

I have attached the A.12SQ manual to show it's ohms configuration possibilities for reference.

Any way I can have my cake and eat it to using the A1200.2 to it's full potential?
All input would be much appreciated. 
Thanks,
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## EcotecRacer

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

looking forward to this build!

blame Grizz for the Art SQs for not being dual 2ohm lol


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*



EcotecRacer said:


> looking forward to this build!
> 
> blame Grizz for the Art SQs for not being dual 2ohm lol


Funny you say that.
When I was just begining to realize the problem awhile back, Grizz told me that I would just have to turn the gains down or go to the PC line for a sub.
1st, I don't want to turn the gains down.
2nd, I love the sq sound of these new subs and I plan on running with the copper theme throughout the vehicle, so I want the copper dust caps exposed.
If they were DVC 2ohm, then that would make it perfect for 4 subs off the A1200.2.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## EcotecRacer

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

Yeah i like to give Grizz hard time
when he gets back from Russia , hopefully he will see this thread also


----------



## FLYONWALL9

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

Couldn't you run a combination of subs isobaric? forgive me its LATE and
I'm well into my meds if this isn't possible. I know you want to see the 
cone, you could still do this just not put the speakers on top of one 
another. Rather side by side. If this wont work, this is just my way of
subscribing without simply posting "subscribed" 

I'm also building an "old school" system with mostly ALL gear from the
late 80's early 90's. very cool stuff. BEST OF LUCK

SCOTT


----------



## Fricasseekid

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Funny you say that.
> When I was just begining to realize the problem awhile back, Grizz told me that I would just have to turn the gains down or go to the PC line for a sub.
> 1st, I don't want to turn the gains down.
> 2nd, I love the sq sound of these new subs and I plan on running with the copper theme throughout the vehicle, so I want the copper dust caps exposed.
> If they were DVC 2ohm, then that would make it perfect for 4 subs off the A1200.2.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


What's wrong with backing off on the gains and why do you only want to feed these subs rated power?


----------



## aV8ter

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Funny you say that.
> When I was just begining to realize the problem awhile back, Grizz told me that I would just have to turn the gains down or go to the PC line for a sub.
> 1st, I don't want to turn the gains down.
> 2nd, I love the sq sound of these new subs and I plan on running with the copper theme throughout the vehicle, so I want the copper dust caps exposed.
> If they were DVC 2ohm, then that would make it perfect for 4 subs off the A1200.2.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Dual 600.2s sound like a great idea.... So you can sell me the 1200.2.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*



Fricasseekid said:


> What's wrong with backing off on the gains and why do you only want to feed these subs rated power?


Good question.
Here's why.
Because then I can only run two 12"s and I would have to run the 1200.2 at half output (300watts @ 2ohms per channel).
What a waste of a A1200.2.
It's like having a 1200hp blown big block Chevy but the throttle can only be pushed down 1/2 way or you'll tear up the 10 bolt rear end.

If I run two A600.2s, then I can run four 12" subs and have both amps at their full potential.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*



FLYONWALL9 said:


> Couldn't you run a combination of subs isobaric? forgive me its LATE and
> I'm well into my meds if this isn't possible. I know you want to see the
> cone, you could still do this just not put the speakers on top of one
> another. Rather side by side. If this wont work, this is just my way of
> subscribing without simply posting "subscribed"
> 
> I'm also building an "old school" system with mostly ALL gear from the
> late 80's early 90's. very cool stuff. BEST OF LUCK
> 
> SCOTT


Scott,
Thanks for subscribing. 
I don't understand the isobaric part?
Can you or someone explain further on how this solves my dilemma?
Thank you,
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*



aV8ter said:


> You can sell me the 1200.2.


That just might happen.
Look for that possibility sometime this afternoon if I do decide to sell it.
Thx,
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## aV8ter

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> That just might happen.
> Look for that possibility sometime this afternoon if I do decide to sell it.
> Thx,
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Dang man. I am about to bid on that same amp! What are we going to do lol? I won't bid on it if you are really willing to sell that 1200.2.


----------



## Fricasseekid

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Good question.
> Here's why.
> Because then I can only run two 12"s and I would have to run the 1200.2 at half output (300watts @ 2ohms per channel).
> What a waste of a A1200.2.
> It's like having a 1200hp blown big block Chevy but the throttle can only be pushed down 1/2 way or you'll tear up the 10 bolt rear end.
> 
> If I run two A600.2s, then I can run four 12" subs and have both amps at their full potential.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


There is something to be said for extra headroom for superb dynamic peaks! But who cares, 4-12s trump 2 any day!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*



Fricasseekid said:


> There is something to be said for extra headroom for superb dynamic peaks! But who cares, 4-12s trump 2 any day!


My thoughts exactly.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*



aV8ter said:


> Dang man. I am about to bid on that same amp! What are we going to do lol? I won't bid on it if you are really willing to sell that 1200.2.


I was looking at that A600.2 on ebay.
I have two already but the 2nd one is literally fubr'd.

If I do sell the A1200.2, and I would be lying if I didn't say I am sitting in my office right now considering it, it wouldn't be cheap.
Mine is one of the cleanest like new A1200.2 I have ever seen and commented on by others stating the same on DIYMA.
I paid a lot for it because I wanted to own the best one available since no BNIB ever came up.

BTW, my A1200.2 amp is the one featured on AmpGuts.com if you want to see for yourself.

I'm the one that removed the warranty seal and have pics to document it was a virgin prior.
What I found inside was like it was never ever used.
Only the mounting flange holes say tell that it was mounted once.

Damn this is a hard decision.
How can you build the PPI Art tribute system and not use this 2' surfboard monster?
Let me think about it some more.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## aV8ter

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I was looking at that A600.2 on ebay.
> I have two already but the 2nd one is literally fubr'd.
> 
> If I do sell the A1200.2, and I would be lying if I didn't say I am sitting in my office right now considering it, it wouldn't be cheap.
> Mine is one of the cleanest like new A1200.2 I have ever seen and commented on by others stating the same on DIYMA.
> I paid a lot for it because I wanted to own the best one available since no BNIB ever came up.
> 
> BTW, my A1200.2 amp is the one featured on AmpGuts.com if you want to see for yourself.
> 
> I'm the one that removed the warranty seal and have pics to document it was a virgin prior.
> What I found inside was like it was never ever used.
> Only the mounting flange holes say tell that it was mounted once.
> 
> Damn this is a hard decision.
> How can you build the PPI Art tribute system and not use this 2' surfboard monster?
> Let me think about it some more.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


That site isn't working for me right now. 

Well man, let me know a price. If not, I can't guarantee that I won't bid to my heart's content on this a600.2. That is all that is left for me; a600.2, and a1200.2 and I'll be complete.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

Ok.
Problem solved.
I can have my cake and eat it too....sorta.

aV8ter came up the with solution in a PM which he has ok'd me to repost:

_Wire the coils of each sub in parallel giving each woofer a 2 ohm nominal load, then wire the THREE woofer up in series to give you a final nominal load of 6 ohms. I think this would be best for what you're trying to do. The woofers are 300rms a piece and I know that amp will give them each what they'd want in that configuration, spare yourself the additional cost of buying another amp and sub.

It would also be beneficial to run just the 1200.2 to the subs instead of trying to gain match(and possibly frying) the two a600.2s. _

This is a very good solution to the problem.

For the record, I haven't ever had to deal with dvcs (dual voicecoils) before so I have had a hard time picturing all the different configurations possible.

Thanks for all the input Fric and aV8ter!

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Fricasseekid

So your thinking you'll get 900 watts @ 6 ohms bridged? 

Should work out great and be a much lighter load on that amp of yours! Great compromise!


----------



## subwoofery

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

I always go there when I'm not sure: 
Rockford Fosgate® - Woofer WiringWizard 

Wiring config 2 will give you 6 ohm as stated in your PM 

Kelvin


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*



subwoofery said:


> I always go there when I'm not sure:
> Rockford Fosgate® - Woofer WiringWizard
> 
> Wiring config 2 will give you 6 ohm as stated in your PM
> 
> Kelvin


Thanks Kelvin.
I appreciate you posting. 
I will bookmark the rf woofer wizard site.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## aV8ter

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Ok.
> Problem solved.
> I can have my cake and eat it too....sorta.
> 
> aV8ter came up the with solution in a PM which he has ok'd me to repost:
> 
> _Wire the coils of each sub in parallel giving each woofer a 2 ohm nominal load, then wire the THREE woofer up in series to give you a final nominal load of 6 ohms. I think this would be best for what you're trying to do. The woofers are 300rms a piece and I know that amp will give them each what they'd want in that configuration, spare yourself the additional cost of buying another amp and sub.
> 
> It would also be beneficial to run just the 1200.2 to the subs instead of trying to gain match(and possibly frying) the two a600.2s. _
> 
> This is a very good solution to the problem.
> 
> For the record, I haven't ever had to deal with dvcs (dual voicecoils) before so I have had a hard time picturing all the different configurations possible.
> 
> Thanks for all the input Fric and aV8ter!
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR



No problem man. Auction just ended and I must have bummed somebody out pretty bad. I took the auction from $220 to $268.88 in the last 2 seconds and still lost haha.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*



aV8ter said:


> No problem man. Auction just ended and I must up bummed somebody out pretty bad. I took the auction from $220 to $268.88 in the last 2 seconds and still lost haha.


Maybe we can work something out with my A600.2.
Let's see how it's reconditioning goes.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*



FLYONWALL9 said:


> Bret,
> I guess my LIMITED brain power while on opium would not let me
> figure out why you couldn't run 4 12's on the 1200. I guess even
> an ACCUMATCH wont help? GOD maybe I need to get sober


No problem. 

BTW. Here's a link to an Accumatch test:

http://www.decibelcar.com/menuelectro/48.html

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## wdemetrius1

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

Bret, can you tell us what exactly you reconditioned in the amps (Caps or something else). I'm planning to do something with mine soon. Thanks.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*



wdemetrius1 said:


> Bret, can you tell us what exactly you reconditioned in the amps (Caps or something else). I'm planning to do something with mine soon. Thanks.


Yes I can.
My repair guy, "The Stig" is documenting each of the six amps that I am having him go through with pictures as he goes along.
My plans are to post the process and list in details what have to be done and then what had to be replaced and why for each amp.

This will cover the A100.2, A300.2, A600.2, Ax606.2, and the A1200.2.

I am actually thinking about starting a new thread just for that purpose and leaving this one just for the build.

Sound good?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Fricasseekid

Yup! I'm not gonna read all that anyhow. Most of that amp talk is over my head. It's Greek to me...


----------



## wdemetrius1

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Yes I can.
> My repair guy, "The Stig" is documenting each of the six amps that I am having him go through with pictures as he goes along.
> My plans are to post the process and list in details what have to be done and then what had to be replaced and why for each amp.
> 
> This will cover the A100.2, A300.2, A600.2, Ax606.2, and the A1200.2.
> 
> I am actually thinking about starting a new thread just for that purpose and leaving this one just for the build.
> 
> Sound good?
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR





Yes, that sounds good to me. I'm sure it will be very informative. Looking forward to it. Thanks.


----------



## OldSchoolRF

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

Definitely will be following this closely. The art series amps are some of my all time favs. I love a clean old school install!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*



Wicks said:


> Subscribed!
> I've collected a few Art's (A100.2 ; A300; A300.2; A600.2) off of eBay lately and plan on putting together an old school system in my E46 M3, once I figure out what I want to do.
> 
> Bret,
> Can you ask "The Stig" if he perhaps has any schematics to these amps?
> My A300 got damaged during shipping and I could really use one to troubleshoot it.
> I'll pay if needed since they aren't available anymore...
> 
> Thanks and good luck on the build!


I will ask him when he calls me in a few days and let you know. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## starboy869

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

I wrote this design out on paper to get an idea how things are going to go.

Are you still going to make a custom on/off switch (say off the remote on/off) to turn various amps on and off? Could get fancy and do an led per switch or something. Also get more detailed in turning on/off speaker sets. ie. fronts only, etc when you don't have passengers.

btw look into oval power wire if your planning on feeding this through and under panels.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*



starboy869 said:


> I wrote this design out on paper to get an idea how things are going to go.
> 
> Are you still going to make a custom on/off switch (say off the remote on/off) to turn various amps on and off? Could get fancy and do an led per switch or something. Also get more detailed in turning on/off speaker sets. ie. fronts only, etc when you don't have passengers.
> 
> btw look into oval power wire if your planning on feeding this through and under panels.


Thanks Chris,
I am going to set up a switch panel to switch off amps individually so I can make tuning 5 separate amps easier. Also I will need to shut off 4 and switch on 1 for at the park or the drive-in.
So the short answer is yes.
I know you think that being able to shut off the 2nd and 3rd row seat speakers is a good idea but I am not sure because of the logistics of running additional lengths of speaker wires for 12 individual speakers and the likelyhood that it will mess with my tuning. I am hoping the get the 2nd and 3rd row seat speakers positioned right so they won't present a problem. 
I know it can be done because I have heard similiar systems in a BMW X5.
Let me know what you think and make a case for the speaker defeatable switching.
Also, please e-mail me your layout of my system when you get a chance.
Thx,
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

The 1st of five, maybe six amps that I am having gone through by The Stig, is done.
The others should go faster now that all the ordered parts are in.
I will go into extensive detail regarding what was done to each amp once I get them all back and get all his pics he took during repairs and reconditioning.

Here's the first pic to of an A100.2 after reconditioning and cap replacements.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

Here's some pics of the 2nd A100.2 after reconditioning and repairs.
2nd pic is both A100.2s together.

Nice huh? HUH? 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Fricasseekid

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Here's some pics of the 2nd A100.2 after reconditioning and repairs.
> 2nd pic is both A100.2s together.
> 
> Nice huh? HUH?
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Yup. Would've loved to have seen some before and after pics though.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*



Fricasseekid said:


> Yup. Would've loved to have seen some before and after pics though.


Those will be in the dedicated repair thread that I will start once I get the first three amps back.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Fricasseekid

Sweet!


----------



## getonerd

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

can we aleast see the burban


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*



getonerd said:


> can we aleast see the burban


I will post pics of the Suburban once I begin the project.

Ok, good news!
Looks like the 1st three amps are completed and I will be picking them up tomorrow.
I will be dropping off the A600.2, Ax606.2, and the A1200.2 next for reconditioning.

The A300.2 took more work to get it back to new operating condition. It got the usual clean up with new Kapton tape replacing the mica boards, and all new caps, but it also needed new mosfets because of mismatched set.
It also had a problem with the dc offset on the left channel, and a bad rca connector.
Good thing I have a bunch of old boards for spare parts like the rca connector.

So A300.2 got upgraded caps and upgraded mosfets and The Stig got everything to balance and even out like new.

Here's some pics.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

Got the two A100.2s back but the A300.2 needed more repairs.
Looks like it has been overtemp previously causing transistor crystal fractures resulting in some of them coming full on way too soon.
I dropped off the A600.2, Ax606.2, and the A1200.2 to be worked on next after he finishes the A300.2.
Once again, after all the amps are back and in perfect working condition, then I will begin the full on build

I also have learned how to upload from Photobucket so my pics will be 10 times better and numerous.

Now, just like I promised, I started a technical thread for the reconditioning and repairing of the old Art Series .2 amps.
Here's the link to it:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...eries-2-amplifier-reconditioning-repairs.html

I will do each individual amplifier in great detail once they are completed by The Stig.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Fricasseekid

Ugh...
Your gonna have to start a whole new build thread once you start building Artie!


----------



## adamand

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

Looking forward to seeing this build! :snacks:


----------



## 2167

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I will post pics of the Suburban once I begin the project.
> 
> Ok, good news!
> Looks like the 1st three amps are completed and I will be picking them up tomorrow.
> I will be dropping off the A600.2, Ax606.2, and the A1200.2 next for reconditioning.
> 
> The A300.2 took more work to get it back to new operating condition. It got the usual clean up with new Kapton tape replacing the mica boards, and all new caps, but it also needed new mosfets because of mismatched set.
> It also had a problem with the dc offset on the left channel, and a bad rca connector.
> Good thing I have a bunch of old boards for spare parts like the rca connector.
> 
> So A300.2 got upgraded caps and upgraded mosfets and The Stig got everything to balance and even out like new.
> 
> Here's some pics.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


The kapton tape replaced the thermal grease?
If i was going to do that to my Power class amps is their anything i should know?
I looked up some kapton tape and it was in 1 mil and 2 mil?


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*



2167 said:


> The kapton tape replaced the thermal grease?
> If i was going to do that to my Power class amps is their anything i should know?
> I looked up some kapton tape and it was in 1 mil and 2 mil?


Use this thread for amplifier repairs and questions:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...eries-2-amplifier-reconditioning-repairs.html

The Kapton tape replaces the mica boards.
You still have to use thermal grease and make sure it's a proper amount and not globbed on like PPI did.
As far as the thickness of the tape, I will have to get back to you.
Look for that answer in the other thread.
I will also check in to see if the process is the same for the PC amps.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## 2167

Thanks Bret


----------



## suzi427

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

lookin forward to the build


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

Just a quick update on the A300.2 repairs.
The Stig is having to gain match the pnp and npn output transistors that we're heat damaged because they have to be very close in output values.
A very tedious task indeed but extremely necessary if you want to get it right.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## getonerd

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

Ok nice


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

Good news!
The A300.2 and A600.2 repairs are completed.
Both amps required extensive repairs and reconditioning.
I will go into great detail in my Art amplifier reconditioning thread once I pick them up next week.

That leaves the Ax606.2 and A1200.2 amps still to be gone through.
I am not anticipating a big deal with either amp since both are in incredibly good condition.
Once both of those are back, then it's head first into tear down of the vehicle, sound deadening, wiring, and alarm installation.

Inside of the A300.2 after repairs









Inside of the A600.2 after repairs









Both the A300.2 and A600.2 with all the old parts on top of them









Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

My 2nd 3" Art spacer showed up today.











Two down, two to go.

If anyone has one, or knows someone that has one, please pm me. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

Here's a link to my review of the PC3.65C PPI 3way speaker set I will be using.
They perform really well for free air testing and I love the copper accents!

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-65c-component-speaker-set-2.html#post1478301

I already have one set and will have two more just after Christmas! 
I finally got the specs from Grizz Archer at PPI regarding individual rms wattage and impedance for each speaker since I won't be using the included passive crossovers.

Here they are:

6.5" - 3.2 ohms and 70 wrms
2.5" - 3.9 ohms and 25 wrms
Tw - 3.9 ohms and 25 wrms 

Should help out anyone that plans on using them full active like me.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## HondAudio

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

I wonder if I'll have to have my PPIs rebuilt if and when I ever install them :\


----------



## 4ofakind

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

Hey Bret I am a little confused.
Here you say the mids, midrange, and tweets are rated at 70w, 25w, and 25wrms respectively. In your review thread you state you will run to them 200w, 100w, 100w @ 2ohms respectively.
I have a set of these I was planning to use in an active set up. I have them wired but never powered as yet to a pair of MB Quart DSC480 amps. They are rated at 80w per ch @ 4ohms. Can they handle the power you and I plan to give them?

Mal


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*



HondAudio said:


> I wonder if I'll have to have my PPIs rebuilt if and when I ever install them :\


Take the backs off and compare the components to some of my failure pics.

BTW, the A300.2 and A600.2 repair and recondition pics should be added to the thread by this weekend.

Cross your fingers. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*



4ofakind said:


> Hey Bret I am a little confused.
> Here you say the mids, midrange, and tweets are rated at 70w, 25w, and 25wrms respectively. In your review thread you state you will run to them 200w, 100w, 100w @ 2ohms respectively.
> I have a set of these I was planning to use in an active set up. I have them wired but never powered as yet to a pair of MB Quart DSC480 amps. They are rated at 80w per ch @ 4ohms. Can they handle the power you and I plan to give them?
> 
> Mal


I was wondering if anyone was going to pick up on that. 

That's a very good question and it is one that I pondered all yesterday.
I have been bouncing around two solutions today while I was driving all over Norcal on my inspection rounds.
I think I've got an answer, but I will get back to you once I have it worked out for sure.
If the one idea I think turns out to be the way to go, it's going to be a radical departure from my current layout.

It's getting really interesting this close to install!

BTW, I contacted Grizz on the rest of my equipment and looks like I will have the rest of my speakers very soon. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## 4ofakind

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

Well let me know. This may be a big problem for me.

Mal


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*



4ofakind said:


> Well let me know. This may be a big problem for me.
> 
> Mal


Mal,
Go ahead and lay out in detail what you're planning in your build so I can get a better picture.
Thx,

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## 4ofakind

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Mal,
> Go ahead and lay out in detail what you're planning in your build so I can get a better picture.
> Thx,
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR












80w to Tweets
80w to Mids
80w to Mid Bass
320w to Woofers

Mal


----------



## vwguy383

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

Great looking amps and can't wait to see the build of this very nice set up. I just have one question. Are you going to make these art series amps liquid cooled? That was always something that I thought was cool about these amps. Would be sweet if you did that.

Thanks
Justind


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*



vwguy383 said:


> Great looking amps and can't wait to see the build of this very nice set up. I just have one question. Are you going to make these art series amps liquid cooled? That was always something that I thought was cool about these amps. Would be sweet if you did that.
> 
> Thanks
> Justind


I agree the liquid cooling feature would be awesome but there's many reasons why I am not.

1-I won't need that much cooling.
2-The lines entering and exiting the amplifiers take up space that I don't have.
3-I'm not willing to take a chance of a water leak developing around the electronics.
4-I can't find a PPI TCU needed for temp control.

I could go on, but those are the main reasons why I'm not going to do it.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

Ok, I've been bouncing this road block around in my head about sq staging vs. 3row seat staging for awhile now, and with the addition of the actual individual speaker impedance and rms watts specifications from PPI (Grizz Archer), it became even more complicated.

How do you stage for each individual seat row without messing up the staging of the other seat rows?

The answer is......you can't.

It's either traditional front row staging with some rear fill or a vehicle full of speakers confusing the ears no matter where you sit.

As "The Stig" so eloquently pointed out, you can't expect to have any decent stage presence if there's over 2/3 more cone material and wattage behind you.

So, question all week's been, front row staging, or a three row rolling surround sound theatre.

The answer's going to surprise you; it surprised even me.
I've decided to do both, yes both, and here's how.

Traditional Front Row Staging With Rear Fill

The PPI ART Ax606.2 (gain adjusted to accomodate the speakers) will be used to actively run one set of the PPI PC3.65Cs with one tweeter on each channel 1,2, one midrange on each channel 3,4, and one 6.5 midbass on each channel 5,6. The Ax606.2's built in FRX-456 active crossover with set the crossover points for all three.
I have also changed my mind about A-pillar pods after listening to the MECA SQ competition cars, so both tweets and both mids will be mounted and in the A-pillars with the 6.5 midbass mounted in the factory door locations.
For rear fill, I will mount a set of 6.5 full range speakers (model yet to be determined) in the 2nd row factory door panels set back about halfway.
I also plan to run a center channel up on the dash similar to Bluenote's Lincoln LS. 
As of right now, I will be using the JBL MS-8 to sync and balance it all out and to power the rear fill speakers and center channel. 
That part is still optional depending on a better solution that is more old school.
Any input on said better solution (Boostedrex ) would be appreciated.

Of course, the two PPI Art A8.SQ subs will still be downfiring in a 1st row center console enclosure and the 3 PPI Art A12.SQ subs will be in the very rear powered by my PPI Art A1200.2 with both the set of 8's and set of 12's controlled by separate EPX-205 crossover.

That's the sq plan.

Rolling Surround Sound Theatre Plan Staging All Three Seat Rows

The sq layout is the same but the rear fill speakers will be shut off by the MS-8.
It has become clear that the Ax606.2, as amazing as it is, will not support three sets of PC3.65C 3 way speakers.
This finally made me commit to the solution of using another amp to power the 2nd row and 3rd row speakers and use the Ax606.2 solely for the 1st row speakers.
The 2nd row midranges and tweeters will go on the B-pillars and the 6.5 midbass will go in the 2nd row factory door panel locations just like originally planned in my original design.
The 3rd row midranges and tweeters will go on the C-pillars and the 6.5 midbass will go down low in the rear wheel well panels; also, just like originally planned in my original design.
The difference this time is they will be powered with my A300.2 and I will use the PPI passive crossovers supplied in the PC3.65C sets.
The 2nd and 3rd rows of speakers will be switch controlled at the center console; meaning I can turn them on or off individually by row depending on where the occupants are sitting.
The subwoofer configuration will be the same as the sq design.

So that's my solution to the problem.
I've got my daily driver front row competition sq staging set up, and my rolling theatre three row surround sound set up for tunes and DVDs when the vehicle is full; all easily switched between at my center console control panel.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## vwguy383

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

Wow! sounds like a lot of work to me and makes me feel like an infant compared to your thinking about car audio set ups! Too bad you can't make the water cooled amps work but the reasons you give are very good ones and from all the work your putting into the install and the amps I can't totally see why you wouldn't want to risk it. The risk:reward ratio just isn't there.

Good luck.

Justind


----------



## Prime mova

Can't wait to see the build pics.


----------



## strakele

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

Sounds like an awesome setup! The only thing I have to add is that unfortunately, for your surround sound plan where you say 



> The sq layout is the same but the rear fill speakers will be shut off by the MS-8


this will require a full retune with the MS-8. You cannot save multiple favorites in the unit with different output settings. I.e. you can't have one preset with rear fill on and another preset with it off... it's all or nothing.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*



strakele said:


> Sounds like an awesome setup! The only thing I have to add is that unfortunately, for your surround sound plan where you say
> 
> 
> 
> this will require a full retune with the MS-8. You cannot save multiple favorites in the unit with different output settings. I.e. you can't have one preset with rear fill on and another preset with it off... it's all or nothing.


Thanks for pointing that out.
Then the rear fill speakers will have to stay on.
That was easy.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

Ok, I get to pick up the A300.2 and A600.2 from The Stig tomorrow.
I also bought another A300.2 for the build.
That makes seven PPI ART amps now dedicated to this project.
Here's some pics of it:

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## HondAudio

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Ok, I get to pick up the A300.2 and A600.2 from The Stig tomorrow.
> I also bought another A300.2 for the build.
> That makes seven PPI ART amps now dedicated to this project.
> Here's some pics of it:
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Bret -

This is marginally off-topic, but did you ever live in the Phoenix area and own and run a high-end stereo shop [which happened to sell PPI]?


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*



HondAudio said:


> Bret -
> 
> This is marginally off-topic, but did you ever live in the Phoenix area and own and run a high-end stereo shop [which happened to sell PPI]?


Yes, I lived in Phoenix for 34 years.
However, I was never lucky enough to have a PPI store.
Which store location were you thinking of?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Salami

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*



strakele said:


> You cannot save multiple favorites in the unit with different output settings. I.e. you can't have one preset with rear fill on and another preset with it off... it's all or nothing.


Yes you can. I have done it. 


I had a setting with L7 on and rears on. I had another setting with with L7 off and the rears off. Had these two settings for both front seats.


----------



## strakele

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

Sorry for the misinformation. I must have been doing it wrong. :blush:


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*



strakele said:


> Sorry for the misinformation. I must have been doing it wrong. :blush:


No worries. 

BTW, got my 3rd Art spacer today!
Still need two more.

Anyone?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Salami

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*



strakele said:


> Sorry for the misinformation. I must have been doing it wrong. :blush:


Details sent back in the PM. The sub cannot be turned on and off as easily. 


To elaborate on what Bret is looking for:


Do the set up including the rears (actually sides). Run auto eq. L7 will then be on along with rears. 

Pick a listen position based on where you calibrated and what position you want remembered. For instance, drivers seat-L7 on-rears on-center fader position. Save as a favorite.

Next turn off L7, fade all the way to front, pick a listening position and save as a different favorite. 

Toggle between favorites to "turn" rears on and off. 





PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> How do you stage for each individual seat row without messing up the staging of the other seat rows?
> 
> The answer is......you can't.


Yes you can for not all at one time. You can run the auto eq for each of the desired seating positions and use the seating position selector to give that seat the best settings. It will not be ideal for the others at the time. 

Brett FWIW. Rears on with L7 on is or was (since I don't have my MS-8 anymore) my sound quality setting. I honestly can almost not stand listening to my current front only setup. Ambiance was better and the rears and L7 helped to center the sound stage better than with rears off and no L7. 



Now does any one want to by my DVA-7996 so I can by another mother effin' MS-8???


----------



## HondAudio

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Yes, I lived in Phoenix for 34 years.
> However, I was never lucky enough to have a PPI store.
> Which store location were you thinking of?
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I was thinking of Streamline Audio, which was on Scottsdale Rd just north of Thomas Rd in Scottsdale. They did a handful of high-end installs back in the 90s that did well in IASCA and made it into CA&E and whatnot. I think they might have sold PPI, but I only stopped in once, and that was in 1997 or something 

Being a broke college student is not conducive to being active in this hobby >_>


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*



HondAudio said:


> I was thinking of Streamline Audio, which was on Scottsdale Rd just north of Thomas Rd in Scottsdale. They did a handful of high-end installs back in the 90s that did well in IASCA and made it into CA&E and whatnot. I think they might have sold PPI, but I only stopped in once, and that was in 1997 or something
> 
> Being a broke college student is not conducive to being active in this hobby >_>


That might have been my buddy Brent Garagus's shop.
He sold it off and practically retired at age 30.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

Here's my new additions with my existing pieces:
One step closer to having it all ready to go in!

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## getonerd

If you need anymore ppi stuff theirs a guy in Dayton Ohio craigslist sell some http://dayton.craigslist.org/ele/2735818666.html


Sent from my piddy pad using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*



getonerd said:


> If you need anymore ppi stuff theirs a guy in Dayton Ohio craigslist sell some Precision Power PPI Art Series
> 
> 
> Sent from my piddy pad using Tapatalk


Thanks for the heads up on his stuff.
Good pricing on the A1200.2s.
I wonder why he has a pic of an epx-205 but doesn't list it.
Anyway, thanks again.
All I need now is two more spacers and I will then have everything I need PPI ART ampwise.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## n_olympios

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

I just noticed this thread yesterday and thought "how could I have missed this", then came in ready to be astonished by awesome build pics. Luckily I haven't missed any of it. :laugh:



Fricasseekid said:


> Yup! I'm not gonna read all that anyhow. Most of that amp talk is over my head. *It's Greek to me*...


A bit late now, but let me know if I can assist in any way.


----------



## Fricasseekid

As it turns out, this is a build thread. Were following Bret as he builds his Art collection not his install. Yay!


----------



## neuspeedescort

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

^ ADD.....yea!


NEUMAN


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*



Fricasseekid said:


> As it turns out, this is a build thread. Were following Bret as he builds his Art collection not his install. Yay!





And then there were four....











Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Prime mova

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> And then there were four....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Sooo happy for you, your search for the holy grail of Arts has ended. What a journey


----------



## ryanr7386

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

Build! Build! Build! Build! Build! Build! Your taunting all of us


----------



## astrochex

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> And then there were four....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Congratulations Brett!

Hell can now freeze over!


----------



## Lymen

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

WIN! Congrats on the beauty pieces Brett


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

Got the almost 40lbs of Alpha Damp delivered this week. :thumbsup:
Just waiting on the LuxuryLiner Pro.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## WRX2010

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

Awesome to see you got the spacers you needed for the build. Wow that looks like a lot of alpha damp. you might need to beef up the suspension with all the mlv going in.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

Ok, Winter is over and the snow and rain has gone.
I still haven't received the last three amps back from reconditioning but I can't wait any longer.
A few of you were asking for pics of my Suburban before tear down so I went up to the top of the property and took a few pics.
Sorry that the truck is filthy but like I said, Winter just finally ended and I didn't see the point of cleaning her up prior to tear down anyway.
I will be pulling out all the interior beginning this week and through the weekend.

Meanwhile, here's the before pics.
Here we go.....

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

Part two (Before).

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

Part Three (Before).
Pic #2 shows where the 2nd battery will go and pic #3 shows the factory alternator is only the 115amp unit.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## sydmonster

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*


subd!,... fair to say this is a real vehicle!


----------



## TrickyRicky

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

Damn, you do know they make trailers to haul hay. No need to carry it in the back of the suburban, lol. Also that huge spare needs to go, its taking up all the Art's space, ins't there a hook up for the spare to be relocated underneath the vehicle?


----------



## trojan fan

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

GIT-R-DONE!!!...


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*



TrickyRicky said:


> Damn, you do know they make trailers to haul hay. No need to carry it in the back of the suburban, lol. Also that huge spare needs to go, its taking up all the Art's space, ins't there a hook up for the spare to be relocated underneath the vehicle?


The spare is going on a rear bumper mounted swing arm like a Jeep.
I have a trailer and will be using it from now on but it was just so easy to throw it in the back. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ryanr7386

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*



TrickyRicky said:


> Damn, you do know they make trailers to haul hay. No need to carry it in the back of the suburban, lol. Also that huge spare needs to go, its taking up all the Art's space, ins't there a hook up for the spare to be relocated underneath the vehicle?


Subscribed! I thought he was hauling Livestock


----------



## benny

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

Why is there still an interior in that thing? I thought this was a "build" log.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*



ryanr7386 said:


> Subscribed! I thought he was hauling Livestock


Funny but true.
Both my girls are big time into 4H and show dogs, chickens, goats, and ducks.
They will have to use the wife's Odyssey from now on. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## TrickyRicky

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*



benny said:


> Why is there still an interior in that thing? I thought this was a "build" log.



LOL TRUE. Were on pg6 still with stock system.


EDIT, lol pg7


----------



## ryanr7386

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Funny but true.
> Both my girls are big time into 4H and show dogs, chickens, goats, and ducks.
> They will have to use the wife's Odyssey from now on.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


:laugh: Can't wait to see some gutted pics! Enjoy.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

Finally figured out how to upload large video files onto YouTube.
Here's the before video auditioning the stock system.
For you member's bugging me about tear down, it's raining today and tomorrow so it gets gutted Saturday....I promise.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR

http://youtu.be/dlrl8NAtWIw


----------



## ryanr7386

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Finally figured out how to upload large video files onto YouTube.
> Here's the before video auditioning the stock system.
> For you member's bugging me about tear down, it's raining today and tomorrow so it gets gutted Saturday....I promise.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR
> 
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 97 Suburban Install-Before Video - YouTube


Your local hardware store sells rain gear for crying out loud! No excuses!


----------



## n_olympios

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

Those are some big cars you yanks got. 

I guess in the next few years you will be downsizing too though. 



ryanr7386 said:


> Subscribed! I thought he was hauling Livestock


If you haven't watched that TG America episode, do - it's funny.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*



n_olympios said:


> Those are some big cars you yanks got.
> 
> I guess in the next few years you will be downsizing too though.
> 
> 
> 
> If you haven't watched that TG America episode, do - it's funny.


Funny!
I forgot about that one. 
Yep, that's the country way of life.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## TrickyRicky

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*



n_olympios said:


> Those are some big cars you yanks got.
> 
> I guess in the next few years you will be downsizing too though.
> 
> 
> 
> If you haven't watched that TG America episode, do - it's funny.



I dont believe we will be down-sizing our vehicles. Are motto is "bigger is better" and many new cars that are huge have the technology to work on 4 cylinders when on the high way (60mph and over) to save gas and be as efficient as a smaller vehicle. Dont get me wrong your still moving the weight of that big car but once its going 60mph or more I dont think the weight-to-power ratio its much different than that of a small vehicle.


While we are experimenting with electric cars, I myself cannot see me driving around a tiny micro car that runs on electricity.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

Got my roller today for the Alpha Damp. Found it on Ebay for $8.99.
I think the urethane roller might do a better job than the wood rollers.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

Vehicle is gutted.
Took all of Saturday and Sunday.
Now I know why most of you choose smaller cars. 
Only broke one power door lock switch.
Not bad considering the vehicle is 15 years old.
Good news is there is absolutely no rust; typical for a California car.
Headliner will come out in the next two days.
All that's left is a good vacuuming and wipe down before the Alpha Damp goes in.

Couple of notables I would like to point out.
1-Turns out it had 8 speakers.
I found two what look to be 4x10 coaxials in the very rear of the headliner.
They were blown as well.
2-The 6.5 speakers in the front doors are mounted in the actual door frame while the 6.5s in the side doors are mounted in the door panels because the window motors are mounted right behind them.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

Air bag module under driver seat location.

























































1000lbs of interior.









Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## TrickyRicky

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

Make sure you wipe it clean before installing any damping material, lol, otherwise it wont bond/mate properly. Otherwise it looks like fun, I hope you dont plan on replacing 4x10's or adding any speakers up there.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*



TrickyRicky said:


> Make sure you wipe it clean before installing any damping material, lol, otherwise it wont bond/mate properly. Otherwise it looks like fun, I hope you dont plan on replacing 4x10's or adding any speakers up there.


Definitely a good cleaning is in order.
Absolutely no speakers will be going in the 4x10 locations.
What a stupid placement on GM's part.
I originally thought the two panels that cover them were factory access panels to the rear ac system because no one in their right mind would consider that a good speaker placement location right? 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## sydmonster

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

oooh,.... big, empty auto make Bret go something something...


----------



## getonerd

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

throw some cheap ebay tweeters up their 
how that roller turn out


----------



## Turtl3Sh3ll

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*

WOW, looking forward to seeing the build and when finished - I'd fly out there just to see and hear this


----------



## HondAudio

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I originally thought the two panels that cover them were factory access panels to the rear ac system because no one in their right mind would consider that a good speaker placement location right?
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


That's for the "Monsoon" 5.1 surround speakers, DUH!


----------



## Fricasseekid

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Ok, Winter is over and the snow and rain has gone.
> I still haven't received the last three amps back from reconditioning but I can't wait any longer.
> A few of you were asking for pics of my Suburban before tear down so I went up to the top of the property and took a few pics.
> Sorry that the truck is filthy but like I said, Winter just finally ended and I didn't see the point of cleaning her up prior to tear down anyway.
> I will be pulling out all the interior beginning this week and through the weekend.
> 
> Meanwhile, here's the before pics.
> Here we go.....
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


This looks just like the suburban I jumped into a lake back in highschool. Except that one was blue. 

Glad to see you finally get some work started! Best of luck!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Both headliner's are out, entire interior panels have been cleaned, and the Alpha Damp has been installed on the floor. 
Damn truck interior is so massive I went through 40 sheets just doing the floor.
Needless to say my hands are raw.

The urethane roller was a godsend.
I highly recommend it over the wood.
Since the Alpha Damp aluminum is so thick it requires extra effort to get it to lay down. 
With the urethane roller, it always rolls and never binds up allowing all your arm force to push down the cld tiles over ribs and depressions.
If you tilt it at an angle into a tight bend, it will make the cld aluminum stretch right into the crease.
I never had to fight the roller even over the worst uneven surfaces.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## JayinMI

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Our main warehouse sent us one of the Hushmat branded urethane rollers, and it worked for about 4 passes before the plastic spindle that holds the roller in popped out and wouldn't go back in.

I picked up a laminate roller from Lowes or Home Depot years ago and it has help up amazingly well...plus the roller is held on with a nut/bolt arrangement...I was thinking of pulling it off, and hitting the edges with a small roundover on the router so it doesn't cut into the deadener when you roll it on the edge.

I think it was around $8.

Jay


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



JayinMI said:


> Our main warehouse sent us one of the Hushmat branded urethane rollers, and it worked for about 4 passes before the plastic spindle that holds the roller in popped out and wouldn't go back in.
> 
> I picked up a laminate roller from Lowes or Home Depot years ago and it has help up amazingly well...plus the roller is held on with a nut/bolt arrangement...I was thinking of pulling it off, and hitting the edges with a small roundover on the router so it doesn't cut into the deadener when you roll it on the edge.
> 
> I think it was around $8.
> 
> Jay


Jay,

Good points.
My urethane roller is also held in place with steel hardware which explains why it's still in perfect shape after two full boxes of Alpha Damp and it makes crisp crease lines in the metal at 90 degree bends.

Here is a link to the ebay auction:

Ballistic SSRLRS 1 1/4" Pro SERIES TOOL Hard Rubber Roller BEST VALUE! | eBay

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## WRX2010

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

nice progress Bret. pictures, more pictures. *_*


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I found these ceiling tiles installed from the factory. At first I thought they were cheap sound deadening, but it became apparent they're insulating tiles to improve rear ac efficiency. I was going to go over them with Alpha Damp but they're just too brittle and as you can see, they don't make full contact with the roof's valleys.

I am sure the Luxury Line Pro (LLP from now on) will suffice as a good replacement for them if I could just figure out how to get it to stay in place.
LLP is very heavy and I have my doubts about being able to use it in the ceiling.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## HondAudio

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I found these ceiling tiles installed from the factory. At first I thought they were cheap sound deadening, but it became apparent they're insulating tiles to improve rear ac efficiency. I was going to go over them with Alpha Damp but they're just too brittle and as you can see, they don't make full contact with the roof's valleys.


Is that... wood...? :surprised:


----------



## trojan fan

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I found these ceiling tiles installed from the factory.



Wow!!!! looks like some asbestos, call in a hazMat team


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

It'd some form of fiberous material.
Could be a shredded wood-cellulose mix.
Either way it's going going gone.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## vwguy383

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Are you going to add any MLV to the install, or are you going to just do the Alpha Damp tiles?

Thanks
Justind


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



vwguy383 said:


> Are you going to add any MLV to the install, or are you going to just do the Alpha Damp tiles?
> 
> Thanks
> Justind


Finally solved my internet connectivity problem.
Turns out it was the trees filling out for Spring.
I had to drop a couple of pines to solve it.
I hate doing that.

Justind,
Yes I am.
The Luxury Liner Pro (mlv with ccf attached) is here and going in this weekend.
The stuff is very heavy and I am looking for tips on how to use in in the ceiling if anyone has some input on the matter.
Here's a pic of it. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Finally I can show you the progress on the Alpha Damp.
I will attach a few install videos soon.
I absolutely love this stuff.
I had my doubts about getting the 10mil thick aluminum to lay down but it turned out fantastic!
BTW, there was no butyl rubber sticking to my fingers after I was done.
Anthony (Ant) has definitely provided us with an excellent product for our vehicles.
Can't wait to see what he comes up with next.

Consider this my official endorsement. :thumbsup:


Since this was my first time using any cld product, I really didn't know what to expect.
After going through 40 sheets on the floor alone, I have a few helpful hints I would like to pass on.

1-Get a good roller and make sure you will be able to really lean into it without it breaking. 
2-I found it better to cut the cld tiles when they're cold overnight because it made for a cleaner cut and less butyl rubber sticking to my metal shears.
3-If you don't have the tile quite square, as long as you hadn't used the roller on it, you can still pull it up and re-align it.
4-As stated before by TrickyRicky, make sure the metal you're adhering to is thoroughly clean before applying it.
5-The aluminum edges are sharp so be careful handling them.

This weekend I will do the ceiling with my one remaining box and then do all six doors and inner side panels once the fourth box arrives.

Here's the pics.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Here's the two Alpha Damp install videos.
Really good stuff and easy to install.
Enjoy.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR

http://youtu.be/tDgg_rJUV9I

http://youtu.be/zmFGInBC4sY


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Got up this morning to scrape off the six factory GM cld tiles off the ceiling which took a little over an hour.
Turns out it's an asphalt product which became easier to remove as the metal roof got hot from the sun.
The stuff is absolute garbage but it's cheap so I can see why GM used it.
I will clean off what's left behind with solvent shortly.

Also, I removed the two rear speakers from the ceiling since I have no need for them or rear fill back there.
They were mounted on heavy steel plates that were supported only by two 10mm bolts and weigh about 4lbs each because of the plates.
What an interesting way to radiate bass. 
Anyway, they got sh*t canned.

Here's a few pics of the progress.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR



Factory GM cld tile.









Close up of the tile.









Ceiling after removal.


















One of my trusty Snap-on gasket scrapers I used to remove the tiles.









Close up of the blade end.









Close up of the ceiling mounted rear speakers and the plate it was mounted in.









Backside of the plate and speaker.


----------



## WRX2010

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Bret how can you remove such high fidelity speakers and expect to have a nice sounding system. everyone knows that how awesome a 4" x 10" speaker is, especially the ones made by Delco. lol

I am loving the progress on your build. going to start my long due install next weekend. took 2 days of vacation for a 5 day weekend, so I'm hoping to get alot done.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



WRX2010 said:


> Bret how can you remove such high fidelity speakers and expect to have a nice sounding system. everyone knows that how awesome a 4" x 10" speaker is, especially the ones made by Delco. lol
> 
> I am loving the progress on your build. going to start my long due install next weekend. took 2 days of vacation for a 5 day weekend, so I'm hoping to get alot done.


Thank you.
It's going slow because of the size of the vehicle.
I just finished removing all the sticky glue that held the asssssphalt tiles in place. 
That little project took one hour, a half a dozen old rags, one green 3m scuff pad, and a 1/2 gallon of Coleman stove fuel for solvent.
I am still yanking out all the glue dingleberries stuck to my arm hair. 
Anyway, it's all done except for a quick wipe down with isopropyl alcohol.


Have you started your build thread yet?
Post us all a link so we can follow your progress.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

As promised for this morning, I just finished installing 20 sheets of Alpha Damp in the Suburban's ceiling.
I'm just one tile short on finishing the ceiling as you'll see in the pics.

I have a new found respect for those of you that do this for a living.
Rolling cld tiles on the floor is one thing, but rolling them down in the ceiling is quite another.

I want to pass on one helpful pointer I learned this time and that's to lube the urethane roller where it rides on the shaft.
It made a world of difference in how much effort was required to get the job done.

The results from the tapping test were nothing short of amazing considering the roof line is over 15' long and the sheet metal is thinner than the floor.
I will post the demonstration video once it finishes uploading to youtube.

Next stage will be installing Alpha Damp in all six doors and the two inner quarter panels and then it's onto MLV installation. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Looks GREAT Bret! Its a PITA but worth every minute and $ Any build is all about the foundation


----------



## Oliver

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Excellent job , Brett


----------



## trojan fan

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



rexroadj said:


> Looks GREAT Bret! Its a PITA but worth every minute and $ Any build is all about the foundation



x2....That's exactly how i feel about it:2thumbsup:


Hey Bret!!!!! how are the hands feeling right about now


Keep up the good work:beerchug:


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



trojan fan said:


> x2....That's exactly how i feel about it:2thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Hey Bret!!!!! how are the hands feeling right about now
> 
> 
> Keep up the good work:beerchug:


My hands are better today than they were yesterday which was rediculously sore......thanks for asking. 

Here's the youtube video of the roof install:

Alpha Damp Install & Product Review 97 Suburban Part #3 - YouTube

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Sorry that there's not been more progress but I have been down with double pneumonia.

Five of the six doors are Alpha Damped and I will finish the sixth and the two rear quarter panels this weekend since the weather is in the 60's.

I found out last night some info that is going to dramatically set back this project and I will make the assumption some of your projects as well but I can't disclose anymore at this time.
Let's just say it really sucks.

I do have a few pics I want to post regarding some good news.
I found my sixth 3" spacer with the help of Starboy869.
They've been a real ***** to find and I think I finally have enough for the build.




















Also, these were the two front door speakers providing the bulk of the bass/midbass of the factory system.
Look how they're warped from moisture exposure.




























That's it for now.
I will post the door work sometmie late Sunday afternoon.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Sooooooooo whats older? The Art equipment or the phone in the background?


----------



## chefhow

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

What kind of news that is going to hold up other peoples projects?


----------



## trojan fan

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I found out last night some info that is going to dramatically set back this project and I will make the assumption some of your projects as well but I can't disclose anymore at this time.
> Let's just say it really sucks.



When will the Cat be out of the Hat


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

An announcement will be made soon.
Actually, it should have already been made by now but there's been some issues.
I wish I could say more but I made a promise.
I should add that it has nothing to directly do with DIYMA.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ryanr7386

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Does it have something to do with the Galactic Alignment or the Mayan Calender


----------



## coffee_junkee

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

:snacks:

Waits patiently for announcement...

Hopefully new Art Series is coming within six months and this build log will get to 20 pages before the real action starts!!


----------



## Fricasseekid

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> An announcement will be made soon.
> Actually, it should have already been made by now but there's been some issues.
> I wish I could say more but I made a promise.
> I should add that it has nothing to directly do with DIYMA.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Is it the intro of the new Stereo Integrity BM MK V? 

I'm not without my own sources ya know!


----------



## Fricasseekid

rexroadj said:


> Sooooooooo whats older? The Art equipment or the phone in the background?


Or Bret?


----------



## trojan fan

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Is PPI closing it's door


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Its gotta be the Ingenix units? No go?


Not cool to taunt us with info


----------



## chefhow

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



ryanr7386 said:


> Does it have something to do with the Galactic Alignment or the Mayan Calender


I'm thinking that's what it is, we should all just give up and call it quits. Or maybe you all should and send me what you have and wont be using


----------



## sydmonster

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Sorry that there's not been more progress but I have been down with double pneumonia.


WTF?? not cool. Hope your better,...


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Still nothing?


----------



## vwguy383

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Hey bret hope everything okay. Sounds personal so whenever your ready to say I m sure there are going to be plenty of people ready to read!! I noticed you were talking about those new PPI comp sets that you will be using, but wondered if you decided on what subs you will use? R u going to use the new PPI subs too? The copper looking ones? I have been looking at doing something with some 8" subs and was interested in them. What have you heard about them? Good bad????

Thanks 
Justin


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



rexroadj said:


> Still nothing?


Justin,
Still nothing but should happen sometime today.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## trojan fan

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> An announcement will be made soon.
> Actually, it should have already been made by now but there's been some issues.
> I wish I could say more but I made a promise.
> I should add that it has nothing to directly do with DIYMA.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


What ever happened to the "announcement"


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



vwguy383 said:


> Hey bret hope everything okay. Sounds personal so whenever your ready to say I m sure there are going to be plenty of people ready to read!! I noticed you were talking about those new PPI comp sets that you will be using, but wondered if you decided on what subs you will use? R u going to use the new PPI subs too? The copper looking ones? I have been looking at doing something with some 8" subs and was interested in them. What have you heard about them? Good bad????
> 
> Thanks
> Justin


Justin (2) ,
Thanks for asking.
I started feeling really good again last Wednesday and was able to attend the NorCal get-together that Bing hosted in San Jose.
We all had a great time btw getting to listen to other members systems.

As far as the other topic which segways into your question about subs, I apologize for keeping many of you hanging and I know it's been over a week now since I mentioned a problem that had developed.
So here's what I can tell you all at this time.
Something is going on at Epsilon that I don't fully understand yet.
There's three reasons why and the first one somewhat explains my post last week about derailing my build and possibly others.

1-I lost my sponsorship of PPI equipment for reasons that I can't get into at this time. 

Once the reason becomes public, then you'll understand the significance of this.
Because of this, during this last week I have been trying to figure out what direction to go with all my speakers and HU since my plans of a complete soup to nuts PPI system has been derailed.

2-Sonic Electronix appears to be dumping their PPI stock with prices at dealer cost.

I still had no answer about what speakers I was going to use until Sunday afternoon when I saw Sonic Electronix has dropped their pricing on most of their in stock PPI equipment to almost dealer cost including free shipping indicating they're dumping what they have left which is the another red flag to me that something's happening at Epsilon regarding PPI.
Because of their pricing, I went ahead and bought the three Art A12.sq subs and two Art A8.sq subs (the copper dust cover ones) and will continue my plan of at least using PPI speakers so that should answer your sub question. 

3-As I mentioned before in another thread, Epsilon has removed all information off their PPI website regarding the Ingenix head units which many of us have been waiting for now going on 18 months.

I still don't know what to do about a double din HU yet but since I can go work on everything else and wait awhile, I guess I'll wait and see what happens with PPI in the next two months.

So that's all I have right now.
I will post more as more info becomes available.
And if any of you hear something, please pm me.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Justin,
> Still nothing but should happen sometime today.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Thanks! I'll try and keep my eyes open..... Going through some serious **** here so may not get a whole lot of time to check......or maybe I will have WAY to much time?


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



rexroadj said:


> Thanks! I'll try and keep my eyes open..... Going through some serious **** here so may not get a whole lot of time to check......or maybe I will have WAY to much time?


Here's to hoping it all comes out the way you want it. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Here's to hoping it all comes out the way you want it.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Thanks buddy! Sometimes what we want and what we need are not the same but necessary adversaries. Double edged sword, catch 22 etc......... Whatever.....I'll survive.


----------



## BigRed

Brett, great meeting u at the NorCal meet. It was a pleasure hanging with u most of the day. Good luck with your build my friend


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



BigRed said:


> Brett, great meeting u at the NorCal meet. It was a pleasure hanging with u most of the day. Good luck with your build my friend


To you as well. 
Hopefully next time, we'll get both our trucks together.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## chefhow

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I dont think its a secret that Grizz has gone, its in his auto reply that is last day was over a week ago. 

Sorry to hear about the changed plans, that sucks.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Thanks Howard, you hit it right on the head.
Grizz personally asked me not to say anything until he posted his announcement on DIYMA so that's why I didn't give details.
I have been telling him to get the announcement up because it was only a matter of time before the word got out which has happened. 
I hope he finds a new place for his talents soon. 
Grizz is an awesomely great guy to know. :thumbsup:

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## trojan fan

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Thanks Howard, you hit it right on the head.
> Grizz personally asked me not to say anything until he posted his announcement on DIYMA so that's why I didn't give details.
> I have been telling him to get the announcement up because it was only a matter of time before the word got out which now it has done.
> I hope he finds a new place for his talents soon.
> Grizz is an awesomely great guy to know. :thumbsup:
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Hey Bret. exactly where is the announcement posted at....thanks


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



trojan fan said:


> Hey Bret. exactly where is the announcement posted at....thanks


Hasnt made it yet


----------



## Mic10is

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



rexroadj said:


> Hasnt made it yet


Grizz posted on his FB too that he was let go last week.
Grizz was the driving force behind PPI's competition team. He was a guy who was in the lanes at big and small shows alike, supporting is competitors.
Now I think he's moving overseas or something to pursue another interest.

_Chris Grizz Archer
June 26
For those that have not heard, I was laid off last friday. I am taking this opportunity to move to Europe - either UK or Germany depending on the offerings. I loved my job, but the fun was gone, except for international seminars. On to the next adventure!_


----------



## chefhow

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

His email auto reply has been on about him being gone and his last day being almost 2 weeks ago for at least that long. I didn't think it was a secret since he is a pretty well known figure in our circle.


----------



## trojan fan

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



Mic10is said:


> Grizz posted on his FB too that he was let go last week.
> Grizz was the driving force behind PPI's competition team. He was a guy who was in the lanes at big and small shows alike, supporting is competitors.
> Now I think he's moving overseas or something to pursue another interest.
> 
> _Chris Grizz Archer
> June 26
> For those that have not heard, I was laid off last friday. I am taking this opportunity to move to Europe - either UK or Germany depending on the offerings. I loved my job, but the fun was gone, except for international seminars. On to the next adventure!_





chefhow said:


> His email auto reply has been on about him being gone and his last day being almost 2 weeks ago for at least that long. I didn't think it was a secret since he is a pretty well known figure in our circle.


Thank you for the info:beerchug:


----------



## WRX2010

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Grizz posted in the Industry Talk section just a little bit ago.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



WRX2010 said:


> Grizz posted in the Industry Talk section just a little bit ago.


Thanks for the head's up. :thumbsup:
Here's the link:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/industry-shop-talk/132359-grizz-left-building.html#post1663903

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Ok, back on track.
The three 12" A12.SQ PPI Art Series subwoofers arrived yesterday from Sonic. 
Once the sound deadening is done, I can begin work on the front and rear sub enclosures. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## vwguy383

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Wow those look very nice! Hope they sound as good as they look. Was there a review on these subs somwhere on here??
Thanks 
Justind


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

There's a half ass'd review on the 8s on here somewhere Never given due justice.....Phenomenal sounding subs! Hell they have copper dust caps.....how bad can they be? LOL! Sucker for copper!

Bret.....based on the 8s....and I screwed them up....... The 12s are likely a real gem. I think your gonna be happy with the whole combo! Excited for the continuation!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



rexroadj said:


> There's a half ass'd review on the 8s on here somewhere Never given due justice.....Phenomenal sounding subs! Hell they have copper dust caps.....how bad can they be? LOL! Sucker for copper!
> 
> Bret.....based on the 8s....and I screwed them up....... The 12s are likely a real gem. I think your gonna be happy with the whole combo! Excited for the continuation!


Thanks guys.
I will try to write a review on them soon.
Justind, are you planning on putting them in the vdub?
Two of them would probably fit perfectly in that storage pocket behind the rear bench seat.
Justin, I don't remember you screwing up the 8's and ftr, your postings about them was one of the first reasons I considered them.

Ok, gotta go. 
Time to go set up the chairs up on the top of the hill to watch all the fireworks shows in the Sacramento area. epper:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Fricasseekid

Interesting. Looks like I'm paying Sonic a visit to pick up some PPI comps for my girls ride.


----------



## vwguy383

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Bret, No I wont be putting them in my vdub. I have a better set of subs for that. Two ten inch NIB Velvet Hammers!!!! I am more looking for the 8" PPI subs for the wifes SUV. I want to hide them under the rear floor by the spare tire and am limited in space. I was even thinking 6" subs, but may try to fit 8"s

Later
Justind


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



vwguy383 said:


> Bret, No I wont be putting them in my vdub. I have a better set of subs for that. Two ten inch NIB Velvet Hammers!!!! I am more looking for the 8" PPI subs for the wifes SUV. I want to hide them under the rear floor by the spare tire and am limited in space. I was even thinking 6" subs, but may try to fit 8"s
> 
> Later
> Justind


$109.90 with free shipping for two A8.sq PPI Art subs from Sonic on Ebay.

I talked with Grizz on the phone today and even though he's no longer working at Epsilon, he still highly recommends the Art subs because they're his babies (meaning he designed them).

I also found out today that the PC3.65C 3 way PPI set is made for Epsilon by the same manufacturer as the Focals and that the tweeter is identical in every detail to the Focal except for the copper finish on the mesh. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## vwguy383

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> $109.90 with free shipping for two A8.sq PPI Art subs from Sonic on Ebay.
> 
> I talked with Grizz on the phone today and even though he's no longer working at Epsilon, he still highly recommends the Art subs because they're his babies (meaning he designed them).
> 
> I also found out today that the PC3.65C 3 way PPI set is made for Epsilon by the same manufacturer as the Focals and that the tweeter is identical in every detail to the Focal except for the copper finish on the mesh.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Yea those 8" subs look very tempting.  

So is there gonna be anymore breaking news about PPI????

Thanks
Justind


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



vwguy383 said:


> Yea those 8" subs look very tempting.
> 
> So is there gonna be anymore breaking news about PPI????
> 
> Thanks
> Justind


The only additional info I have about PPI is that the reason they pulled the information for the Ingenix source units is because one of the higher ups thought it was stupid to have it in the catalog if it's not available.
As far as Grizz knows before he left, the source units are still in the pipeline for production and release but still no release date.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## vwguy383

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> The only additional info I have about PPI is that the reason they pulled the information for the Ingenix source units is because one of the higher ups thought it was stupid to have it in the catalog if it's not available.
> As far as Grizz knows before he left, the source units are still in the pipeline for production and release but still no release date.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR



So why the big sell off already????


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



vwguy383 said:


> So why the big sell off already????


No idea.
Maybe it's as simple as it's not moving off the shelves. 
:shrug:

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## JayinMI

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Those PPI subs remind me of the JBL GTI Mk II's. Can't wait to see the build progress some more.

Jay


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

The Alpha Damp install is finally done!
All six doors, b and c pillars, and both rear quarter panels are finally completed.
The right rear quarter panel was a real ***** due to the factory rear hvac system resides there.
I went through 4 1/2 boxes (45 sheets) to complete it.
Here's some pics but take a moment and watch the youtube video.
The door skins compared to the outer rear quarter panel skins demonstrates just how good Alpha Damp is at deadening the panels.

I've already begun Luxury Liner Pro install and will post more on that as it progresses.
Also, I will be overkilling the sound deadening on both rear wheel wells because of my truck tires. 
Both wells are now deadened with Alpha Damp but I will also wrap them with some Dynamat Extreme I have lying around, then Luxury Liner Pro, then the factory molded asphalt based deadening that's reusable, and then carpet to make sure they're dead silent at freeway speeds.

All in all I can honestly say it's a fantastic product that surpassed my expectations.
Anthony should be really proud of is creation because it's really really good.
I highly recommend it and will use it on my other future builds.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR

Left rear quarter panel and wheel well


















Right rear quarter panel and wheel well


















Rear barn door


















Left front door and b pillar









Roofline edge and c pillar


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Right front door


















2 1/2 sheets leftover 










Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Here's the video of the completed Alpha Damp install.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wa56RUOaIEQ&feature=channel&list=UL


----------



## GlasSman

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> No idea.
> Maybe it's as simple as it's not moving off the shelves.
> :shrug:
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Wow this is the first I've caught wind of this....thought maybe Epsilon was dropping PPI.

With Grizz gone I'm wondering what this means for any chance of SS putting out more good quality products like the REF series amps.

Grizz really tried to get into the trenches and was a good rep for the SS and PPI names.....it feels like someone just throat punched me after finding all this out.


----------



## Turtl3Sh3ll

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Hi Bret, thanks on the tip regarding the PPI 8's; I picked up a pair too  Wanted to get some options, I know they work both sealed and ported depending on workable vehicle space, which amp do you plan on using to power them? Am installing them in an 86 Porsche 944: either in the spare tire area, left and right rear trunk spaces or rear seat area. Will start a thread of my build once closer to constant progress. It's too bad there are no 10's only 12's right?


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



Turtl3Sh3ll said:


> Hi Bret, thanks on the tip regarding the PPI 8's; I picked up a pair too  Wanted to get some options, I know they work both sealed and ported depending on workable vehicle space, which amp do you plan on using to power them? Am installing them in an 86 Porsche 944: either in the spare tire area, left and right rear trunk spaces or rear seat area. Will start a thread of my build once closer to constant progress. It's too bad there are no 10's only 12's right?


Yeah I thought about that myself as to why no 10s.
Shoot me a link when you start your Porsche build; that will be fun.
I am going to use one of my A600.2 amps in 2ohm stereo gained down to run them.
That should provide plenty of power and lots of headroom.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Yeah I thought about that myself as to why no 10s.
> Shoot me a link when you start your Porsche build; that will be fun.
> I am going to use one of my A600.2 amps in 2ohm stereo gained down to run them.
> That should provide plenty of power and lots of headroom.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


More then ample power Bret! sounds like a great combo! They really dont need much.....great feature if you ask me (I know......no one did.) The just flat out sound fantastic....no way around it! In multiples they can provide some legit volume.......
Just my 2 cents on em'


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

because I am bored at this exact moment (worked 104hrs last week minus driving) I am just going to throw this out there..........
I will have sold my jeep, purchased a new vehicle and finished a quality high end sq setup before Bret runs wires......any takers?  

Just messing with ya buddy!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



rexroadj said:


> because I am bored at this exact moment (worked 104hrs last week minus driving) I am just going to throw this out there..........
> I will have sold my jeep, purchased a new vehicle and finished a quality high end sq setup before Bret runs wires......any takers?
> 
> Just messing with ya buddy!




Ever work with LLP (Luxury Liner Pro)?
And then multiply that by 200% when covering a Suburban.
It's like wall to wall carpeting including the walls.
Put another way, it's like trying to upholster a canyon.
I've gone through six sheets and still need another nine.
LOL, I'll have more money tied up in sound deadening than speakers.

It also doesn't help that I'm 50 and getting slower plus I've been putting together the new TEAM GRIZZ private forum on DIYMA. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Sean Penn/Jeff Spicoli - You dick! - YouTube
> 
> 
> Ever work with LLP (Luxury Liner Pro)?
> And then multiply that by 200% when covering a Suburban.
> It's like wall to wall carpeting including the walls.
> Put another way, it's like trying to upholster a canyon.
> I've gone through six sheets and still need another nine.
> LOL, I'll have more money tied up in sound deadening than speakers.
> 
> It also doesn't help that I'm 50 and getting slower plus I've been putting together the new TEAM GRIZZ private forum on DIYMA.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Hmmmm new team grizs forum?????


Hey.....whats that old line about excuses.....everyones got one and they all stink? 
J/k Its like a house.....NEVER ENDING!!!!!!!! Once you get the list done.....its time to start over


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



rexroadj said:


> Hmmmm new team grizs forum?????
> 
> 
> Hey.....whats that old line about excuses.....everyones got one and they all stink?
> J/k Its like a house.....NEVER ENDING!!!!!!!! Once you get the list done.....its time to start over


Just got back from Maui.
I will be ordering the remaining needed LLP and carpet so I can get the 3/4 of the interior back in.
More to come...

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I have been waiting for the green light to spend more money on Project Sub'd from the wife but the trip to Hawaii set me back a bit.
Truth be told, I am out of $$$ to buy more LLP to finish that part of the install.
I did spend what little I did have left on two additional white (no art) 3" spacers from "david in germany" that he found brand new still on the shelf at a german car audio shop in Manheim Germany.
BTW, David said there's also BNIB PPI Art amps, Rockford Fosgate subs, and MB Quartz comps all still setting on the shelves.
What a time machine and a true lucky find for me.

Here's the link to Dave's postings about what he found there:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...sion/36261-old-school-showoff-thread-276.html

Here's the pics of the new spacers that are on their way to me now:





















David is a huge RF fan so I sent him one of my original never worn RF t-shirts to thank him for his trouble and to thank him for his service to our country.

Here's a pic of the t-shirt:










Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

So I did do some work over Labor Day Weekend and here's what I got accomplished.
First, I needed to remove the spare tire jack and tire tool bag mounting plate from the left rear wheel well so I can properly dampen it and get the hold down stud out to keep it from rattling.
I could have cut out the spot welds and removed the entire plate but that would be more trouble than it's worth and since it won't be seen, I decided to just cut the flanges off with a cutting wheel and then pounded the remaining portion flat.
As you can see in the pics it worked out better than I hoped for.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I have always been concerned about how much road and tire noise comes from the wheel wells (BFGoodrich All-Terrain TKO's) so I have been adamant about overkilling them with sound deadening.
As you can see in the pics, the Alpha Damp has already been applied.
My next stage was to wrap both with Dynamat Extreme which you can see that I did in the following pics.
Next I plan to wrap them with LLP and then the re-install the factory asphalt covers and then that should do it.
As you can also see in these pics, I have installed six full sheets of LLP but I won't get into that part of the install until I've finished the rest of it in the next few weeks.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## req

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

sweet! keep it rolling dude, there are people watching you


----------



## vwguy383

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

So what does the Alpha Damp do under the dynamat Extreme? Aren"t they the same thing???

Thanks
Justind


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



vwguy383 said:


> So what does the Alpha Damp do under the dynamat Extreme? Aren"t they the same thing???
> 
> Thanks
> Justind


Yes, it's just me overkilling a known trouble spot and I already had the box of Dynamat lying around.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

My latest acquisitions.
BTW, the shroud is as rare as hen's teeth. 
The PSC-221 Phase shifter will be used to synch up my front subs to the rear subs.

Now I just need only four more 3" blank white spacers and then I will FINALLY have every OS PPI component to finish this project. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## HondAudio

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> My latest acquisitions.
> BTW, the shroud is as rare as hen's teeth.
> The PSC-221 Phase shifter will be used to synch up my front subs to the rear subs.
> 
> Now I just need only four more 3" blank white spacers and then I will FINALLY have every OS PPI component to finish this project.


Oh yeah...? Do you have the original PPI control unit for the optional liquid-cooling upgrade?


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



HondAudio said:


> Oh yeah...? Do you have the original PPI control unit for the optional liquid-cooling upgrade?


The tcu?
I've seen a number of them up on ebay over the past few years but I can see your point. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## astrochex

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Now I just need only four more 3" blank white spacers and then I will FINALLY have every OS PPI component to finish this project.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Your system is going to be spectacular Bret!

Are you open to other options for the spacers, like 3" black ones that you could repaint in the proper white or making your own?


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



astrochex said:


> Your system is going to be spectacular Bret!
> 
> Are you open to other options for the spacers, like 3" black ones that you could repaint in the proper white or making your own?


I am always open to other options.
As far as the spacers, I have just acquired a 2nd set so I only need two more.
Going the original blank white factory spacer route eliminates the need for me to cut and color match heatsinks or beadblast black spacers and color match which was something that I was not looking forward to.
I've gone that route with my rc trucks and they never come out an exact match.

You're thinking about the black one on ebay right now aren't you? 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## astrochex

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Is the lack of spacers holding up your build?

Nada to the ebay quip. A spacer on a single amp would be weird.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Not really; mostly money to keep the ball rolling.
This has been an expensive year.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Not really; mostly money to keep the ball rolling.
> This has been an expensive year.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Wait a minute??????? Are you implying there is such a thing as a cheap or non expensive year????? Where do I get one of them?


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



rexroadj said:


> Wait a minute??????? Are you implying there is such a thing as a cheap or non expensive year????? Where do I get one of them?


LOL!
Some are worse than others.  
Next year will be even worse with my oldest daughter starting college.
No fun for me once that starts.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> LOL!
> Some are worse than others.
> Next year will be even worse with my oldest daughter starting college.
> No fun for me once that starts.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


****! I dont even want to think about those days!!!!! Son will be 3 in Feb and daughter to be born any day now........Welcome to Justin's ****Fest '12:worried:


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

You didn't tell me she was pregnant....OMG!
What's that old Kenny Rogers song?
Jesus dude, that really sucks.

Some good news today.
Keith (Doc ProMos) was willing to part with his two white blank spacers and they arrived today.
Now I only need two more to complete the list. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## chevyrider96

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Old school I love it!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

My DIYMA wire came today. epper:
I also received a DIYMA trim removal kit which would've paid for itself if I had it prior to tear down. 











The rest of my Luxury Liner Pro will arrive this week and once it is in then I can get the new carpet and the seats in so I can drive it again.
Look for a big jump in progress during the next few weeks.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> My DIYMA wire came today. epper:
> I also received a DIYMA trim removal kit which would've paid for itself if I had it prior to tear down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of my Luxury Liner Pro will arrive this week and once it is in then I can get the new carpet and the seats in so I can drive it again.
> Look for a big jump in progress during the next few weeks.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Going out in my driveway to hold my breath!!!!!! J/K  
Looking forward to it!!!!!


----------



## PPI-ART

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Can't wait to see more progress. Should be a good build.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

The rains have stopped and I was able to finally finish installing the first eleven sheets of Luxury Liner Pro.
The other five sheets will go between the six door panels during final installation making a total of 16 full sheets of LLP used.
I want to thank secondskinaudio.com for honoring their promise of supplying me with what I needed at a discounted price after winning their contest to be on their competition team last year......long story. 
If you've ever priced LLP then you know 16 sheets would have broken my wallet.
This might have been the hardest part of the entire build including future stages
Even harder than installing all the Alpha Damp because it doesn't want to lay down or bend around compound or sharp curves.
It took a lot of sizing, shaping, cutting, and contact glue to get it to conform to the interior of my Suburban.
As you can see the entire floor is done all the way up into the firewall.
I also covered both quarter panels and both rear wheel wells including behind and under the rear hvac assembly so everything is sheeted all the way up to the window lines.
I will come back and cover the kick panels, b pillars, and c pillars once all the wiring is in and done.
Next stage is to fill between the LLP at their separation points where the sheets and pieces gap.
You would think the 24X48" sheets would be square but they're unevenly cut right out of the shipping boxes.
I will fill the gaps with black silicone and then every joint and seam will be covered with 2" wide aluminum tape making for an air tight barrier.
After that will come wiring, carpet, and getting the seats back in.
All after Christmas of course.
Enjoy the pics! 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*




























































































Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## schmiddr2

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Sweet. Excellent foundation for SQ and no rattles.


----------



## bkjay

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

That looks great!


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Excellent work Bret!!!!


----------



## Fricasseekid

Nice! Glad to see your getting some work done.


----------



## astrochex

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Bret - Very nice work. Are you going to tape over those seams?


----------



## trojan fan

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



astrochex said:


> Bret - Very nice work. Are you going to tape over those seams?


Please refer to post #266


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



astrochex said:


> Bret - Very nice work. Are you going to tape over those seams?


Thank you.
Yes I am. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jtaudioacc

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

that thing is gonna be quiet as a Cadillac, or Lexus.


----------



## trojan fan

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



jtaudioacc said:


> that thing is gonna be quiet as a Cadillac, or Lexus.


Definitely the quietest suburban on wheels

Nice to see this build moving forward

Bret is a good guy


----------



## astrochex

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



trojan fan said:


> Please refer to post #266


Now I see, black silicone and tape.

Brett is building the Suburban of Silence.


----------



## Fricasseekid

What kinda tape? 

Bret have you thought about using mastic or "pookie" as we call it in the HVAC game.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



Fricasseekid said:


> What kinda tape?
> 
> Bret have you thought about using mastic or "pookie" as we call it in the HVAC game.


I don't know either term.
If it's better than the 2" aluminum which am already having trouble with, please elaborate.......oh wait......Louisiana........whadz pookie n madstik?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## TigerRidge09

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Awesome build!


----------



## spoonsports86

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

wow that's alot of work man but its gonna pay off when you are done


----------



## Fricasseekid

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I don't know either term.
> If it's better than the 2" aluminum which am already having trouble with, please elaborate.......oh wait......Louisiana........whadz pookie n madstik?
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Mastic is the sludge used to seal AC ducts. It's about the consistency of a thin caulk and is basically paint on duct tape. This stuff can seal anything! 
Goes on with a paint brush. 

http://m.homedepot.com/Building-Mat...splay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051


----------



## SilkySlim

Bret,
Awesome build thanks for sharing can't wait to see you get closer and to follow the progress.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Over the Christmas break, I had time to think about how to approach a problem I was having with the 2" wide aluminum tape that I planned to use to cover the seams between the Luxury Liner Pro (LLP) sheets.
When I first tried to use the tape, it would lift up off the LLP everywhere and everytime once it set overnight.
This time, I tried a test section using a different method and it worked out perfectly. :thumbsup:
So with that problem solved, I will finish the taping stage very soon and finally get the new carpet installed.
Now, here's what I did to get the tape to finally stay put:

Here's the test seam that I want to cover









I cleaned the seam area that I want to cover with 409


















Then I wiped it again with isopropyl alcohol


















Next I sprayed the seam with Second Skin contact adhesive and let it dry for 45 seconds









Finally, I precut the length of the tape and laid it down in place wiping a rag across it's backing so I don't get the spray glue all over my fingers









And here's the final results after letting it set overnight









Nothing lifted up like the last attempt









Success!
It's likely the 409 stage may not be necessary but I wanted to give this tape every chance to work before giving up on it and trying a different method.
I'll post more pics once I finish all the seam taping.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SilkySlim

I haven't worked with the second skin llp but I have worked extensively with the mlv and I have a great special tape for it. it is the only thing I have found that works with mlv. If you need some let me know I'll see what I can do my be Monday though. I had a death in the family. 
What a great start to an os build. Awesome job! I have some green glue sealant. They have an unbelievable acoustic caulk stays very flexible for years. Makes a good joint as well $10 a large tube.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Today instead of watching the NFL playoffs, I finished all the Luxury Liner Pro joint taping.
It was cold as a witch's tit so I wasn't very motivated to work on it.
However, I figured out that if I put an electric space heater inside the Suburban for a couple of hours, it became nice and toasty and also made the LLP more compliant.
I also found out that once I knew how to make the 2" aluminum tape stay by using Second Skin's contact adhesive, the tape also became an excellent contour shaper as well.
It smoothed out any raised areas of LLP making a nice rolled edge instead of an angular lip seam.
This should make my carpet install lay down much smoother for a cleaner look.
I was right about not needing to clean first with the 409.
I only needed it in a few dirt areas where I had stepped before.
A good wipe down with isopropyl alcohol, applying some silicone caulking in the joints that had minor gapping, and a quick spray of contact adhesive was all that was needed to get the tape to stick and stay put.
Once the task was completed, I finally had an air-tight seam between every piece of LLP.
Here's a few pics of the outcome.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Here's the space heater I used to warm up the interior:









Here's the 2" aluminum tape I used.
Got it at Home Depot for $7.88 a 150ft roll.









And the caulking.
$2.38 a tube.









And of course, the Second Skin contact adhesive.



















Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

One quick tip when working with 2" aluminum tape.
It can be difficult to get the backing paper to separate from it; especially in the cold.
If you tear it instead of cut it, it will leave a ragged edge that can easily be separated saving a lot of time and bitching. :thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR

Tape cut with a knife


















Finger spacing for best results


















Now it can be easily separated


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

My pair of Precision Power PC.692 6X9s arrived yesterday.
They come from the factory with inline passive crossovers that have two sets of output wires; one for the sub and the other for the tweeter.
3 ohm 150 watt RMS.
These will be going in my rear barn doors and will only be used when at the park or the drive-in.
Grizz says they have a really good sound for 6X9s so I can't wait to hear them.
Sonic Electronix has them for $79.95 a set including free shipping.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Fricasseekid

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> One quick tip when working with 2" aluminum tape.
> It can be difficult to get the backing paper to separate from it; especially in the cold.
> If you tear it instead of cut it, it will leave a ragged edge that can easily be separated saving a lot of time and bitching. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR
> 
> Tape cut with a knife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finger spacing for best results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it can be easily separated


If I may share...
I have quite a bit of experience with that foil tape. We use tons of it in HVAC work. 

You may want to go over all of it with a rag and rub it flat while pressing really hard. They actually make little squeegees that are used to get all the air out from under them. A bondo applicator would work really well. 

The reason I say this is any location that allows air to get under the tape will dry rot quicker than other places. Plus it takes almost no dust, oil, or dirt to make this stuff lose its stickiness. If you go through and press all the air out and press all the creases down flat you'll double the usefull life of that application.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



Fricasseekid said:


> If I may share...
> I have quite a bit of experience with that foil tape. We use tons of it in HVAC work.
> 
> You may want to go over all of it with a rag and rub it flat while pressing really hard. They actually make little squeegees that are used to get all the air out from under them. A bondo applicator would work really well.
> 
> The reason I say this is any location that allows air to get under the tape will dry rot quicker than other places. Plus it takes almost no dust, oil, or dirt to make this stuff lose its stickiness. If you go through and press all the air out and press all the creases down flat you'll double the usefull life of that application.


Thanks buddy!
I actually did do that using an old shirt.
Also helps keeping the f'n contact cement from getting all over your fingers. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Fricasseekid

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Thanks buddy!
> I actually did do that using an old shirt.
> Also helps keeping the f'n contact cement from getting all over your fingers.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Good deal! Just lookin out.


----------



## SilkySlim

Great job looks awesome. I have had problems with that adhesive caulk drying out and cracking/shrinking but with the nice tape job you should be ok. I haven't tried the spray adhesives with the tape glad it worked. Looks good my friend.
Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

As of today, I managed to get halfway through carpeting before I ran out of material.
I'm waiting on my order to arrive this week at Keyston Bros in Sacramento and then I'll finish it up.
Pics to come at that time.

I've re-installed my 3rd row seat and realized just how "not new" the original seat covers look.
I am debatting on recovering them in black leather but it's serious $$$ even with my connections.
To be continued.

In the meantime, Skizr offerred to tree chart out my build if I laid out the pathways and components for him so I thought I would post that here.
As soon as he's done with it, I will post his rendition as well.
I want to personally thank him in this thread for taking the time to do that for me.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


PPI-P771NX Source Unit-->PPI ACM-420 Noise Gate-->PPI PAR-245 Parametric Equilizer-->PPI DEQ-230 1/3 Octave Equilizer-->(trees off from here into five separate paths demonstrated below)

*Path #1 (Front Seat Stage)*
-->PPI-PSC-221 Phase Shift Controller-->(splits into two more paths demonstrated below)

Subpath #1
-->PPI Art A204.2-->(channels 1,2 into the PPI Power Class PC3.65C tweeters & channels 3,4 into the PPI Power Class PC3.65C 2.5" mids (both sets mounted in A-pillars))

Subpath #2
-->PPI-Art A200.2-->(channels 1,2 into the PPI Power Class PC3.65C 6.5" midbass (mounted in doors))

*Path #2 (Center Row & 3rd Row Seat Stage)*
-->PPI-Art Ax606.2-->(channels 1,2 into the PPI Power Class PC3.65C tweeters, channels 3,4 into the PPI Power Class PC3.65C 2.5" mids (both sets mounted in the headliner pods), & channels 5,6 into the PPI Power Class PC3.65C 6.5" midbass (mounted in doors))

*Path #3*
-->PPI FRX-322 Active Crossover-->PPI Art A600.2-->(channels 1,2 into the two PPI Art A8.SQ 8" subwoofers mounted in the front seat row, sealed, center console enclosure)

*Path #4*
-->PPI FRX-322 Active Crossover-->PPI-Art A1200.2-->(channels 1,2 bridged mono into the three PPI Art A12.SQ 12" subwoofers mounted rearward behind the 3rd seat in a ported enclosure)

*Path #5*
-->PPI-Art A300.2-->(channels 1,2 into the PPI Power Class PC.692 Coaxial 6x9" s speakers mounted in both rear barn doors)

(Note-pathways #1 through #5 can be switched on/off depending on use)
(Note-this does not include the video monitors)


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

During this weekend, Grizz Archer (now in Germany) and I have been working through the details of designing both the front and rear sub enclosures.
It is absolutely fantastic to Grizz work with me on this since he was the Epsilon (PPI) designer for the subs that I'm using and knows exactly what they need to get the most out of them for an SQ style build.

The front enclosure design is complete and has zero limiting factors allowing both 8's to perform at their best.
It should be noted that if you wish to build a sealed enclosure for your PPI Art A8.SQ 8" subs, to use these specifications since they are the optimum design for them as per Grizz himself.


Here's the specifications for the front sealed box portion of the center console enclosure:




























We are still working out the details with the rear sub enclosure which has become an issure due to it's ported and I have a limiting height factor of 18".

Here's a pic of the different port configurations we're bouncing around:










We should have this wrapped up in the next few days and I will post the final design once it's finished.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Fricasseekid

The bottom left configuration is the most eye catching and unique IMO.


----------



## sinister-kustoms

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I like either of the top row. The left has the old school look. The right imitates the graphics on the Art amps.


----------



## LovesMusic

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



Fricasseekid said:


> The bottom left configuration is the most eye catching and unique IMO.



I agree, +1 on bottom left. the tedious floor job looks like itll pay off nicely!


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Bret....You just filled your whole truck with completely redone Art beauties! The only answer (to match) is top right! Personally I like bottom left the best.....but considering the build as a whole.....I dont see any answer other then top right! 


PPI 771 huh? Really??? When/where????

Stop bothering Grizz! He has a much more important task to deal with right now 


Hahahaha.......


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



sinister-kustoms said:


> I like either of the top row. The left has the old school look. The right imitates the graphics on the Art amps.


Your Art amp point is exactly what Grizz said about the design. :thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



rexroadj said:


> Bret....You just filled your whole truck with completely redone Art beauties! The only answer (to match) is top right! Personally I like bottom left the best.....but considering the build as a whole.....I dont see any answer other then top right!
> 
> 
> PPI 771 huh? Really??? When/where????
> 
> Stop bothering Grizz! He has a much more important task to deal with right now
> 
> 
> Hahahaha.......


I can dream can't I?
I am bound and determined to get the 771. 

As for the speaker port layout, I will admit that I was initially going with Fric's and LovesMusic's choice but I have to agree with you and Sin-Customs upper right choice as making the most sense.
Let's hope the port design works out.
I'll keep you all posted. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Fricasseekid

Honestly if you want to go with the theme of the art amps I think the layout should be asymmetrical. 

Think 2 or 3 round ports on the top or bottom left then the port on the bottom right corner would be one of the larger triangle ports. Then stagger the speakers. Of course a white speaker box with neon striping would be necessary as well.


----------



## vwguy383

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I think you should have Carolyn Hall Young decide and give some input! :thumbsup:

I think she would go with the upper right. I like that one, and the lower left!

Later
Justind


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



vwguy383 said:


> I think you should have Carolyn Hall Young decide and give some input! :thumbsup:
> 
> I think she would go with the upper right. I like that one, and the lower left!
> 
> Later
> Justind


Poor Carolyn is having to battle cancer again.
I've lost track on how many times she's had to do that.
Quite the fighter she is. :2thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

So I did go with the upper right enclosure design.
Grizz and I were able to find a way to make it work by making the depth 20" instead of 16" tuning the box down to 35Hz.
Now the dimensions, odd number of subs, and port configurations make this an atypical box which doesn't translate into something that everyone can use so keep that in mind if you're trying to work these specs out for your A12.SQ subs. 

Here's a pic of the design in handwritten form.
I will post the printout version once Grizz sends them to me.
BTW, check out Grizz's chick handwriting.
If it weren't for all his help this week, I would have taken his man card.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## vwguy383

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Poor Carolyn is having to battle cancer again.
> I've lost track on how many times she's had to do that.
> Quite the fighter she is. :2thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


That sucks big time!! Hopefully everything will be ok.


----------



## SciPunk

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Looks good man, can't wait for more updates.

Sorry to hear about Carol. I hope all turns out well for her. 

Sub'd


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Here's the specification printouts for the rear sub enclosure.
I've also included a graph from Grizz that shows db output of both enclosures at 1 watt.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## vwguy383

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

so what is "team grizz" all about???


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



vwguy383 said:


> so what is "team grizz" all about???


Pretty sure its a drinking club with an audio problem


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



vwguy383 said:


> so what is "team grizz" all about???


It's a world wide car audio competition team headed up by none other than Grizz Archer; former product designer for Epsilon (PPI, Soundstream, etc...).
I've been told that when we actually get together it does become more of a happy hour event. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Looky looky what Skizr did for me.
I am still not sure how he pulled it off.
A big thanks to him for his perserverance and patience in accomplishing something that I've been putting off due to the complexity of it all.
A big thumb's up! 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Now I know why PPI's website was down last weekend.
Check this out:

http://www.precisionpower.com/html-version/catalog/2013/index.html

Looks like there's a new line of PPI amps out called the ION. a complete new line of speakers and subs called Phantom, and a brand new dsp called the DEQ.8 (see page #8)!
And for those of you intererested in the long awaited source units, feast your eyes on pages 24 through 27!

Now this may be a beta version of their new catalog because the spelling is horrendous so download it quick!!!!






Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Yeah....I also saw the 771 in the last catalog! But I'll bite and take a gander 
Try and stay positive right? 
Thanks for the link bud!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



rexroadj said:


> Yeah....I also saw the 771 in the last catalog! But I'll bite and take a gander
> Try and stay positive right?
> Thanks for the link bud!


This is totally different though!
And check out the DSP!
Looks like PPI is taking on the MS8, PS8. and Bit One.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## schmiddr2

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Going to start a thread on the PPI 2013 subject. Instead of derailing this future 100 page thread.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ssion/143346-ppi-2013-lineup.html#post1810867


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Thanks buddy!
I already did that too!


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> This is totally different though!
> And check out the DSP!
> Looks like PPI is taking on the MS8, PS8. and Bit One.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I had asked Grizz about this a long time ago....he really liked the ms8 and I was like HEY???? why not?

I loved the dcx-730 processor......I hope this is on par minus the issues with the external remote.... I'm cool with just a laptop plug, tune, forget personally!

Its really hard for me to get excited for ppi/ss now to be brutally honest. Kinda like someone pissing in your cornflakes.....know what I mean?

But, for ****s and giggles....lets just see if something actually makes it to market this time!


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Thanks Schmiddr2 and Bret for the new thread/threads! Very cool!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Just talked to Thunder Audio in SoCal and Jerry told me his contacts at Epsilon told him the Ingenix 771s will finally be available mid February and the DEQ-8 DSP will be available in March.
He's calling me back in just a few to let me know if he can get his hands on some.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Just talked to Thunder Audio in SoCal and Jerry told me his contacts at Epsilon told him the Ingenix 771s will finally be available mid February and the DEQ-8 DSP will be available in March.
> He's calling me back in just a few to let me know if he can get his hands on some.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


No ****? Wow! I tell you what I really love about that 771. Once I went to a 250g hard drive with my kenwood.....I couldnt care less about an ipod. Easier, sounds better, and silly amount cheaper...forget about WAY more storage! Hell my toshiba 250g survived a truck fire!!! So no one can give me the whole "durability" BS! 
Its crazy they offer the ability to control/add/change/delete files/playlist etc from the deck! Thats incredible to me......ultimate control! Is it necessary? NO. Really cool? YES!

I'm anxious to see what the deal is with them.....as well as price and functionality of the dsp! VERY interested! I do have a little hesitation since the QC of the mentality of the company was pushed away. I think that one person.....in a large company, makes a HUGE difference. Hopefully its another year from showing its ugly face  I would like to be able to utilize something like the 771 and dsp and save a great deal......like the SS Ref and PPI PC stuff. Cant do better for the $ out there right now imo.


Very exciting either way I suppose. Thanks for making it known. Didnt even think to look at new stuff......


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



rexroadj said:


> No ****? Wow! I tell you what I really love about that 771. Once I went to a 250g hard drive with my kenwood.....I couldnt care less about an ipod. Easier, sounds better, and silly amount cheaper...forget about WAY more storage! Hell my toshiba 250g survived a truck fire!!! So no one can give me the whole "durability" BS!
> Its crazy they offer the ability to control/add/change/delete files/playlist etc from the deck! Thats incredible to me......ultimate control! Is it necessary? NO. Really cool? YES!
> 
> I'm anxious to see what the deal is with them.....as well as price and functionality of the dsp! VERY interested! I do have a little hesitation since the QC of the mentality of the company was pushed away. I think that one person.....in a large company, makes a HUGE difference. Hopefully its another year from showing its ugly face  I would like to be able to utilize something like the 771 and dsp and save a great deal......like the SS Ref and PPI PC stuff. Cant do better for the $ out there right now imo.
> 
> 
> Very exciting either way I suppose. Thanks for making it known. Didnt even think to look at new stuff......


Justin, check this out.
Ryan at Soundstream just announced in my other thread regarding the DEQ-8 that the source units hit the water in just a few days!
They're finally going to become available.
I'll pm you some additional details that I've found out that I'm not allowed to post here. :surprised:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ibf150

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> During this weekend, Grizz Archer (now in Germany) and I have been working through the details of designing both the front and rear sub enclosures.
> It is absolutely fantastic to Grizz work with me on this since he was the Epsilon (PPI) designer for the subs that I'm using and knows exactly what they need to get the most out of them for an SQ style build.
> 
> The front enclosure design is complete and has zero limiting factors allowing both 8's to perform at their best.
> It should be noted that if you wish to build a sealed enclosure for your PPI Art A8.SQ 8" subs, to use these specifications since they are the optimum design for them as per Grizz himself.
> 
> 
> Here's the specifications for the front sealed box portion of the center console enclosure:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are still working out the details with the rear sub enclosure which has become an issure due to it's ported and I have a limiting height factor of 18".
> 
> Here's a pic of the different port configurations we're bouncing around:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should have this wrapped up in the next few days and I will post the final design once it's finished.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I like that bottom left configuration, eye catcher for sure. Looking forward to seeing this build. This thing is gonna be like riding in a Maybach with all that deadener in it haha


----------



## Hdale85

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

The only thing I don't like about the 771 is the UI isn't very polished looking. I'll be interested to see how well it works otherwise as the price isn't horrible and I like the ability to use a hard drive. I'm sort of Anti Apple for the time being since they seem to want to sue the pants off everyone. Never been a huge fan of their stuff anyways, it's ok but nothing ground breaking lol.


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



Hdale85 said:


> The only thing I don't like about the 771 is the UI isn't very polished looking.


So you've seen/used one?


----------



## Hdale85

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Well sorry I should of specified judging from the pictures haha! They were talking about it using a hard drive though. Maybe it'll look better in person? Or maybe it'll look completely different?


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



Hdale85 said:


> Well sorry I should of specified judging from the pictures haha! They were talking about it using a hard drive though. Maybe it'll look better in person? Or maybe it'll look completely different?


Much better!
I'm sure will look MUCH better in person. (I hope!)
Yes, the hard drive compatibility is awesome! Its more versatile in that realm then any other unit. Kenwood is also great with a harddrive. I had been using a few different models over many years with a 250g drive, but its not advertised as being that capable. Alpine wont run it. Not sure about Pio. I love that you can adjust the files from the 771 though....very cool!!!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Carpeting needs about two hours more of trim work and a good vacuuming and then it to will finally be done.

I will take pics on Sunday and post them early before the Daytona 500 starts.

More importantly however, after a three year project of reconditioning all my PPI Art amps, I now have every one of them back and ready for installation.

With the reconditioning stage complete, I can now focus on how to position them in the build.
I'm leaning towards an "H" pattern but more on that later.

First, I would like to take a minute and post pics of the amps and equipment that I will be using.

Here's my PPI family portrait.


















Here's my ACM-420 noise gate, my two FRX-322 active crossovers one for the front console two 8" subwoofers, the other for the rear three 12" subwoofer, and my PAR-245 Parametric equilzer (the 2nd 245 is for another build lol).










Here's my DEQ-230 31 octave equilizer with shroud.









And my PSC-221 phase shifter to time align to two separate sub enclosures.










Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## bkjay

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Sweet! Sweet! Sweet!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

And now for the amps!

Here's my A204.2 that will power my front stage a-pillar tweeters and midranges.









And my A200.2 that will power my front stage 6.5" midbass speakers in the front doors.









Here's my A600.2 that will power my two 8" subwoofers in the center console.











That completes the amplifiers for the 1st row seating.




Here's my Ax606.2 that will power my 2nd row seat tweeters and midranges that are mounted in pods in the headliner right next to the b-pillars, and will also power my 6.5" midbass speakers that are mounted in my side doors.










That completes the amplifiers for the 2nd row seating.



Here's my A1200.2 that will power my three 12" rear firing subwoofers mounted behind the the 3rd row seat.









Lastly, here's my A300.2 that will power my two 6X9s mounted in the rear barn doors.









That completes the amplifiers for the 3rd row and barn doors.
Once again, all amplifiers can be switched on/off depending on the needs at the time.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Almost forgot to mention the 3" spacers.
I still need one more white blank 3" spacer so let me know if you have one or know someone that does. 

Here's the white blank ones that will be used at each end of each run of amplifiers.









Here's the art 3" spacers that will separate each amplifier or component from each other.










Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Here's some very rough sketches that I did to figure out the amplifier and speaker layout in the Suburban.
It should be noted that the plans are subject to change depending if they work in the real world which I can finally verify since now I have everything I need.


Basic layout in the vehicle (note that some of the components are missing).









Basic layout for the speakers in the vehicle.









Basic "H" pattern layout behind and along the sides of the 3rd row seat (note that some components are missing).










Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Ampman

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Here's some very rough sketches that I did to figure out the amplifier and speaker layout in the Suburban.
> It should be noted that the plans are subject to change depending if they work in the real world which I can finally verify since now I have everything I need.
> 
> 
> Basic layout in the vehicle (note that some of the components are missing).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basic layout for the speakers in the vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basic "H" pattern layout behind and along the sides of the 3rd row seat (note that some components are missing).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


That's going to be one good looking and sounding install, very cool ?


----------



## papasin

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Looking forward to hearing this. Can't wait to see a car from you out of the stock class .


----------



## Bluenote

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Really nice equipment Brett! I must say you are diabolically patient man...with methods of course! Good luck on the assembly.


----------



## Fricasseekid

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> And now for the amps!
> 
> Here's my A204.2 that will power my front stage a-pillar tweeters and midranges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my A200.2 that will power my front stage 6.5" midbass speakers in the front doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my A600.2 that will power my two 8" subwoofers in the center console.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That completes the amplifiers for the 1st row seating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my Ax606.2 that will power my 2nd row seat tweeters and midranges that are mounted in pods in the headliner right next to the b-pillars, and will also power my 6.5" midbass speakers that are mounted in my side doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That completes the amplifiers for the 2nd row seating.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my A1200.2 that will power my three 12" rear firing subwoofers mounted behind the the 3rd row seat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, here's my A300.2 that will power my two 6X9s mounted in the rear barn doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That completes the amplifiers for the 3rd row and barn doors.
> Once again, all amplifiers can be switched on/off depending on the needs at the time.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


This is your opus Brett! Keep on chugging we are all anticipating great things. 

Btw, I didn't know you were such a talented artist.


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

So you daughter is this incredible artist..............Then you show us your drawings.................Ever thought about a blood test? LOL! TOTALLY KIDDING!!!!!!!!!!

I'm really excited to see this come to fruition! May be worth a plane ride out just to see/hear it!


----------



## sydmonster

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

There's many watching this build!! Its super interesting... and not jus in size or "old school"ness... but in many other ways!


----------



## Fricasseekid

rexroadj said:


> I'm really excited to see this come to fruition! May be worth a plane ride out just to see/hear it!


X2!

Maybe he'd let us have a go at that gold mine of his too!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



Fricasseekid said:


> This is your opus Brett! Keep on chugging we are all anticipating great things.
> 
> Btw, I didn't know you were such a talented artist.





rexroadj said:


> So you daughter is this incredible artist..............Then you show us your drawings.................Ever thought about a blood test? LOL! TOTALLY KIDDING!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm really excited to see this come to fruition! May be worth a plane ride out just to see/hear it!


Yea I thought about not posting the "on the fly" scribbles due to the high possibility of an flame job, but I turn 50 in three days so I no longer give a f*&k. 
I'm going to present this project in it's fullest; warts and all. 

Anyway, thanks for all the kind comments and encouragement.
So far, every step has gone very well with only a few minor hiccups, but I must admit that the upcoming wiring portion of this build is becoming absolutely daunting to me.
The sheer scope of all the interconnect paths, speaker wire runs, power turn on wires with switch interrupts, and multiple battery configuration cabling has 
me questioning my sanity.
And that does not include all the wiring for the video system or the alarm. 

WTF did I get myself into.......


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I thought I would post these pics of all the parts that were replaced in my twelve Art amps.
Now I know where all my money's been going.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## schmiddr2

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

That's about how many parts I would have let over after trying to fix an amp.

Very cool and fun build. It's now getting to the good parts for the spectators.

And Happy Birthday. Glad you are with us after such a long time


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



schmiddr2 said:


> That's about how many parts I would have let over after trying to fix an amp.
> 
> Very cool and fun build. It's now getting to the good parts for the spectators.
> 
> And Happy Birthday. Glad you are with us after such a long time


LOL, ok I deserved that (inside joke). 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Here's all the Art components that will be going into the Suburban.
I tried a few "H" pattern layouts to see if everything will fit using actual lengths.
If I remove the A300.2 or the PSC-221, everything fits just right.
As it stands right now, it's going to be very tight across the horizontal run using everything in the three lengths.
All I can do now is build the rear sub enclosure and side panels and see how it's all going to work.






















Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## BumpaD_Z28

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

WOW ! Lovin' all the ARTs


----------



## Justin Zazzi

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



papasin said:


> Looking forward to hearing this. Can't wait to see a car from you out of the stock class .


+1 

But I won't be able to judge your cars any more, and I'll miss the unique challenges you have presented so far lol


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



Jazzi said:


> +1
> 
> But I won't be able to judge your cars any more, and I'll miss the unique challenges you have presented so far lol


........:surprised: :mean:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## astrochex

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Brett,

Are you trying to maximize cargo space with a horizontal arrangement?

Since you are using the spacers, is all wiring going to be run below the amp rack floor?

Good luck!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



astrochex said:


> Brett,
> 
> Are you trying to maximize cargo space with a horizontal arrangement?
> 
> Since you are using the spacers, is all wiring going to be run below the amp rack floor?
> 
> Good luck!


Yes.
Yes.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jmacdadd

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



pjc said:


> This install needs an old school Nintendo and Tecmo Bowl with Bo Jackson. Best of luck with this install.


More like Super Tecmo Bowl with Barry Sanders!! While playing a game in college, I rushed him 20 times for 720 yards and 10 touchdowns...it was amazing!! But, I'd prefer to see Bret sleigh the dragon and save the Princess in some Super Mario Bros.

In all seriousness, though, I am sending Bret some more plugs to help with his install...and, trying to get him to reconsider liquid cooling as I found a TCU and original pump in my basement just this morning (both likely brand new and never been used)...won't take much to get the faceplate turned white...or, just installed someplace inconspicuous...


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Finally got around to taking pics of the interior carpet I finished over a week ago.
Once again, there's lots of square footage in the SUV requiring almost 20 linear feet of 80" wide carpet from Keyston Bros in Sacramento. 
I went light on the spray adhesive as to make it easier to lift back up and run the wires. 
I even used some black trunkliner material to cover the heater box portion that shows right above the transmission hump.
I must admit that the carpet laid down really well requiring only a minimal amount of seam cutting and gluing.
The only improvement I would make is to have the carpet's backing weave in black instead of grayish white.
It made seam hiding a real *****.
I also made sure to carry the carpet up into the firewall as far as possible for a much cleaner look.
I spent easily two hours carefully trimming around the brake, accelerator, and speedometer cable trying to make it as nice as I can.
After looking at my pics, looks like I need to spend a few hours cleaning the pedals, vents, and heater box components (lol).


Driver and passenger front area









Driver footwell









Heater box covered in trunkliner









Close up of trunkliner work









Passenger front footwell









Middle bench seat footwell (seat removed)









3rd row footwell









Cargo area behind 3rd row seat









Rear hvac side









Driver side where the spare used to be










Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## bkjay

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Looks Sweet!!


----------



## papasin

Nice work! Want to do mine?


----------



## ryanr7386

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

That blower could use a little cleaning there Mister!

Looks Nice!


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Looks GREAT Bret!!!! REALLY great!

I was concerned about how it would all go back in with all the added "layers"...... Well done good sir, well done!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



rexroadj said:


> Looks GREAT Bret!!!! REALLY great!
> 
> I was concerned about how it would all go back in with all the added "layers"...... Well done good sir, well done!


Me too.
So far so good.
Also, looks like I got a lead on my last needed white spacer.
That means I'll have every PPI piece I need to finish. epper:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Me too.
> So far so good.
> Also, looks like a got a lead on my last needed white spacer.
> That means I'll have every PPI piece I need to finish. epper:
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


If your car was attending university during the build.....it would be a Dr by now  


LOL! Mine aint moving any faster......so busy w/work and other ventures 
I need a LOT of money for ventures (1/4million$ you interested? lol) and money for tires, rims, deck, wires, deadening, accessories, more amps, processors, PHD has a new Studio line coming in so I will have to upgrade to those (havent even got the original top tier line in there yet?) Sub......... Working a lot equals $ with no time.... Also playing catch up so the $ is gone before it comes in! Then I can start splurging a little  

Congrats on the spacer!!!! Saweeeeeet!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I've been working on a number of subprojects for my Suburban and it's time for an update.
I've changed my mind and decided the 3rd row bench seat occupants will be getting their own set of PPI PC3.65C 3-way components set just like the 2nd row occupants get.
The Ax606.2 is fully capable of supporting the additional load based on the ohm's measurements for each actively run component given to me by Grizz Archer when he was working for PPI.
I believe I posted the individual component ohms readings somewhere on page #4 in this thread. 
What changed my mind was the fact that if I was going to do it then I needed to do it now while both, yes *both* headliners are out and can be modified to accept them.
Since the headliner material needs to be replaced on both pieces due to age, dirt, discoloration, and actual tears in the rear half, now's the time.
While speaking of the headliner material replacement, I had absolutely no idea what an f'ing nightmare it is getting the foam backing off the board. 
I figured just peel off the old cloth top cover and go over the board with a brass wire brush to prep it for the new material, but WOW WAS I WRONG!
The foam backing that remains is an absolute ***** to remove and extremely time consuming.
I have three hours into the smaller rear headliner and it's only halfway cleaned. :mean:
It's turned out to be a good project to perform while watching the Nationwide and Sprint Cup Nascar races on weekends. 
Some upholstery companies leave the foam backing on if it's still good and just cover over it with the new material but there's a risk that the it might decouple later on ruining all the hard work.
Also, since I am modifying the front headliner to accept a much larger and really unique overhead console, video, and of course the 3-way component tweeters and midranges, and also since I am filling in the rectangle openings for those stupid roof mounted factory 4X10" coaxials, the foam must be removed on both.
I will post pics and possibly a video clip of the modification and headliner replacement steps once I start on the much larger front headliner.

More to come.....


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

One of the problems of tackling this major install was that it was going into a 16 year old vehicle that started out it's life as an Enterprise rent-a-car.
That means it has become a vehicle restoration project as well.
Once I replaced the carpeting, everything began to show it's age.
As mentioned above, the headliners will be recovered and brought back to new as well.
That left the seats.
I originally wanted to recover them in black leather but since changed my mind because the factory gray cloth really pops against the black carpeting and future black headliner material.
Since the seats are being reused, I had to heavily clean and detail out all three rows including some material replacement on the passenger front to bring them up to acceptable standards.
Once that task was completed, it became very apparent just how nasty the seatbelts were.
I thought about replacing all eight sets with new material but it's a real ***** requiring heavy duty sewing machine stitching and it might compromise safety which is something that I will not do.
That left cleaning each set.
So how do you clean them?
You can't run the recoil mechanisms through the washer and once again, I didn't want to take them apart for safety purposes.
I figured out a process that worked so well that I thought I would share it on this thread.
Here's the step by step process and the final results.
Hope it helps some of you out with similar problems. 


Here's the typical level of filth I found on the more used seatbelts


Close up of the dirt accumulated after 2-3 years as a rental car and while in the care of the previous owner


Everything needed to clean them (hot water, bucket, laundry detergent)


Fill the bucket


Continued in the next post.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Ampman

That's going to be one heck of an install Bret wow I can't wait to see the finished product with everything in there and working. Makes me proud to be an old schooler for sure


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Measure out and appropriate amount of detergent


Add it to the hot water


Mix it up thoroughly


Insert as much of the seatbelt material as possible without getting the recoil mechanism wet


Swirl the material around in the water for about 10 seconds


Water condition after just 30 seconds of the seat belt being submerged


Water condition after soaking one hour.....nasty!


Let it set overnight in the soapy solution giving it a swirl every so often.
The next day change out the soapy water with fresh hot water only and let set for 1-2 hours.
Lastly, rinse each seat belt with fresh hot water and then hang it on something like a chair overnight to let it completely air dry.

Continued in the next post.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Here's the final results of all the other seatbelts done a few days ago.
As you can see, the material is back to it's original color and once again supple and flexible.


All seatbelts fully extended from their recoil assemblies and completely dried


The business side of the seatbelts


Driver side front seat belt (worst of the bunch due to it gets the most handling)


Close up of the stitching and material



They all came out looking brand new and the whole process cost less than $2.00 in materials.
BTW, you can also do the cleaning process in the kitchen sink if the wife will let you. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Here's a few pics of the headliner project and it's current status.

Front headliner


Backside of front headliner


Rear headliner (note-status of brush cleaning off the foam)


Backside of rear headliner


Close up of the roof mounted speaker openings that I need to close up


Remaining foam condition


Close up of remaining foam


Brass brush I bought at a local car parts store that I'm using to scrub off the old foam



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



Ampman said:


> That's going to be one heck of an install Bret wow I can't wait to see the finished product with everything in there and working. Makes me proud to be an old schooler for sure


Thanks buddy!
Me to, me too.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I went ahead and carpeted the inside of the left rear quarter panel, fuel filler neck tunnel, and inner wheel well since most of my power wiring and battery #3 will be mounted here.
It won't show once the sub enclosure and quarter panels are made but will show in my wiring installation pics for MECA competition so I wanted it presentable.
Looks a lot better than a bunch of exposed Luxury Liner Pro and aluminum tape. 

Front portion of left rear quarter panel carpeting


Rear portion where the 3rd battery and 1/0 power cabling will enter the cabin



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## MikeGratton

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Have you tried any of the pain stripping grinder wheels to remove the foam?
http://www.harborfreight.com/media/...b33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/i/m/image_15159.jpg

or more aggressive mastic removal wheel
http://www.situp.com.au/Diamabrush 7 in grinding wheel email.jpg


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



MikeGratton said:


> Have you tried any of the pain stripping grinder wheels to remove the foam?
> http://www.harborfreight.com/media/...b33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/i/m/image_15159.jpg
> 
> or more aggressive mastic removal wheel
> http://www.situp.com.au/Diamabrush 7 in grinding wheel email.jpg


Thanks for the post.
Damn those are aggressive; especially the 2nd one. 
Yes I had considered trying a disc like the 3M red whizzy discs used to remove gasket material or even the 3M disc that has a 100 1/2" long fingers made out of plastic abrasive but the headliner backing is softer than cork and just wouldn't survive the process.



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## astrochex

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

This is hilarious, I was using the same brush to remove flaking exterior house paint.



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Brass brush I bought at a local car parts store that I'm using to scrub off the old foam
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SilkySlim

Ditto to the one hell of an install brother. Makes us all proud to be old schoolers. Glad to see the progress
Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## papasin

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Great job Bret. As others have said, can't wait to see the finished product...in person of course .


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Earlier I mentioned switching to a different brand of spray adhesive.
Here it is and here's why.
Once it got hot here, some of my Luxury Liner Pro that covered the inner quarter panels began to separate from the metal and fall into the cab. 
The reason why is because Second Skin spray adhesive never fully cures hard.
It stays sticky and compliant and adding hot temperatures only makes it worse.
This is great if you want to lift up the LLP to rerun wires but becomes a nightmare if you want something to stay put in the Summertime.
What I've been using now with great results is Permatex Heavy Duty Headliner and Carpet Adhesive. 
It sprays out and covers just like other spray adhesives but once it dries, it will hold onto whatever gets put on it for life; even as you can see in the above posts, if it's hanging in mid air. 
You can find it at almost any national automotive parts chain in the Permatex display. 
I bought mine at O'Reillys for around $11.00 a can.
I am on my third can and will not use anything else from here on out.
Here's hoping you find it as successful a product as I did. :thumbsup:




Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## req

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

right on bret! thanks for the adhesive spray tip!


----------



## papasin

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Great work Bret!


----------



## sydmonster

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I like what I see here, great work and even better pratical solutions!! NICE!!


----------



## HondAudio

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Earlier I mentioned switching to a different brand of spray adhesive.
> Here it is and here's why.
> Once it got hot here, some of my Luxury Liner Pro that covered the inner quarter panels began to separate from the metal and fall into the cab.
> The reason why is because Second Skin spray adhesive never fully cures hard.
> It stays sticky and compliant and adding hot temperatures only makes it worse.
> This is great if you want to lift up the LLP to rerun wires but becomes a nightmare if you want something to stay put in the Summertime.
> What I've been using now with great results is Permatex Heavy Duty Headliner and Carpet Adhesive.
> It sprays out and covers just like other spray adhesives but once it dries, it will hold onto whatever gets put on it for life; even as you can see in the above posts, if it's hanging in mid air.
> You can find it at almost any national automotive parts chain in the Permatex display.
> I bought mine at O'Reillys for around $11.00 a can.
> I am on my third can and will not use anything else from here on out.
> Here's hoping you find it as successful a product as I did. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Excellent!


----------



## texasman1973

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

any updates. cant wait to see finished install !!!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



texasman1973 said:


> any updates. cant wait to see finished install !!!


I've been working diligently on both headliners.
Will post pics soon.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

My 2nd set of PC3.65C PPI 3-ways arrived this week.
One more set and I will have all the speakers needed for this build. epper:




Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

As I stated before, I have been diligently working on getting both headliners prepped and ready for recovering.
I am still fiberglassing over the rear headliner speaker holes so more on that when it's finished.
While the 1st stage of fiberglass is curing, I've stripped the material off the front headliner, removed all the vents and their metal frames, and cut all the holes necessary for the speakers going in for the 2nd and 3rd rows.
I also prepped it for my very hard to find Audiovox overhead console made specifically for the 92-00 Suburbans and Tahoes. 
It was a stroke of luck that I found one through LKQ Auto Dismantlers.
Here's the pics of my latest progress.


Front headliner stripped bare of all vents, metal frames, and headliner cloth


Measuring out the first hole for the 3rd row speakers


Cutting the hole for the first midrange


Both the midrange and tweeter holes cut


Both midrange and tweeter installed


Close up of both speakers installed


Measuring out the other side for the 3rd row speakers


Other side 3rd row midrange and tweeter installed


All four 3rd row midrange and tweeters cut and installed
(My first audio components are now in place!)



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Now, onto the cutting and installation of the 2nd row speakers.
The 2nd row speaker locations were a tight fit so I had to offset the tweeter just enough to make sure it stayed flush with the headliner.
I should note that the backs of all these speakers protrude into the headliner's HVAC chambers which gives them pseudo ported enclosures.
Also, the angle at which all four sets are mounted is the same as the HVAC vents pointing them just off-axis and beaming above the seat occupant's heads.
The A-pillar set will be getting much more attention to positioning since they will be the primary set for SQ and car audio competitions.

2nd row speaker locations before cutting


First midrange hole cut


Both midrange and tweeter holes cut


Both 2nd row midrange and tweeter installed


All four 2nd row speaker holes cut


Another angle


The other midrange and tweeter installed


All four 2nd row speakers installed


Another angle


Finally, the completed results!



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Lastly, I meticulously aligned my Audiovox overhead console so I could cut the proper mounting holes in the headliner.
As you can see, it's quite a bit longer than the original GM console and includes the oval area in it's center for a 7" Audiovox flip-down video monitor.
That monitor will be linked to my PPI 771 double din head unit for road trip movies and can easily be seen by all of the 2nd and 3rd row occupants.
Here's a few pics of the console in place.

Front headliner before positioning the overhead console


My lucky find overhead console


Another angle showing it's length


Windshield view of the console



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I just thought I would also mention the, "measure twice, cut once" rule was liberally applied during all this.
I just couldn't risk these out of production headliners to any screw ups on my part. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

GREAT progress buddy! Man....first row, second, third....aint a bad listening seat in the house (subby) HUH? Well done! Very excited for you...and for completion. Its going to be a sonic beast!!!!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



rexroadj said:


> GREAT progress buddy! Man....first row, second, third....aint a bad listening seat in the house (subby) HUH? Well done! Very excited for you...and for completion. Its going to be a sonic beast!!!!


Thanks Justin.
BTW, the headliner material is going to be black like the carpet.
Should help blend with the speakers; except for the copper accents of course. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Judging by all the PPI gear (old and new) and a few other things I'm gonna guess this is a all PPI build. Can't wait to see the fished product. Subbed


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Thanks Justin.
> BTW, the headliner material is going to be black like the carpet.
> Should help blend with the speakers; except for the copper accents of course.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


That will look awesome!


----------



## Fricasseekid

You live in a climate where it rarely climbs above 80 and 20% humidity on a bad day and you work indoors! I hate you! 
You should come spend a day in my sweat shop. 

The speakers look great in those locations though! Kudos!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



Hi-FiDelity said:


> Judging by all the PPI gear (old and new) and a few other things I'm gonna guess this is a all PPI build. Can't wait to see the fished product. Subbed


Yes, an all PPI build.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



Fricasseekid said:


> You live in a climate where it rarely climbs above 80 and 20% humidity on a bad day and you work indoors! I hate you!
> You should come spend a day in my sweat shop.
> 
> The speakers look great in those locations though! Kudos!


Lol!
I needed a long flat elevated surface and much to my wife's chagrin, the dining room table was the perfect choice. 
Do you have any of that bacon wrapped bbqd chicken left?
That and some really good beer would make all the sweat worth it. :thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Bluenote

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

No chicken, but plenty of turtle and bbq sauce left lol


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Lol!
> That and some really good beer would make all the sweat worth it. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I know where to get the beer  Boat/plane trip????


----------



## Fricasseekid

No but I got some good bourbon! 

Knob Creek single barrel, 120 proof.


----------



## Big_Valven

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I like the seat belt cleanup and carpet work. Simple little things that make your drive so much nicer.


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



Fricasseekid said:


> No but I got some good bourbon!
> 
> Knob Creek single barrel, 120 proof.


Hmmm, that makes two of us then  Good choice! I actually have a collection of bourbons.....BIG fan! LOL


The "beer" line was an inside joke with Bret....hopefully he got where I was going with that......

Bret, I'm still FIGHTING the good fight buddy! I wont go quietly


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



rexroadj said:


> Hmmm, that makes two of us then  Good choice! I actually have a collection of bourbons.....BIG fan! LOL
> 
> 
> The "beer" line was an inside joke with Bret....hopefully he got where I was going with that......
> 
> Bret, I'm still FIGHTING the good fight buddy! I wont go quietly


Good and yes, I caught that. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I'm actually somewhat excited about today's FedEx delivery.
I ordered a full set of WeatherTech Digifit floormats for the Suburban and they arrived today.
They are molded specifically to each vehicle so I was concerned if they would still be the tight fit claimed by the company after all my sound deadening and custom carpeting but they really do fit perfectly against all the floor's contours.
Now my new black carpet with survive the ravages of Winter's mud, snow, and rain up here in the mountains. epper:












Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Fricasseekid

Those are nice! Look like they would do well catching fish scales and crawfish tails!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



Fricasseekid said:


> Those are nice! Look like they would do well catching fish scales and crawfish tails!


LOL!
I wonder if they make them for airboats?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Fricasseekid

Air boats don't have carpet Bret.


----------



## BigRed

Brett when can we hear this beast?


----------



## Fricasseekid

BigRed said:


> Brett when can we hear this beast?


About the same time Obamacare takes full effect.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



Fricasseekid said:


> About the same time Obamacare takes full effect.


I'm afraid Fric might be right.
This has been a massive undertaking and I am pushing the limits of my skills, tools, and equipment.

I am hoping for an August/September MECA unveil. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Fricasseekid

It's gonna be great!


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

He's waiting till it can officially be classified as an antique first.......pushing the "classic" status though!  Hahahahaha......builds are a *****!


----------



## astrochex

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

^^ His suburban is as large as two normal vehicles.


----------



## Schizm

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> LOL!
> I wonder if they make them for airboats?
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I called a company that makes laser measured floor liners like yours and they don't do big rigs. It would be so wonderful to have perfect fitting liners you can pull out and wash off as plenty of places like meat plants have dirt/mud lots we are forced to trudge through.


----------



## papasin

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



astrochex said:


> ^^ His suburban is as large as two normal vehicles.


Or 5 Smarts


----------



## HondAudio

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I'm actually somewhat excited about today's FedEx delivery.
> I ordered a full set of WeatherTech Digifit floormats for the Suburban and they arrived today.
> They are molded specifically to each vehicle so I was concerned if they would still be the tight fit claimed by the company after all my sound deadening and custom carpeting but they really do fit perfectly against all the floor's contours.
> Now my new black carpet with survive the ravages of Winter's mud, snow, and rain up here in the mountains. epper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Do those WeatherTech mats have any sound-blocking properties? Are they made of MLV?


----------



## Fricasseekid

astrochex said:


> ^^ His suburban is as large as two normal vehicles.


And his install has more work and equipment than three!


----------



## trumpet

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I'm actually somewhat excited about today's FedEx delivery.
> I ordered a full set of WeatherTech Digifit floormats for the Suburban and they arrived today.
> They are molded specifically to each vehicle so I was concerned if they would still be the tight fit claimed by the company after all my sound deadening and custom carpeting but they really do fit perfectly against all the floor's contours.
> Now my new black carpet with survive the ravages of Winter's mud, snow, and rain up here in the mountains. epper:


Those floor mats are the best fitting aftermarket mats I've seen. I get almost exclusively pickup trucks in my shop so I've seen a variety of brands.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

The last set of PC3.65Cs arrived today!
I now have all the speakers I need present to complete this project. 

Sonic Electronix is absolutely amazing.
I ordered these at 10:30 PST yesterday, and they arrived at my door at 12:00 pm PST today and that's using their free shipping offer. 
Unbelievable!!!!




Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## JayinMI

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



papasin said:


> Or 5 Smarts


3 Civics?

Jay


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Finally, a complete speaker family portrait.
Here are all the speakers that are going into my build in basically the layout as they will be mounted inside the Suburban.
I'm really digging the copper accents and am looking forward to running with the copper trim theme in the interior work coming up.
It's all finally coming together. 








All three rows of the PC3.65C 3ways (one set for each seat row)


Close up of the 3way components





Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Both A8.SQ 8" subwoofers going into a custom front row center console




All three A12.SQ 12" subwoofers going in behind the third row seat




Close up of one of the 12"subs




Both PC.692 coaxial speakers going in my rear barn doors





Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Before anyone asks, the 2nd and 3rd row 3way sets can be switched on an off when needed as are the rear barn door coaxials which are only for the park, drive-in, camping, etc....
Also, I just placed my order for all my rca interconnects today which should arrive by Friday.
Like I said above, it's all finally coming together. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Fricasseekid

Will the barn door speakers be put on display as well? 

It really disappointing that they don't follow the same them as the rest of those beautiful speakers! Have you thought about giving them a matching finish or will you just hide them?


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



Fricasseekid said:


> Will the barn door speakers be put on display as well?
> 
> It really disappointing that they don't follow the same them as the rest of those beautiful speakers! Have you thought about giving them a matching finish or will you just hide them?


I don't know what I'm going to do with them cosmetically.
I had the choice of installing a 4th set of the PC3.65Cs in the barn doors but that was just too expensive for a feature that may get used two to three times a year and these were recommended to me by Grizz while he was at PPI.
You can't see them unless the barn doors are open.
Maybe I'll copper paint the aluminum tweeter rim and that will be enough to blend the set?
Just thinking out loud.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Fricasseekid

That's what I was thinking. If you put a copper color on that tweeter and paint those cones black they would look right at home with the rest of the speakers! 

What was it you told me about coming so far and skimping on the details?


----------



## strong*I*bumpin

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

The specs on the subs look interesting.At $69 from Sonic I might just pick one up.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



Fricasseekid said:


> That's what I was thinking. If you put a copper color on that tweeter and paint those cones black they would look right at home with the rest of the speakers!
> 
> What was it you told me about coming so far and skimping on the details?


Meh.....




Yes, yes it was. :blush:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Bluenote

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Beautiful drivers Brett! You still contemplating a center channel as well? 
You've got the platform for a Mobile Home Theatre!


----------



## ryanr7386

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Before anyone asks, the 2nd and 3rd row 3way sets can be switched on an off when needed as are the rear barn door coaxials which are only for the park, drive-in, camping, etc....
> Also, I just placed my order for all my rca interconnects today which should arrive by Friday.
> Like I said above, it's all finally coming together.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


What brand of RCA's did you decide to go with if you don't mind me asking!

Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## quietfly

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

even though i'm a few years late to the party, i just finished the first few pages of this thread and the amp repair thread and i totally admire your dedication...


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



Bluenote said:


> Beautiful drivers Brett! You still contemplating a center channel as well?
> You've got the platform for a Mobile Home Theatre!


Thomas,
Since I am going to use the new PPI DEQ-8 dsp, I won't be installing a center channel.
But that could change for next year's season depending on how it stages using standard 2 channel.
You're right though.
I'm one center channel away from a true 7.1 surround sound system. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



ryanr7386 said:


> What brand of RCA's did you decide to go with if you don't mind me asking!
> 
> Can't wait to see it finished!


Anthony's new dope line in the DIYMA store.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



quietfly said:


> even though i'm a few years late to the party, i just finished the first few pages of this thread and the amp repair thread and i totally admire your dedication...


Thank you!
I appreciate that more than you know.
BTW, welcome to my nightmare! 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Bluenote

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Thomas,
> Since I am going to use the new PPI DEQ-8 dsp, I won't be installing a center channel.
> But that could change for next year's season depending on how it stages using standard 2 channel.
> You're right though.
> I'm one center channel away from a true 7.1 surround sound system.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Good deal, it should sound awesome with all the room for soundwaves to travel. Cant wait to hear it on umm...Jun 24th...(?) lol j/k!


----------



## astrochex

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Thank you!
> I appreciate that more than you know.
> BTW, welcome to my nightmare!
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I bet you're gonna like it....


----------



## SilkySlim

Hang in there this is awesome and has totally inspired me. I can't wait to see it and hear it someday in person. I loved those art amps and to see them reborn is very cool. Gray install and planning. It's really coming together. Thanks for sharing your journey.

I feel like i'm at a stage where I keep spending my speaker money on rare OS amp finds and mods.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Thanks guys. 
I really appreciate the support.

I was very happy to find in my mailbox today my rca interconnects from Anthony. :rockon:
They're his DIYMA Dope line of rca interconnects.
They come in 3', 10', and 17' lengths in black or the blue that you see here.
They're in stock and at a very good price!




3' length


10' length


17' length


3' rca interconnect


Close up of the factory covering


Molded ends and the visible shielding under the sleeves


Close up of the connectors





Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## bkjay

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

looking good bro! need to know how the 3ways sound.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I've been waiting for these for awhile.
There was a run on them when Anthony first came out with his DIYMA power and speaker cabling quickly wiping out his stock but they're back on the shelves now. 
Now I can fabricate up my long 12volt cable runs to the back of the Suburban.








Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



bkjay said:


> looking good bro! need to know how the 3ways sound.


They'll be the first speakers to be powered up.
I just have to finish the two headliners, run the wiring, and try them out using my PPI Ax606.2 amp.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## quietfly

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

those interconnects look sweet and so to the ring terminators


----------



## Ampman

Bret how far along are you now, got any sound yet ?


----------



## JCJetta

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I just picked up a set of PC3.65Cs for my doors, per your recommendation. Hopefully I'll get to install them before summer is over. I'll probably keep my RS180s as the midbass, however.

How deep is the midrange? What size cutout would it require? I'm wondering if I can pick up a holesaw that will match it perfectly.

Looking forward to seeing this all come together!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



Ampman said:


> Bret how far along are you now, got any sound yet ?


I don't.....sorry.
I haven't done anything in weeks.
Last week was my kids competing in 4H at fair and this week was at a beach house in Capitola near Santa Cruz.
And I finally got the chance to take my kids to the famous Monterey Bay Aquarium.

Here's a few pics.










Monterey Aquarium






This is actually a sea horse



I should be back on it at least by this weekend.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



JCJetta said:


> I just picked up a set of PC3.65Cs for my doors, per your recommendation. Hopefully I'll get to install them before summer is over. I'll probably keep my RS180s as the midbass, however.
> 
> How deep is the midrange? What size cutout would it require? I'm wondering if I can pick up a holesaw that will match it perfectly.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing this all come together!


There's a template for the midbass in the box.
Not sure of the depth but once I do, I will post it.

Damn I wish I had more to pass on to all of you at this time.
Life got in the way a lot the last few weeks.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## abusiveDAD

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

the MAJESTIC seadragon


----------



## Bluenote

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Brett did you see that Sun fish? Its almost as big as the Suburban! Lol


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



Bluenote said:


> Brett did you see that Sun fish? Its almost as big as the Suburban! Lol


I saw a yellowfin tuna the size of a vw but not a sunfish.




Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## astrochex

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

There's something fishy about this build...


----------



## Ampman

Hope you all had a blast ?The cool thing about your build I like the most is your taking your time to ensure everything is near to perfect as it can get. And one thing about it when your done with it, it'll be one nice neat clean install. Watching how your doing everything is giving me some good ideas on how I'd like to do something of my own. Hope one day ill get to hear it in person it's gonna be great. Y'all have a good one


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I pissed the wife off by skipping her mother's birthday party today but I got some critical work done that I couldn't get to last week.
The last month has been spent wire brushing the foam backing off of both headliner boards which is by far the biggest time consuming job yet and one that I will pay an upholstery shop to do in the future.
I finished the last of it this morning and can now move on to repairing the headliner boards and filling in the two speaker holes in the rear headliner board.
Here's the steps of what was accomplished today.


Rear headliner board scraped clean and free of all headliner foam


Headliner board separating.


I used Permatex headliner adhesive to glue the layers back together.


I then repaired some of the corners that were coming apart. Spring clamps worked really well in holding the layers together while the adhesive dried.


Close up of an occasional tear in the board.


I repaired it with the same adhesive.



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Time to address the rear speaker holes.
This one's tricky because when the headliner material is laid down, the speaker holes must not show through, so I needed to fill them in.
I chose an equivalent thickness of cardboard and fiberglassed both templates in place.
Here's the steps on that process.


First step was to make a template so I taped a sheet of white paper to the backside of the speaker hole.


Then I traced an outline.


Now I have the exact dimensions of what I need to make my cardboard template.




I traced out two templates making sure the cardboard grain went left to right so I could hand flex in a curve in both of them to match the contour of the headliner board.




Then I taped both templates in place from the front side making sure the ridgeline of the cardboard matched the ridgeline of the headliner board.






This is the tape that I used for this project and will be using throughout the rest of my build.



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Now for the fiberglassing.
I chose to go with fiberglass cloth instead of chopped mat because it has some flex to it like the headliner does and it's much cleaner to work with.
Here's the steps for this process.

I cut two sheets to size based on how much overlap I wanted for added strength.


Both templates from the backside of the headliner and ready for fiberglassing.


Both templates fiberglassed.






Now I will let it cure overnight, pull the tape off the other side, take some pics, begin the process of fiberglassing in the recessed area of the headliner board. and then filling them both flush with body filler.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## BigRed

Nice work man!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



BigRed said:


> Nice work man!


Thanks Jim. 
Richard texted me that he has my Kinetics batteries I bought from you.
I can't wait to get them in there.
All I need now for the electrical system is four distribution blocks and a high amperage alternator. epper:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I just finished fiberglassing the other side of the rear headliner.
The damn resin flashed off pretty quick in the 95 degree heat today but I got it to lay down well enough.
I will celebrate Independence Day tomorrow by body filling and sanding both patches. 

Here's a few pics.












Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Thanks Jim.
> Richard texted me that he has my Kinetics batteries I bought from you.
> I can't wait to get them in there.
> All I need now for the electrical system is four distribution blocks and a high amperage alternator. epper:
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Just passed Kettleman City northbound on I-5. Don't worry, wife is driving as I type this, but man, those things are heavy! I should start charging shipping and freight with all the "packages" you guys send back and forth between NorCal and SoCal!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



papasin said:


> Just passed Kettleman City northbound on I-5. Don't worry, wife is driving as I type this, but man, those things are heavy! I should start charging shipping and freight with all the "packages" you guys send back and forth between NorCal and SoCal!


Or the SoCal boys can move up here.
We all know they want to......oh so badly. 

BTW, please say hi to Linda for me and thanks again for the UPS (United Papasin Service) shipping. 



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Or the SoCal boys can move up here.
> We all know they want to......oh so badly.
> 
> BTW, please say hi to Linda for me and thanks again for the UPS (United Papasin Service) shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Your "shipment" is the third package and let's just say that it's not strictly south to north shipments lol.

Oh, and as for moving, JT's recent meet showed that SoCal has some pretty strong SQ .

EDIT: Linda just reminded me it's the fourth!


----------



## vwdave

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I just finished fiberglassing the other side of the rear headliner.
> The damn resin flashed off pretty quick in the 95 degree heat today but I got it to lay down well enough.
> I will celebrate Independence Day tomorrow by body filling and sanding both patches.
> 
> Here's a few pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


looking good. I really like how your build is going. As im sure you can tell, I am a bit of a PPI fan.

Are you 'glassing over cardboard? never done that, did you add some chop mat over it? If I lived closer I would offer to lend a hand as I really want to see this thing when its all done.

Oh, and BTW I missed JTs meet. where are they posted? I dont see a regional section on this forum...


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



vwdave said:


> looking good. I really like how your build is going. As im sure you can tell, I am a bit of a PPI fan.
> 
> Are you 'glassing over cardboard? never done that, did you add some chop mat over it? If I lived closer I would offer to lend a hand as I really want to see this thing when its all done.
> 
> Oh, and BTW I missed JTs meet. where are they posted? I dont see a regional section on this forum...


Thanks Dave.
It's just woven fiberglass cloth and only one sheet thick on each side of the cardboard.
The best part is no itching. 
It's just right in strength and thickness to fill the two speaker holes and the recessed ridge around them.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## vwdave

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

ah yes, woven cloth should be just fine, its not a speaker enclosure...i always forget since i usually use fiberglass to build enclosures. Yes no itching is nice.


----------



## ryanr7386

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



vwdave said:


> ah yes, woven cloth should be just fine, its not a speaker enclosure...i always forget since i usually use fiberglass to build enclosures. Yes no itching is nice.


Your comments about itching got me LOL! Just a helpful hint. When working with any type of insulation, fiberglass etc it helps to rub baby powder on yourself. Closes up your pores and helps you keep from itching. 

Looking good Bret, can't wait to see the wiring phase of your install start.

Rick


----------



## astrochex

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



vwdave said:


> Oh, and BTW I missed JTs meet. where are they posted? I dont see a regional section on this forum...


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...iyma/149833-so-california-june-15-2013-a.html


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I have a surprise for all of you. I received my package of Techflex samples from Barry at Furryletters today. 

http://stores.ebay.com/FURRYLETTERS?_trksid=p2047675.l2563

I personally have never used Techflex and really didn't know much about what sizes, styles, and colors I would need for my build.
After talking with Barry for 45 minutes last week, we decided the best solution was for him to send me a bunch of samples of it that I could get my eyes and hands on and share with the members of DIYMA.



I had no idea there were so many different choices and was very glad to get to see all of them first hand and try different sizes on my different gauge speaker wiring and power cabling that I will be using in my thread.
Now I know what I need in sizes, lengths, and style, but I haven't decided on colors yet. 

Please see the following thread I posted for full details on all the Techflex samples received today.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-techflex-101-comprehensive-look-product.html

And for those of you that come to the NorCal GTGs, I will be bringing the samples to the events.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Ampman

Cool looking stuff.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I just finished filling in and smoothing the depressions left after fiberglassing in the two rear headliner holes.
For the record, I suck at bondo work but with age I have become more patient and after three coats of plastic filler, it came out just fine.
I have no reason to go back over it with spot puddy because any pinholes will not be a problem since it's all getting covered with headliner material.

I bought this 5" orbital sander on ebay and it made quick work of the sanding/smoothing process.
If you don't have one get one.
It was $28.00 with free shipping......pocket change.






Here's the link:

5" Air Palm Grip Orbital Sander Polisher Random Air Sander Pneumatic Hand Tool | eBay


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Here's the filling/sanding process:

Fiberglass resin all nice, hard, and ready for sanding.


Sanded all the high points down.


1st coat of plastic filler.




After three steps of filling and sanding, this is the final result.






After brushing and blowing it all clean, a good coat of primer and she's ready to finally be covered in headliner material.



So both rear speaker holes are finally filled in.
It's been amazing just how much time and materials it took to get these headliners prepped, manipulated, and presentable to where they will now look like they came from the factory with four mids, four tweets, and an elongated roof mounted console.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## silver6

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Here's the filling/sanding process:
> 
> Fiberglass resin all nice, hard, and ready for sanding.
> 
> 
> Sanded all the high points down.
> 
> 
> 1st coat of plastic filler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After three steps of filling and sanding, this is the final result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After brushing and blowing it all clean, a good coat of primer and she's ready to finally be covered in headliner material.
> 
> 
> 
> So both rear speaker holes are finally filled in.
> It's been amazing just how much time and materials it took to get these headliners prepped, manipulated, and presentable to where they will now look like they came from the factory with four mids, four tweets, and an elongated roof mounted console.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


All in the name of the game man. This thing is going to be BADASS when it's done!


----------



## kbuggins

I think a lot of people who see these things and are really in the game so to speak, don't appreciate how much work it takes to make things disappear, or just look like they were never there! Smooth bumpers, smooth handles, the kind of thing only enthusiasts often notice or appreciate! great work man!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



kbuggins said:


> I think a lot of people who see these things and are really in the game so to speak, don't appreciate how much work it takes to make things disappear, or just look like they were never there! Smooth bumpers, smooth handles, the kind of thing only enthusiasts often notice or appreciate! great work man!


Thanks!
That is so true.
Here's a few pics of what the rear headliner looked like before this project started.







Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Ampman

Not bad Mr Bret, you'll have a tough install when it's all said and done.


----------



## Fricasseekid

Not so bad with fiberglass yourself there Bret.


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



Fricasseekid said:


> Not so bad with fiberglass yourself there Bret.


Just imagine how much more would be done if he wasnt spending so much time on your case about updating your build 

J/K Bret


----------



## vwdave

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Nice to see your attention to detail Bret. Lots of people would have just left the grills there with no speakers. You did a great job at deleting them.

It just sucks tht most people will have no clue how much work you put into that. It's like cleaning, you spend hours cleaning and you know you did well when nobody says anything.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Both headliners are now recovered.
I used Keyston Bros black 3/16" thick foam headliner material.
The actual color name KB uses is ebony.
I went with the 3/16" foam instead of 1/8" because it covers imperfections better and is way more forgiving.
I also stretched the material over the edges to reduce the possibility of it pulling up later.

Subcategory Listing Page « Keyston Bros.

I am very happy with the way both of them came out.
The material followed every contour with great detail and covered my two hole patches perfectly.
It's as if they were never there.
Here's some pics.



Front headliner


Another angle
http://i1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee451/PPI-
ARTCOLLECTOR/011_zps6b2a7a6c.jpg

Edges covered




Domelight location


Rear lip trim accent


Driver Sunvisor location


Passenger sunvisor location



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Rear headliner


Close up of the material hugging the contours


Speaker hole patch locations




Front headliner with the overhead console in place for reference





Now I have to re-install all the metal trim bezels, ac vents, speakers, wiring, foam backing, vinyl dye the console, and other details before I can install them.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Bluenote

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Good work Brett! I wont attend another comp until this is completed, thats just how significant this build is for me


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



Bluenote said:


> Good work Brett! I wont attend another comp until this is completed, thats just how significant this build is for me


Geez Thomas.....no pressure there. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Bluenote

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Brett, I just want to see and hear something different. This build is on the caliber of the Magic Bus imo...Now, I've never heard the Bus but your effort and attention to detail should deliver some exceptional results.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



Bluenote said:


> Brett, I just want to see and hear something different. This build is on the caliber of the Magic Bus imo...Now, I've never heard the Bus but your effort and attention to detail should deliver some exceptional results.


OMG thanks but I don't deserve the credit.
John is a f'ing wizard at this stuff and I'm just a first year Harry Potter. 
It will definitely be different and should be entertaining.
It's my hope that when I do bring it out, it will compete well and still be able to pile in eight of us and rock out on our way to bbq.


Hmmmm..............The Magic Sub?



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Bluenote

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Nothing wrong with being a beginner. Jon W. is a mastermind for sure but your project is no 
small feat.


----------



## vwdave

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Yea I was wondering if there were any updates.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Yes, but you will have to wait until I work out my connection problems with my ISP.

Sorry. :worried:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SilkySlim

Are you ever bringing this car out east?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



SilkySlim said:


> Are you ever bringing this car out east?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


At this rate I will be lucky if I get it out West.
Did you know college books costs $150 to $250 each depending on the subject?



WTF?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Justin Zazzi

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

There is a revolution underway for college textbooks.
Think ... Napster


----------



## vwdave

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> At this rate I will be lucky if I get it out West.
> Did you know college books costs $150 to $250 each depending on the subject?
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Only? I paid a good $500-600 each. College is not cheap.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

So I bought these beautiful blue monsters from Big Red last month.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/149923-fs-kinetic-hc2400-batteries.html

They are the Kinetik HC-2400 batteries (power cells) that I planned to install underhood since the Suburban is set up to have two batteries for the 6.2L Diesel engine one ton model.



Until I took delivery of them, I had zero idea just how big these are.
Suffice it to say without some serious modification and fabrication work, they just won't fit.
It's a damn shame to because they're perfect for my needs and are just one year old.
Anyway, I can't use them so they will be going up on DIYMA and Craigslist very soon.




Lesson learned.



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Regardless of the battery size issue, I found and ordered the parts from Chevrolet that will allow me to convert to a two battery underhood system.
Here's some pics of the process:

The factory battery position at the passenger front of the engine compartment.


Factory storage box located in the driver front of the engine compartment right where the 2nd battery tray needs to go.


Storage box removed.


Washer bottle removed as well in order to see the actual space in this area in an attempt to confirm if modifications are even possible to make enough room to fit the Kinetics.


Washer bottle re-installed since there's just not enough space to accommodate one.


The factory GM battery tray specifically made for the 2nd battery location was amazingly still available.
Here it is installed and ready for a proper sized battery.



Scratch another minor project off the list. 



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Coppertone

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Dang, those things are BEASTS good luck on the selling of them. Which batteries will you be using now in their place?


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



Coppertone said:


> Dang, those things are BEASTS good luck on the selling of them. Which batteries will you be using now in their place?


This:
http://www.summitracing.com/parts/u...year/1997/make/chevrolet/model/k1500-suburban

Fits, good price, suits my needs, and I already have the redtop for general usage.
I might upgrade later on down the road depending on if I run into any problems.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Coppertone

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I see your point and wish you the best as your getting closer to finishing this build.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



Coppertone said:


> I see your point and wish you the best as your getting closer to finishing this build.


Thanks. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SilkySlim

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> At this rate I will be lucky if I get it out West.
> Did you know college books costs $150 to $250 each depending on the subject?
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


LOL Books the biggest hidden cost of college. It's funny half the time you can find free beer but books never.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## astrochex

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Great to see you are making progress Bret.

Its also great that you have a factory location for the second battery.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



astrochex said:


> Great to see you are making progress Bret.
> 
> Its also great that you have a factory location for the second battery.


I've been working on getting the headliners completed and am just about to install them once I solve the roof panel insulation problem.
Once you see the pics on that project you'll know why it's taking a long time to complete.
As for plan B on the roof panel insulation, since the jute material was a bust, I have decided to go back to my original plan of using Luxury Liner Pro that I have cut into insert panels just like I did with the jute.
I didn't use LLP the first time because it's so damn heavy (1.6lbs per square foot), but my upholstery guy swears he has a contact cement that will permanently glue it to the roofline and guarantees it will hold.
So I am going to let him install them which will be soon and I'll take pics of the process.
Once both headliners are installed I will post in it's entirety.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Meanwhile, I have been also working on installing the rear barn door 6X9 speakers due to the 3 day Labor Day weekend.
As I have stated before, these are on/off switchable and will only be used when I'm at the park, drive-in, camping, or downtime at MECA events. 
Here's some pics of the prep of the barn doors and installation.

Rear barn doors stripped down.


Wiring that was in the way of the speaker magnet.


All wiring rerouted and taped out of place (note-new holes were drilled in the panel to accommodate and use the stock wire clip pins)


3M Acoustical Thinsulate panel that will go behind the speaker cut from my reclaimed Thinsulate that was attached to the factory GM carpet where the exhaust system ran in order to reduce low frequency exhaust drone noise. 
Think of it as free Focal Black Hole. 


Thinsulate panel installed using spray adhesive and 3M Weatherstrip Adhesive (black gorilla snot as we in the trade call it).




Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

As you can see in the pics below, there are three large semi-rectangular openings in each barn door that I wanted to close up; six panels in all.
Normally I would fabricate up some plates and screw them in but I came across a rear barn door schematic in a LMC catalog and saw a reference to some factory panels.
I contacted my buddy at a local Chevrolet dealer and he confirmed they do exist........SCORE!.....sort of.
Even though they are obsolete and no longer supplied by GM, there is a supplier that had the four smaller panels but not the two large panels.
So I bought four of the eight remaining in the entire nation  and installed them.
As for the other two larger panels, I will cut up some sheet metal this afternoon and complete the speaker installation.
The lesson I learned here is even though you may think something that would make a project easier does not exist, it's worth checking into. 

Three large openings in both rear barn doors.


LMC catalog schematic.


Close up of the panels (#16).


All four panels.


Close up of panel.


Lower panel opening.


Side panel opening.


Using 3M Weatherstrip Adhesive to seal them up tight on the door panel.




Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Lower panel installed.


Side panel installed.


Passenger side door with both panels installed.


Driver side door with both panels installed.




Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Now onto the 3rd and larger opening in the rear barn doors.
This is where the speaker will be mounted.
When I test fitted it, the clearance behind the magnet is paper thin but I believe it will be a perfect fit when the panel is finally installed. 
Here's the pics of the process.

Large panel opening.


Making a template of the opening using craft paper.


Making an imprint of the opening.




An exact match of the passenger door opening.


Flip it over and you have the exact match of the driver door opening.


PPI's Template sheet included with the speakers.


I like to make copies so that I don't have to cut up the original.
You never know when you might need it again in the future.




Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

PPI template cut out, overlaid, and centered on the opening template.


Speaker opening cut out.


A perfect fit around the speaker.



I will post the cutting and fitting of the panel plate and the installation of the speaker later tonight. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



jtaudioacc said:


> you won't have any surprises if you use that.


This might be the stuff my upholstery guy has in mind. 
Thanks JT.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## BlackHHR

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> This might be the stuff my upholstery guy has in mind.
> Thanks JT.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


That is the good stuff kicking wing ... 
Joe Dirt


----------



## vwdave

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

It looks great Bret. Those pre made panels are awesome.

Is there a way you can connect a switch to one of the doors that when activated shuts off those speakers/ turns them on when opened? That might help in eliminating the need for a user activated switch.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



vwdave said:


> It looks great Bret. Those pre made panels are awesome.
> 
> Is there a way you can connect a switch to one of the doors that when activated shuts off those speakers/ turns them on when opened? That might help in eliminating the need for a user activated switch.


So a door switch that creates an open circuit when the doors are closed and a completed circuit when the doors are open.......hmmm.
It would have to be part of the power turn on circuit for the amp that powers those speakers because I don't want the amp running all the time.
I was going to switch the amp on and off from the center console but I really like where your idea's going.
Now how do I eliminate the power up pop noise when the amp comes on in that manner............let me think about this more.




Vwdave's idea is a perfect example of why I luv you guys.
It's brilliant and creative. 



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

As promised, here's some pics of the large panel plate fabrication.
I used standard 16 gauge thick steel sheet metal scrap plate that I had lying around.
Ignore the rust; that will all get cleaned up when I am done with fabrication. 


Steel sheet metal with the template.


Both templates outlined.


Both plates cut out with a jig saw.
I later smoothed all the rough cut edges with a shaper wheel.


Passenger side plate in position and ready for mounting.


Plate mounted using self tapping sheet metal screw which made quick work of the install.


Passenger door plating completed.


Driver door plating completed except for a few missing screws.





I ran out of self tapping screws and metal jigsaw blades so I will have to finish cutting out the oval centers and install the speakers in a day or so.



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Ampman

Looks to be moving rite along


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I promised myself that I would not be taking in anymore PPI Art orphans and I certainly don't have the money for it with everything going on but I couldn't pass up the deal on this gorgeously clean A600.2.















Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

This means that soon I will be listing at least five of my thoroughly reconditioned and upgraded amps (performed by The Stig) for sale.
For those of you that read my thread on that, you already know that means they're improved over the original. 

A100.2 (3)
A300.2 (1)
A600.2 (1)

Pm me if you're interested in any of the above.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I found some extra time today to finish the barn door speaker install.
Here's some pics of the process:


I drilled the pilot hole on the cut line to start the jigsaw while the plate was still mounted to the door just because it was easier that way.


Close up of pilot hole.


Cutting out the oval opening.


Both plates completely cut.


Test fitting the speaker.


Here's the self tapping screws I used.
The longer one is for mounting the speaker.


Passenger side plate remounted.


Speaker installed.


Passenger side barn door completed.


Driver side barn door completed.



Bret
PPI-ART COLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Both barn doors fully opened.
That's Odo the dog below wondering wtf I am doing.


Damn.....looks like it's build out time.



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## schmiddr2

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Now if you just had one more pair of speakers 

Keep goin man.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



schmiddr2 said:


> Now if you just had one more pair of speakers
> 
> Keep goin man.


Because 25 just isn't enough. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SilkySlim

Sorry joining in late today. It sucks I missed an exciting day! I really wish they would fix the windows phone Tapatalk access here. 

Sounds like a good solution to me. On tests results I've seen the standard arts always well out performed there 4ohm stereo marks but many times didn't quite live upto or match their 2ohm (or 4ohm mono) doubling. Anyway sounds like you'll just be right in the wheelhouse of the 1200.2. Almost a perfect situation for the system. Plenty of power supply headroom for peaks! Great decision. When work takes me west I would love to see/hear this in person. Great job.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



SilkySlim said:


> Sorry joining in late today. It sucks I missed an exciting day! I really wish they would fix the windows phone Tapatalk access here.
> 
> Sounds like a good solution to me. On tests results I've seen the standard arts always well out performed there 4ohm stereo marks but many times didn't quite live upto or match their 2ohm (or 4ohm mono) doubling. Anyway sounds like you'll just be right in the wheelhouse of the 1200.2. Almost a perfect situation for the system. Plenty of power supply headroom for peaks! Great decision. When work takes me west I would love to see/hear this in person. Great job.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy.
I can arrange that when the time comes. 
I'm off to the airport to pick up the 4Runner I bought her for college so don't look for any progress this weekend.....sorry.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Two questions for you all.
1-What's the best way to seal mdf from the elements?
I plan on applying fiberglass resin to my rings inside and out unless someone has a better solution.
2-I need the name of the company that makes the very stretchy 4 direction vinyl that all of you use to wrap your A-pillars and pods with.
Anyone?

Lastly, on a more personal note, I know many of you get frustrated with the weeks between actual progress, but I want you to know that it helps me work through problems that arise as I proceed.
For example, at 2am last night, I woke up with a solution to the rear barn door build-out design that I finally liked.
I can't explain how that happens, but sometimes it just takes a few days away from the build and getting my mind quiet long enough to let the solutions manifest. :shrug:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I had time today to chase down and correct two rattles present in the passenger rear barn door.
One was from the actuator rod and the other from the actuator body.
I wrapped the rod in cloth (Tesa) tape and made sure it bushed up the rod snug to the actuator bushing it rides in and I repositioned the foam pad that is supposed to put pressure on the actuator body back between it and the door panel. 
I must've moved it out of the way when I installed the Alpha Damp a year ago.
Now the door is as quiet as if it was new again.


Before


Cloth tape


Foam back in place and the rod wrapped with the cloth tape


Close up




Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## schmiddr2

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

1. Best way IMO would be epoxy resin. It's tough as nails.

2. Search Amazon for 4-way stretch. It was on there last time I looked.


----------



## sinister-kustoms

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

x2 on epoxy resin. Polyester resin is still porus (sp?) once cured. Epoxy will seal it up tight as a nun's proverbial. Add a coat of bedliner for added peace of mind if you want.

ps. Tesa tape is the bomb!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

thanks guys. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SilkySlim

sinister-kustoms said:


> x2 on epoxy resin. Polyester resin is still porus (sp?) once cured. Epoxy will seal it up tight as a nun's proverbial. Add a coat of bedliner for added peace of mind if you want.
> 
> ps. Tesa tape is the bomb!


This is the way I do it. I recommend using threaded inserts and making sure the epoxy seals the inside of each hole before installing the inserts. I usually put a dab of epoxy on each insert on installation because we live in a humid environment and the mounting holes are typically the point of entry for moisture swelling. Your in a slightly less humid area though. I have seen decent success with dumb dumb butyl each hole if not using inserts.

Edit
Haven't had much problem using the poly. Unless you mix it way to hot and get many micro fractures. Although for sealing I prefer epoxy. Usually add the bed-liner though. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin Zazzi

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Such a tease. When will we ever get a chance to listen to this beast?

There is a particular song from Lambchop that comes to mind.

_This is the build that never ends, 
yes it goes on and on my friends..._


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



Jazzi said:


> Such a tease. When will we ever get a chance to listen to this beast?
> 
> There is a particular song from Lambchop that comes to mind.
> 
> _This is the build that never ends,
> yes it goes on and on my friends..._


You could drive East for two hours and help?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Bought two of these for my rear barn door build outs. 
Got them off of ebay for $19.95 shipped.




Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I almost clicked back to page one.............but, like anyone who shows up to the party late I'll just play catch up. 

THIS IS THE BUILD THAT NEVER ENDS.....


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I took advantage of the perfect 65 degree weather this afternoon to get some more work done.

6X9 plates removed and ready for clean up.


The benefit of owning your own bead blasting cabinet.


In the process of removing the rust and scale from both plates.


Raw steel that's ready for primer and paint.


Two coats of primer applied.


Two coats of semi-gloss black applied.


3M weatherstrip adhesive applied to the door panel to seal them tight for the last time.


Both plates finally permanently installed.





Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I also was able to glue in all the foam pads that will keep the upper plastic window trim panels from rattling.









Tomorrow I will be stopping by Keyston Bros. to match up some 4way stretch vinyl to my gray GM interior pieces so I can rap the mdf rings.



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## vwdave

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I can't wait to see some art series action. Anyone want to take bets on which page we will be on by the time an art series shows up in the build? I will guess page 45.


----------



## mbote131

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I will be tuned in, love the PPI Art stuff. My first set up had PPI PC series stuff but I have owned a few Art series amps, awesome stuff.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I did some more work on the rear barn doors today.
I decided to wrap the inner door with some Dynamat Xtreme to cover all the panels I recently installed and reinstall the upper trim panels to see where I have to cut them.
The Dynamat took a good amount of the hollow sound out of the doors when shut which was what I was hoping for.
Here's a few pics.










Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Ok, time to vinyl wrap my mdf rings for build outs.
I have never done this before so I didn't know what to expect, but the best way to learn is to just do it so that's what I did.
I bought a one yard sheet of matching interior color vinyl from Keyston Bros. last week along with a can of their high temperature spray adhesive in hopes of better holding results than I had with the Second Skin and Permatex spray adhesives listed in this thread.
Since the most important goal here is to get the build out ring to match up tight to the cut out I need to do in the upper panels, I decided to add a strip of 1/2" thick open cell foam to the outside edge so I can push the ring up tight into the upper trim panel before mounting.
I just don't trust that I can cut a perfect semi-circle with a jig saw so I need the foam to fill in what gaps there might be.
Here's a few pics of the process.

Made a template for the speaker grill.




Spray gluing the foam strip in place.




Color matched vinyl all heated up and ready for stretching.


Keyston Bros. spray adhesive.


Ring and foam coated and ready for covering.




Using one of my wife's cloth cutting wheels to get a clean line.





Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Here's the final results.
Keep in mind that the top half of the edge and the front ring are the only parts of the build out that will be visible.






Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## sinister-kustoms

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Good job! I've never seen those cloth cutting wheels before - looks like something I need to add to my tool box!


----------



## FreeTheSound

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Very nice work.Really enjoy PPI and am considering the PPI 3-way set that you are using but am wondering if you could post a video of how they sound.I know this a little off topic but you seem to be my only chance hearing them before I purchase them.

If its to much trouble I understand.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



sinister-kustoms said:


> Good job! I've never seen those cloth cutting wheels before - looks like something I need to add to my tool box!


Thanks!
They work great, come in different radius sized blade wheels, and are as sharp as a razor blade.
As you can see, it followed the ledge very easily as I went along and it works even better if you roll it along a drawn line.

Now it's time for me to go back out and cut the semi-circle in the upper trim panels. 
Wish me luck.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



FreeTheSound said:


> Very nice work.Really enjoy PPI and am considering the PPI 3-way set that you are using but am wondering if you could post a video of how they sound.I know this a little off topic but you seem to be my only chance hearing them before I purchase them.
> 
> If its to much trouble I understand.


I don't know how good a video will sound to make a fair determination but I will do that for you once one full set is powered up.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## FreeTheSound

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I don't know how good a video will sound to make a fair determination but I will do that for you once one full set is powered up.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


 Thank you very much,I really do appreciate that!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I jumped in with both feet and cut out the upper panels using a jig saw.
Just a little clean up and the build out will mate up perfectly once it's mounted.
Looks like a bit of Irish luck was on my side today. 













Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## vwdave

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Damn that vinyl is a perfect match. Great job on the rings and cutting the factory panel.

You make me want to buy a suburban just to build a system. That's how you know your build is inspiring people.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



vwdave said:


> Damn that vinyl is a perfect match. Great job on the rings and cutting the factory panel.
> 
> You make me want to buy a suburban just to build a system. That's how you know your build is inspiring people.


High praise buddy....thank you. 
Funny you said the Suburban part.
Last year you made me think about and want to build a 21 window....lol.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## silver6

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Now we're getting to the fun part!!!  Looking good!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I decided that I didn't like the lip edge where the build out ring met up with the upper panel so I thought I would try some weather stripping between them.
I remembered that the rubber strips between quarter panel and the extensions on my 67 Mustang would be just about right so I ordered up some ($5.95 w/ free shipping off of Ebay).
I was bound and determined to get to the point where all that was needed was wiring, a speaker grille, and recovering of the lower panel.
Here's some pics from today:

Quarter panel extension weather strip for 64 1/2 through 73 Mustangs and Cougars.




Glued in place


Speaker installed


Build out spacers needed to position the outer ring properly in reference to the two panels.


Close up of my wife's sewing talents.


Spacer installed.


Outer build out ring installed.





Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Lower trim panel cut to fit around the build out and installed for test fitting.







Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Two points to mention.
#1-In retrospect, I probably didn't need to cover the spacers with vinyl but I just didn't know how much of it would show.
#2-I think I will flip the spacer around and install the speaker inside it when I take it apart one last time for wiring just to get it a little farther out into the cab.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## vwdave

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

That looks great Bret. What are you doing with the lower piece? Darker grey vinyl?


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



vwdave said:


> That looks great Bret. What are you doing with the lower piece? Darker grey vinyl?


Great question.
As I have mentioned before, the problem with a vehicle that is 16 years old is that it shows 16 years of wear and tear.
Once I had installed the new carpet and recovered both headliners, the door panels exhibited evidence of all those 16 years and the factory materials used in them really no longer matched the new color scheme.
To correct this, I'm having all four door panels redone this week in a black velour material which will replace the upper gray velour insert and the lower gray carpet insert introducing black into the door panels there by continuing the gray/black color scheme that I have implemented throughout the interior.
Now that the rear barn door panels have been relief cut to fit the new build outs, I will drop them off for recovering in the same material.

Here's a couple of pics of the door panels to demonstrate their condition prior to tear down.





Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## schmiddr2

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

What a huge amount of work (fun though I'm sure). And still going strong is impressive too.

The black trim stands out too much for me. How about something like this: 98 99 00 01 02 Honda Accord Left Front Door Weather Strip Opening Light Gry | eBay

Noticed it in my car and thought maybe it would work for yours. It might not be exact same gray but there are other cars with this kind of trim.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



schmiddr2 said:


> What a huge amount of work (fun though I'm sure). And still going strong is impressive too.
> 
> The black trim stands out too much for me. How about something like this: 98 99 00 01 02 Honda Accord Left Front Door Weather Strip Opening Light Gry | eBay
> 
> Noticed it in my car and thought maybe it would work for yours. It might not be exact same gray but there are other cars with this kind of trim.


Thanks for the link. :thumbsup:
That's the first gray weather strip I've seen that looks like it could work.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Chaos

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Impressive attention to detail. That collection of equipment is virtually priceless - you'll have to hire a full-time security ninja to keep if safe.


----------



## stylngle2003

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

looking forward to seeing the result of the front door panel rehab. my 96 tahoe has the same fronts and nearly identical rears (where the speakers and controls are concerned anyway)


----------



## Justin Zazzi

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



Chaos said:


> Impressive attention to detail. That collection of equipment is virtually priceless - you'll have to hire a full-time security ninja to keep if safe.


Brett should have plenty of room in the back for a Trunk Monkey.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

The door panels are done so I am going to pick them up today. :
My upholstery guy sent me these pics of the finished product.
Once I get them in my hands, I take some better shots.
I love how he even painted the metal speaker grille on the front panels to match the material. 


Swatch of the Keyston Bros. material chosen.


Before


After







Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I've been looking at the rubber weather strip trim piece over the last few days and I don't like it.
It's just not a clean line.
I still think black as an accent strip is the way to go since the speaker grille material and the lower panel material are going to be black but the rubber material just doesn't work.
I will talk with my upholstery guy and see what he can come up with to clean the edge up.
Maybe something made out of the same black velour material?




Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Bluenote

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Nice progress Brett...not too much longer


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



Bluenote said:


> Nice progress Brett...not too much longer


Thanks Thomas. 
I still have to make the front and rear sub enclosures along with all that will be needed to mount everything.
I also have all the wiring to do as well.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Both barn doors are all trimmed out and ready for recovering.











Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I picked up my four inner door panels yesterday andI must say I am loving the black/gray contrasting color scheme. 
Just for s&*ts and giggles, I installed one just to see what it would look like and took some pics.



















Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Justin Zazzi

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Looks like you just added another couple months to your build now that you started a dark/light theme. Now you'll have to re-do the sun-visors, rear view mirror, trim panels, accents on the dash, lines on the seats.... I mean the list is endless. How are you ever going to finish carrying that color scheme throughout the whole car in time for next season?


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



Jazzi said:


> Looks like you just added another couple months to your build now that you started a dark/light theme. Now you'll have to re-do the sun-visors, rear view mirror, trim panels, accents on the dash, lines on the seats.... I mean the list is endless. How are you ever going to finish carrying that color scheme throughout the whole car in time for next season?


Four hands are better than two......I'll buy lunch. 



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Justin Zazzi

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Four hands are better than two......I'll buy lunch.


I'll buy lunch, if you do my homework.


----------



## robolt

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I've been looking at the rubber weather strip trim piece over the last few days and I don't like it.
> It's just not a clean line.
> I still think black as an accent strip is the way to go since the speaker grille material and the lower panel material are going to be black but the rubber material just doesn't work.
> I will talk with my upholstery guy and see what he can come up with to clean the edge up.
> Maybe something made out of the same black velour material?


Maybe you might try something like windlace or welting. Make it in the fabric and diameter of your liking. Cheap and easy to try.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



robolt said:


> Maybe you might try something like windlace or welting. Make it in the fabric and diameter of your liking. Cheap and easy to try.


That's exactly what was decided on. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## vwdave

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Looking great Bret. When your burb is done I might try to travel up and check it out at a meet.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



vwdave said:


> Looking great Bret. When your burb is done I might try to travel up and check it out at a meet.


I look forward to meeting you as well.
One of the best parts about going to a gtg or car audio show is finally getting facetime with other's on DIYMA that you interact with almost daily.

Dave, we'll make that happen soon.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## vwdave

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Im looking forward to meeting you as well.

Maybe I will bring up my friend that bought the 2350 from me. Its going into a supercharged G8 GT. Ill post up a build log for it as Im doing the install.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

My delivery of 18 linear feet of Ensolite showed up today.
As you can see by the pics, it's the peel and stick kind.
Rick At RAAMaudio is having a 20% off sale for us DIYMA members so I couldn't pass on getting some right now.
I will post on Sunday night what I used it for.
Here's a link to his sale thread:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-already-great-package-deals.html#post1995005

If you need some Ensolite or Raammat, now's the time. 











It's going to be a very busy weekend on my Suburban starting tomorrow so look for some really good progress by Sunday night.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## astrochex

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Brett, are you going to add MLV to your build or just go with the dampener and Ensolite?


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



astrochex said:


> Bret, are you going to add MLV to your build or just go with the dampener and Ensolite?



Your timing is impeccable. 
The quick answer is closed cell foam and mlv.
I have been using Luxury Liner Pro throughout this build which is a closed cell foam with mlv bonded together.
The Suburban's entire floor, up as high as I could on the firewall, and the entire inner quarter panels, were completely covered with LLP before carpeting and shortly all six doors will have it as well.
That means every inch of the interior except for the glass and the ceiling will be encased in LLP.

Which brings me to the next phase of the build.
A little history first (warts and all).
As some of you might remember, I originally wanted to use LLP on the ceiling but the stuff weighs so damn much that I didn't want to take a chance and have it come down on the new headliners later on.
So I compromised and went with jute material.....dumb.
First off, it's not LLP and second, no matter how many times I reglued it, it kept coming loose and hung down in sheets. 
I tried to patch it back up three times with always the same result after a week or two. :mean::mean::mean:
Frustrated beyond belief with the jute, I pulled it all out and started over.
I decided this time, hell or high water, I was going to make the LLP work.
So after a few phone calls with JT, and a green light to use my upholstery guy's shop and equipment, I measured the ceiling panel sections and then cut up another four sheets of LLP to fit.
To get a permanent bond to the ceiling panel, I used the DAP Landau/Vinyl Top contact cement that was recommended by so many of you......damn impressive contact cement. :thumbsup:
So lesson learned.....no more cutting corners. :laugh:
Here's some pics of what I did today.


My futile attempt at using jute.


All the jute yanked out........GONE!




LLP panels all cut to fit prior to installation.






Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Spraying the LLP panels.




Spraying the ceiling sections one area at a time due to what a ***** it was to get the heavy LLP positioned right and tight.




Rear two panels installed.




All other panels installed.


The long panel took two sections of LLP to cover.




The entire ceiling panel up to the transition point above the front row seats are now fully covered in LLP which is what I should have done in the first place.




Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

So in the end, that's a total of 45 10X12" sheets of Alpha Damp, 36 sqft of Dynamat Xtreme, 20 24X48" sheets of Second Skin Luxury Liner Pro including the upcoming six doors portion, 18 linear yards of Ensolite, and four rolls of 2"X60' of aluminum tape to fully sound deaden this vehicle.

Ridiculous........

Tomorrow I will finish aluminum taping all the edges of the LLP ceiling panels and then cover everything including the ceiling support ribs with the recently acquired Ensolite.
As someone said before, she's going to be as quiet as a tomb. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Bluenote

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Funny Brett, I was just going to PM you about LLP! I saw your post about Alpha Damp and was sold on that alone. Got some plans to do an Alpha-LLP job...


----------



## badfish

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Looking forward to seeing one day lol. Autorama???
John


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



badfish said:


> Looking forward to seeing one day lol. Autorama???
> John


(fingers crossed)

Nice new accolades in your sig there John.
Everyone I know is proud of what you accomplished at Worlds this year. :thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



Bluenote said:


> Funny Brett, I was just going to PM you about LLP! I saw your post about Alpha Damp and was sold on that alone. Got some plans to do an Alpha-LLP job...


To the LS?
I love that car and audio system!
Shoot me a pm when your start your build thread. :thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Justin Zazzi

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Wow. Having done a fair amount of sound treatments in my car, I know how much work you are undertaking. Just, wow. I can't wait to one day see how it sounds!


----------



## Bluenote

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> To the LS?
> I love that car and audio system!
> Shoot me a pm when your start your build thread. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Yes...eventually, it will retain the same layout though.


----------



## badfish

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> (fingers crossed)
> 
> Nice new accolades in your sig there John.
> Everyone I know is proud of what you accomplished at Worlds this year. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Thank you


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I've been nonstop all day on the Suburban.
The good news started when I opened her up and nothing NOTHING was hanging loose from the ceiling. 

The first line on today's list of Git-R-Done was to remove all the trunks of wiring that was in the way and aluminum tape up all the LLP edges to the vehicle's structure panels.
I also seam sealed up the small gap where the two panels in the front section meet with Liquid Nails white adhesive.
Here's a few pics from the taping stage:


Thank God no LLP was hanging loose this morning.


Seam sealing the front panel gap.


Taping over the seam.


Filling in the channels with strips of LLP.


Taping over the channels.


All panels fully taped up.




Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

The next step was to apply the Ensolite.
I frickin' absolutely love this stuff.
It is so damn easy to work with and allowed me to completely seal up the entire upper half of the vehicle in no time.
To start off I cut it up into 24x55" sheets to make it easier to handle and apply making the covering job a piece of cake. 
As you can see, the ceiling turn out amazing covering up a multitude of holes, clips, panels, deadening, etc......
The foam is so flexible that it effortlessly conformed around compound curves and it's glue backing strongly grips painted metal, aluminum tape, and the LLP with equal tenacity.
Another positive attribute of Ensolite is it will make a great barrier between the two headliners and bare metal eliminating any possibility of rubbing or rattling while driving or bumping the bass hard.
There's a few sections in the rear that still need to be covered because I ran out of sunlight so I will finish them and reinstall the wiring harnesses tomorrow morning.

Not a bad two days work. 


All 18 linear feet of Ensolite laid out in my kitchen.


Close up of an Ensolite section bonding to the LLP.




Entire ceiling fully covered.








The very front ceiling section covered.








Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## astrochex

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

So at least on the roof you have dampener, LLP, and Ensolite?

Man, that alone will make a huge difference.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



astrochex said:


> So at least on the roof you have dampener, LLP, and Ensolite?
> 
> Man, that alone will make a huge difference.


Yeah.....the Ensolite is overkill but I wanted to isolate the back of the headliners from all the aluminum tape and from the bare metal panel that starts at the windshield to behind the front row seats.
There's no room there to put any LLP. 
And with RAAMaudio's sale, it was the perfect product to use.
Here's some before and after pics of that panel:


Here's the panel while I was installing Alpha Damp awhile back.


And here it is again from yesterday covered in Ensolite.



Now I have both Alpha Damp and Ensolite separating the headliner in that tight area.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Change of plans.
The PPI DEQ-8 dsp is out.
I've been recently updated with new info that they are noisy and that some MECA members that usually do very well at worlds did not this year after making the change to it.

The JBL MS8 is back in.
Also in concert with the MS8, I am going to now use the barn door 6X9 PPI 692 coaxials as rear fill. 

Here's a pic of the new Suburban component layout:




Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Interesting update Bret. Just curious, any reason why the MS-8 vs. another manual tune processor?


----------



## Bluenote

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Change of plans.
> The PPI DEQ-8 dsp is out.
> I've been recently updated with new info that they are noisy and that some MECA members that usually do very well at worlds did not this year after making the change to it.
> 
> The JBL MS8 is back in.
> Also in concert with the MS8, I am going to now use the barn door 6X9 PPI 692 coaxials as rear fill.
> 
> Here's a pic of the new Suburban component layout:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Brett, this is a Very Interesting update and an elaborate layout here! And you did a magical sound deadening job - very thorough!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



papasin said:


> Interesting update Bret. Just curious, any reason why the MS-8 vs. another manual tune processor?


Sorry I missed this question Richard.
I am getting some interesting MS-8 help that I can't get into about at this time.
Maybe I can give details the first of 2014.


I wanted to tease you all with a pic of some of my interior work that I am in the middle of.....





More to come during next week. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## REGULARCAB

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Nice stitch work! Subbed.... again


----------



## Schizm

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> The next step was to apply the Ensolite.
> I frickin' absolutely love this stuff.
> It is so damn easy to work with and allowed me to completely seal up the entire upper half of the vehicle in no time.
> To start off I cut it up into 24x55" sheets to make it easier to handle and apply making the covering job a piece of cake.
> As you can see, the ceiling turn out amazing covering up a multitude of holes, clips, panels, deadening, etc......
> The foam is so flexible that it effortlessly conformed around compound curves and it's glue backing strongly grips painted metal, aluminum tape, and the LLP with equal tenacity.
> Another positive attribute of Ensolite is it will make a great barrier between the two headliners and bare metal eliminating any possibility of rubbing or rattling while driving or bumping the bass hard.
> There's a few sections in the rear that still need to be covered because I ran out of sunlight so I will finish them and reinstall the wiring harnesses tomorrow morning.
> 
> Not a bad two days work.
> 
> 
> All 18 linear feet of Ensolite laid out in my kitchen.
> 
> 
> Close up of an Ensolite section bonding to the LLP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entire ceiling fully covered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very front ceiling section covered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I'd have loved to see a before and after weight on your baby!

To see just how much mass was added with all that deadener!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



Schizm said:


> I'd have loved to see a before and after weight on your baby!
> 
> To see just how much mass was added with all that deadener!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


I think I can figure out someway to do that.
Actual weight minus gvw.....


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Well f*&k.
I called Sonic Electronix to pull the trigger on a PPI P-771NX Ingenix source unit ($389.00) and they've been discontinued.
So I looked on ebay (which I don't like doing since I'm really hating ebay more and more) and there's only one posted for sale. 
This is ridiculous since it's only been out less than one year. :shrug:
So I guess what I am saying is now I am looking for a really good double din hu for my build.
Please feel free to post your suggestions on a hu for me. 

As far as any progress made on the burb I have nothing that I'm ready to post yet because all my down time has been dedicated to getting this damn 95 4Runner I bought my daughter up to daily use.....sorry guys.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I hear all the cool kids are doing iPad/tablet installs.


----------



## REGULARCAB

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

The PPI website at least has no mention of them being discontinued and is selling them for $558

Sorry I get bored at work lol


----------



## vwguy383

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

How about the SS unit that is the same? Or at least really close to the same.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



REGULARCAB said:


> The PPI website at least has no mention of them being discontinued and is selling them for $558
> 
> Sorry I get bored at work lol





vwguy383 said:


> How about the SS unit that is the same? Or at least really close to the same.


Thanks guys.
I have sent a pm to Ryan at Epsilon to see what's going on and maybe get one through the backdoor.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



papasin said:


> I hear all the cool kids are doing iPad/tablet installs.


Good idea Richard but my dash is now configured to accommodate a double din unit plus there's features in a HU that I want but can't get from an Ipad.

We'll talk more on Saturday. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Ok, I am back on this project and got some work done this weekend.
There is so much **** happening right now in my life that I just needed to focus on the Suburban and make some progress.

BTW I just ordered 24 different colors of Techflex (30' lengths) and some heatshrink (gray and clear in 8' lengths) from Barry at FurryLetters so I can spend December wiring up 20 of the 25 speakers.

Well now that I know the LLP and Ensolite are staying in place on the ceiling, I went ahead and reinstalled my factory wiring harnesses. 
After looking at the harness back in place for awhile, I came to the conclusion that I should isolate the entire length of the harness as well so that it doesn't make noise rubbing up against the headliners so I sealed them up tight to the ceiling using strips of Ensolite.
Here's the results.

Before


After







Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Today I built the rear 6X9 speaker grilles.
I purchased a sheet of low heat plastic from Richard (Papasin) over a year ago and finally had a use for it today.
I chose to go with black grille material for the contrast off the gray vinyl wrapped build outs and I think they came out really good.
Tomorrow I will work on finally fixing that trim edge between the build out and the upper door panel since the rubber strip solution seen previously sucked ass.
I will also be picking up both lower rear panels from my upholstery guy for final installation.
Here's some pics of the progress:

My template that I made a month ago finally being used.


Both pieces marked out for cutting with a Jigsaw and contoured with a orbital sander.


A nice oval low heat plastic insert ring all cut out.


Insert's center section cut out and checked for fit in the build out.


Spray gluing it to the speaker material.





Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Grille ring all wrapped, trimmed, and ready to go.




Left grille insert completed.


Right grill insert completed.


Both together and ready for installation.



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## spoonsports86

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

i to order all my my tech flex from Barry at FurryLetters

he has great prices


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Finally my lower rear barn door panels are done and for the first time I was able to put everything together.
Now I still have to do the trim strip between the upper door panel and the build out ring but I will take care of that soon.
The embroidery work came out amazing and I'm really liking the copper theme of the speakers being worked into the interior.
It's starting to really look like what I had envisioned it all to be. 













Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## REGULARCAB

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Looks sweet!


----------



## Mathematics2

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Awesome progress. Just chiming in to say keep it up - I lurk on this site about 1000x more than I post, but this is one of the threads I regularly check in on. Cool stuff.


----------



## Orion525iT

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Finally my lower rear barn door panels are done and for the first time I was able to put everything together.


Looks great! Speaking of barn doors, is that a chupacabra below the door, or am I just seeing things?


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



Orion525iT said:


> Looks great! Speaking of barn doors, is that a chupacabra below the door, or am I just seeing things?


ROFL!
That is a pygmy goat named Twinkle. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## sydmonster

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

those turned out sweet! On the photos, atleast, they indeed look special! Very 90's!!!


----------



## Youngin

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Nice


----------



## quality_sound

I kinda like the orange. Not a PPI color but it flows with the gray and black nicely. Glad you removed that weatherstrip too. It did kind of stick out. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



quality_sound said:


> I kinda like the orange. Not a PPI color but it flows with the gray and black nicely. Glad you removed that weatherstrip too. It did kind of stick out.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


Thanks. 
Actually it's copper thread and it matches the speaker dust covers that are throughout the vehicle. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SilkySlim

Nice progress! I like it!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooresound

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Love the copper color look that PPI is using. Those doors match it well.

Keep it up.


----------



## LILTWIN

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Your suburban is audio motivation for me.I just got a '95 2wd fully loaded for 1000.


----------



## vwdave

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Damn Bret that install is really coming along. The barn doors turned out fantastic.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



vwdave said:


> Damn Bret that install is really coming along. The barn doors turned out fantastic.


Thank Dave. 
I really wish there had been more progress since but the reality is that with the financial demands of Christmas, California's two annual property tax installments, and April income taxes looming, I haven't had any disposable income to continue. This should change after April.
The real progress lately is I replaced the failed brake master cylinder that occurred during a steep inclined mountain road (><) and I've committed to the path of her getting a 6" lift kit.
I need a vehicle that can travel over the snow instead of trying to push through it. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## vwdave

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Yea I hear you. I opted to pay toward property taxes every mortgage psent so I don't have 2 large payments to make.

All of that said, I hear you on the no disposable income thing. Do it at your own pace. Taking your time means you get to think things out better.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Ok, thanks to Less I now finally have my double din 7" screen HU.
I bought his Pioneer AVH-P4300DVD. 
Now I just need to pick up some of the expansion modules for it and I will have exactly what I was looking for all along and I finally get to close the last chapter regarding my three year quest for the now failed and discontinued line of PPI Ingenix source units.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## quality_sound

Sometimes you just need to pull the trigger. lol

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Happy Easter Sunday everyone.
It's time for the big push to the end. 
These posts are going to come at a pretty fast rate during the next few months in hopes of making up for the lack of progress since Fall.
My main goal this week is to run all the wiring that needs to be between the ceiling and both headliners and get both headliners back in the vehicle.
This means it's time for me to make looms for all the speakers and the multiple monitor video system that get mounted up there.
Since there's no speakers in the rear headliner anymore thank god, I did the video looms first and finally reinstalled the rear headliner after being removed from the vehicle some two years ago. 
I am building my wiring looms to meet and in some ways exceed MECA standards so there's lots of materials I needed to obtain before beginning.
It's amazing just how many components are necessary to make the process efficient, complete, and correct.
Anyway, I will in a future post list out all the types and sizes of heatshrink, wiring, techflex, fasteners, labeling, solder, etc... I used to get all this done.
So here we go again and thanks to all of you for your patience with me. :thumbsup:


Video monitor #1 power loom using shimmer gray Techflex.


Video monitor #1 video out loom using safety stripe Techflex.


Close up of the clear heatshrink over the labeling.


Close up of my heatshrink work.


Video monitor #2 power loom.


Gray heatshrink used on all looms when there's multiple leads passing through.


Both the monitor #2 video and power looms together.



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Both the power and video looms in place for monitor #2 position in forefront and monitor #1 farther forward.


Another angle looking at monitor #2 location.


Power, video input, and video output looms at monitor #1 position.


Power and video input looms for monitor #2 position.


Both looms running along the recessed areas of the ceiling.


Both looms running down the passenger side b-pillar.




Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Miracle of all miracles, she's finally going back together!!!

Rear headliner reinstalled for the last time.


Another angle.


Rear angle.


Better lighting this morning.


Looking out the back.


Note the absence of the horrible rear roof mounted 4x10" factory speakers and their obtrusive panels that I worked so hard to make go away in previous posts.


Damn it came out nice. 




Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Here's a before shot of the factory rear roof mounted speakers and grilles.




















And once again with them gone.


I am really liking the color switch to graphite black headliner material as well. It's a subtle change that's beginning to achieve that custom look I was hoping for. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Justin Zazzi

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

With all those colors of techflex to choose from, you could do a pretty solid color scheme. It looks like you already are?


----------



## TrickyRicky

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Regarding the speaker grills...have you ever tried to press your own? A member here posted a "how to" you tube video on how he does his...pretty simple and very professional (no offense to yours, yours look nice) but the steel mesh grill with curves and corners look much better in my opinion.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



TrickyRicky said:


> Regarding the speaker grills...have you ever tried to press your own? A member here posted a "how to" you tube video on how he does his...pretty simple and very professional (no offense to yours, yours look nice) but the steel mesh grill with curves and corners look much better in my opinion.


Yes that guy that does the buck shaping with the metal grille material lives up here and works at a shop in Roseville, CA.
To be honest the black material is hiding some rough vinyl work under it.
If I ever redo them including the mounting ring I will definitely consider it. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



Jazzi said:


> With all those colors of techflex to choose from, you could do a pretty solid color scheme. It looks like you already are?


Yes I am.
I have almost 25 different colors of 3/8" in 30' lengths and plan to incorporate colors in my loom layout so at anyone one point you know exactly what a specific wire loom goes to just by it's color. 
I'll take some pics soon of all the bulk materials of everything I have laying around in my office ready to go. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## vwdave

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Looking great Bret. Can't wait to see what else you do...this has been a long time in the making.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Here's some of the tools I've set up and incorporated into my loom building.
All of it is in my office so I can work on other things or watch Netflix while I make them. 

My homemade soldering station.


I found this trick little wire lead holder on Ebay for $10.00.


It has a built in and bright led light to help light up the solder work.


As per the recommendation of a number of DIYMA members, I bought this Hakko 88D soldering iron station on Ebay for $90.00.


Found this heatgun on sale at Harbor Freight for $10.00.


Got this brother P-Touch label printer at Walgreens for $12.00 on a Black Friday door buster.


Just type what you want in.


Then push the trim button and it's done.


The solder that I'm using from Fry's Electronics for $25.00 a spool.





Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Just a quick post of the materials I am using to build my looms.

All my wire spools except for 4gauge.
1/0gauge, 8gauge, 12gauge, & 16gauge.


Heatshrink from Furryletters on Ebay.
3/4", 1/2" 1/4", and 3'16" in red, blue, gray, yellow, red, black, and clear.


3/8" Techflex in assorted colors including some recently released colors also from Furryletters for my speaker leads and other components.






1/2" heatshrink in red and black for my 1/0 power cables.


3M tape backed wiring anchors found on Ebay in 100 count bulk packs and zip ties also in 100 count bulk packs.




Some of the bulk copper stranded wire I found at Home Depot at $5.99 a roll.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## sydmonster

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

WHOLY SHMOLY!! supplies much!... that's an impressive haul there.


----------



## badnerd

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

loving this....subbd


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I'm making speaker wiring looms as I type this.
I spent most of the day putting together the front headliner for reinstallation.
I'll have pictures of the progress soon. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Thought I would post some of this process now and the rest this afternoon.


All my loom terminals except for 4gauge.


Front headliner.


Ac vent metal frames permanently reinstalled using black 3M weatherstrip adhesive.
If you don't already have a tube of this stuff, get some. 






Snapping back into place some of the vents.



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Matching the terminals to the speaker's needs.


Row #3 right side midrange is first up. 






Techflex installed and labeled.


Clear heatshrink in place.


Terminals heatshrinked up.


Completed loom.











Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jdsoldger

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Wow! Just finished reading through all this. I am going to have to go through again and take notes this time, I am gearing up to do my Fit... and here I thought the amount of sound deadening I was going to need for that was a lot!

Can't wait to see this finished.


----------



## Bluenote

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Brett! I like the stage you're at now! Congrats on the patient persistence.


----------



## SilkySlim

Awesome man nice work and progress!!!!!!!!!! I haven't checked in for a while it's looking very good you're trying close now. 
I wish I could just work on mine like this mine is a daily driver in addition and so it sucks take apart stick back together and take it apart and do a little work. Thanks for the inspiration!! I love it. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Just finished the rest of the front headliner looms.
I will be mounting the speakers in it later this evening after I bbq up some beef ribs. 

Row #3 left side tweeter.




Row #3 left side midrange.




Row #3 right side tweeter.





Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Row #2 left side tweeter.




Row #2 left side midrange.




Row #2 right side midrange.




Row #2 right side tweeter.




All ready for final installation.



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## JayinMI

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Wow. I thought I just ordered a bunch of Techflex from Furryletters. lol

Jay


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



Bluenote said:


> Brett! I like the stage you're at now! Congrats on the patient persistence.


Thanks Thomas. 
I always appreciate your comments. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SilkySlim

That's great it sure is time consuming though. It is funny how it doesn't seem like it would take that much time. The results are very nice though. I am impressed.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



SilkySlim said:


> That's great it sure is time consuming though. It is funny how it doesn't seem like it would take that much time. The results are very nice though. I am impressed.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


Yeah me too.
Seems each speaker loom took around 30 minutes from beginning to end. 
BTW, the reason the amp side terminals aren't done is because each loom will have to be cut to length once the each amp location is finally determined.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## trojan fan

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> bbq up some beef ribs.





Red Oak? ....I don't post very often anymore, but I do enjoy following your build. I appreciate your attention to details


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



trojan fan said:


> Red Oak? ....I don't post very often anymore, but I do enjoy following your build. I appreciate your attention to details


Harris Ranch.
It's a NorCal thing.
Anyway thanks Mark for the compliment and I am glad to see you're still around. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## cajunner

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

what brand and model crimper are you using?


----------



## papasin

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Harris Ranch.
> It's a NorCal thing.


I love Harris Ranch. Just drove through there but didn't have time to stop by. Looking good Bret!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



cajunner said:


> what brand and model crimper are you using?
> 
> the barrel area that normally gets squished is still nice and round, like you haven't even compressed the connector or put a crimp in the style...


You never miss anything do you. 
Ok, I am a little embarrassed to say but since you asked I will tell you.
Ever since I was 14 I've used ***** to crimp. 
I have this worn out pair of ***** that I specifically use to crimp terminals around wire leads without collapsing or cutting into the barrel. 
It takes a little getting used to at the beginning like using chopsticks but imo it's a cleaner crimp. 
After that I solder.
Now you'll please excuse me while I go find a Nomex fire suit before the flaming starts. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## cajunner

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> You never miss anything do you.
> Ok, I am a little embarrassed to say but since you asked I will tell you.
> Ever since I was 14 I've used ***** to crimp.
> I have this worn out pair of ***** that I specifically use to crimp terminals around wire leads without collapsing or cutting into the barrel.
> It takes a little getting used to at the beginning like using chopsticks but imo it's a cleaner crimp.
> After that I solder.
> Now you'll please excuse me while I go find a Nomex fire suit before the flaming starts.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


so you fold one half of the crimp over most of the other half?

a compression fitting is supposed to squeeze all the strands together into an impenetrable block of copper goodness, and the mechanical bind put on the contact area is able to withstand temperature fluctuations and vibration without coming loose.

solder helps but it's not supposed to replace the mechanical compression as a means of "fixing" the strands in place.

I'm sure you know all that already, and I'm piling on because I'm a rapscallion but someone might get the impression that it really doesn't matter, or make a difference how you shove your show...


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



cajunner said:


> so you fold one half of the crimp over most of the other half?
> 
> a compression fitting is supposed to squeeze all the strands together into an impenetrable block of copper goodness, and the mechanical bind put on the contact area is able to withstand temperature fluctuations and vibration without coming loose.
> 
> solder helps but it's not supposed to replace the mechanical compression as a means of "fixing" the strands in place.
> 
> I'm sure you know all that already, and I'm piling on because I'm a rapscallion but someone might get the impression that it really doesn't matter, or make a difference how you shove your show...


Good points.
The 12 gauge wire went in tight so the pics are a little deceiving. 
When I was done crimping my style, I can tell you that the strands were tightly packed since I couldn't yank the wire back out of the terminal before I soldered. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

This post is for anyone that is using the PPI PC3.65C 3way set that I am using.
And before anyone asks, I don't know if the following applies to the new PC3.65C set with the AMT tweeter.
Before installation, I always test speaker operation to confirm everything's working properly.
During this test, I discovered that the 2.5 midrange is 180 out of phase from the factory.
It's that way on all four sets I own so it's not a one time production line mistake. 
I called up my friend Grizz Archer who when working at Epsilon (PPI) designed this 3way set to see what he had to say.
He confirmed that what I found was correct and the reason for it was because of the way the passive crossover that comes with the set operates.
He said the phase flip was purposefully designed in because the majority of consumers don't read the installation directions and would've wired the mid wrong.
Now why this is important is because if you are going to run the 3way set active like I am, the wiring on the mid needs to be flipped to get it back in phase. 
The easiest way to tell a speaker's status is to use a 1.5 volt battery (my preference) and send positive to positive and negative to negative which will move the cone forward if it's correct.
I got a little into the weeds with this but it seemed like something that needed to be posted.
So always check your speakers before installation. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Time to permanently mount the front headliner speakers.

Drilled a pass through hole for the wiring loom.




Glued and pressed in the tweeter bucket.


Tweeter finally mounted for the last time.


Marking the mounting holes for the midrange with a White Out pen.




Pre-running the mounting screws in.


Midrange finally mounted for the last time.



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Row #3 right side speakers installed.


Row #3 left side speakers installed.


Row #2 right side speakers installed.


Row #2 left side speakers installed.


Both sets of row #2 speakers.


Both sets of row #3 speakers.


Entire front headliner.



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## vulgamore89

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Looking awesome bret


----------



## Grizz Archer

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Sick bro!


----------



## All-Or-Nothing

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I just peeked at this at work but i'm gonna go back to page one when i get home. This should be good.


----------



## All-Or-Nothing

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Wow this is such a GREAT thread. I think I need to do an ALL PPI BMW.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



All-Or-Nothing said:


> Wow this is such a GREAT thread. I think I need to do an ALL PPI BMW.


Lol!
That, I would like to see. 
Thanks for the kind words.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## All-Or-Nothing

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Lol!
> That, I would like to see.
> Thanks for the kind words.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR



I'm already running the Ion amps but I gotta keep my Sundown sub.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Magic happened today.
I installed the front headliner for the last time and miracle of all miracles it fit.
It was a very tight fit though with all the multiple layers of Ensolite, aluminum tape, Luxury Liner Pro matting, and wiring looms added.
Anyway it was a very productive weekend. 

The last three video looms installed.






All the video and power looms covered with Ensolite sheets.








Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

All eight speaker wire looms were sealed where they pass through and out the backside of the headliner, permanently held in place with tie straps and anchors, and then completely covered in more Ensolite.



All eight speaker looms permanently routed and covered.






Looms positioned right where I need them to exit out the sides of the headliner.




Wood plate that is needed to anchor the back of the new upper console glued in place.





Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Front headliner installed with the help of my wife and youngest daughter. 
What a nighmare.
The eight speakers and wiring looms added a bunch of weight to it so I was very concerned on how this process would turn out but luck was on my side today. 























Now with both headliners installed, all the trim panels can now be installed as well. 
Awww the sweet taste of progress. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Bluenote

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

How sweet it is! Good job Brett!


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Progress.... YES!!! Lookin' good! It has got to feel GREAT having the headliner in!


----------



## All-Or-Nothing

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I love this thread. Builds in big trucks are always more fun.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I took cajunner's advice and got a proper crimper tool.
This one was recommended by my friend jmacdadd and was a very good price of $8.75 for what it does. 

CRIMP TOOL | AllElectronics.com




Thanks to the both of you. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I was a little busy making speaker wiring looms this weekend. 




Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Ok, time to reveal a couple of secrets that I've been holding back on for awhile and I am now ready to tell.
I recently bought a 4th set of PPI PC3.65C 3-ways because I wanted some extras lying around just in case since PPI is no longer selling my version of the 3-way system and for a 2nd reason.
This 2nd reason is that I've committed to using the MS-8 to it's full potential and am going to install a center channel.
Not just any center channel but a true 3-way version with a tweeter, midrange, and midbass just like the left and right channels all using active crossovers.
I am very excited about this new direction and can't wait to hear how it all sounds when completed. 
This brings my to my next secret.
I've decided that I am going to compete in 2 seat MECA.
With the addition of the MS-8 and a true 3-way center channel, competing in 2 seat just makes sense. 
So this is the direction that the Suburban is going and it's full steam ahead. 
And if anyone is keeping track, I'm up to 28 speakers now.
This is going to be f'ing awesome! 


Left front, center, right front 3-way components.



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Here's the wiring harnesses I spent the weekend making when I wasn't doing Mother's Day stuff. 



All midbass speakers get eyelets due to their threaded screw connector design.


Left front midbass.




Left front midrange.




Left front tweeter.


I ran out of Brother P-Touch printer tape so I will finish the labeling on this one at a later date.



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Right front midbass.




Right front midrange.




Right front tweeter.




Center midbass.




Center midrange.




Center tweeter.





Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Some of you were asking about the Techflex colors.
Here's a link to Techflex and a link to the color wheel. 

Techflex Braided Sleeving Solutions

(Click the colors option)
Techflex - Flexo PET


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Grizz Archer

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

2-Seater? Are you bloody mad?! Gonna be sick man...


----------



## Bluenote

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Brett, 3 way center channel! That's going to be wild! Looking forward to your concepts for integration of the center speakers...I'm sure your mind is running overtime on ideas


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



Bluenote said:


> Brett, 3 way center channel! That's going to be wild! Looking forward to your concepts for integration of the center speakers...I'm sure your mind is running overtime on ideas


Thanks Thomas.
I appreciate that very much. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I managed to get some more wiring harnesses completed this weekend.


Row #2 left side midbass.




Row #2 right side midbass.




Row #3 left side midbass.




Row #3 right side midbass.





Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

This next post is mostly for my friend Cajunner. 
I did a step by step of how I put a terminal on the end of the speaker cable and finish off the loom.
Some of you may do it differently than I and most of you are much better at soldering than I am for sure but this is how I did them.
Also, I went back through the other harnesses and recrimped the terminals on the midranges which was not easy with the headliner installed. 
Anyway, here it is:


12 gauge DIYMA speaker cable.


Cables stripped bare.


I twist the strands to make sliding the terminal on easier.


Ring terminal in place.


My new crimp tool.


Close up of the jaws.




Crimping the ring terminal.


Close up of both crimped terminals.





Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Heating up the wire and terminal for solder application.


Applying solder to the joint.


Fully soldered terminal and cable.




3/8" heatshrink slid over the joints.


Both sleeves shrunk to size.


1/2" gray heatshrink caps off the Techflex end.


Printed label aligned in place.


1/2" clear heatshrink cut to size and slid into place.


Completed loom.





Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

OMG you guys won't believe what Carolyn Hall Young sent me today. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...eates-her-latest-precision-power-artwork.html


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SilkySlim

That is so awesome what a special person!!! You are very lucky treasure it!!  what a difference. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## cajunner

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

great work on the crimping, that's a mechanical compression A grade...

only thing I would suggest is to use heat sinking on the cable behind the terminal near the insulation end.

that way you could keep the heat from deforming and discoloring the insulation.

and what a lucky chance to have CHY create a template of corrections for works that she didn't get to be involved in, with the former misuse of her art.

you should preserve it, as it's not just unique, it's a living record, making it an original, virginal CHY creation. A restoration of integrity to the fans, as much as to the brand.

some would say "that doesn't matter, who cares" but they would be missing a finer detail, much like in music appreciation, it's all about the details.


----------



## theoldguy

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> My new crimp tool.


more details please!?!?!?!?! make/model/serial number?


----------



## theoldguy

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

wait I think I found it. Is this the right one?

D-Sub Installation Tool


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



cajunner said:


> great work on the crimping, that's a mechanical compression A grade...
> 
> only thing I would suggest is to use heat sinking on the cable behind the terminal near the insulation end.
> 
> that way you could keep the heat from deforming and discoloring the insulation.
> 
> and what a lucky chance to have CHY create a template of corrections for works that she didn't get to be involved in, with the former misuse of her art.
> 
> you should preserve it, as it's not just unique, it's a living record, making it an original, virginal CHY creation. A restoration of integrity to the fans, as much as to the brand.
> 
> some would say "that doesn't matter, who cares" but they would be missing a finer detail, much like in music appreciation, it's all about the details.


Thanks buddy for the compliment on the crimp and the heatshrink suggestion. 
I found the key to getting that tight compression is to put a literal death grip on the tool.


As for the CHY banner, I am already all over the preserving part. :thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



theoldguy said:


> wait I think I found it. Is this the right one?
> 
> D-Sub Installation Tool


Yes that's it.
I found one on ebay for you with free shipping. 

Steren D Sub Terminals AWG 22 28 Crimping Tool 500 210 | eBay


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## garysummers

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Ok, time to reveal a couple of secrets that I've been holding back on for awhile and I am now ready to tell.
> I recently bought a 4th set of PPI PC3.65C 3-ways because I wanted some extras lying around just in case since PPI is no longer selling my version of the 3-way system and for a 2nd reason.
> This 2nd reason is that I've committed to using the MS-8 to it's full potential and am going to install a center channel.
> Not just any center channel but a true 3-way version with a tweeter, midrange, and midbass just like the left and right channels all using active crossovers.
> I am very excited about this new direction and can't wait to hear how it all sounds when completed.
> This brings my to my next secret.
> I've decided that I am going to compete in 2 seat MECA.
> With the addition of the MS-8 and a true 3-way center channel, competing in 2 seat just makes sense.
> So this is the direction that the Suburban is going and it's full steam ahead.
> And if anyone is keeping track, I'm up to 28 speakers now.
> This is going to be f'ing awesome!
> 
> 
> Left front, center, right front 3-way components.
> 
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Bret,

Just curious why you would not go with a true 5.1 processor if you are taking your system in this direction. I think you will find the MS8 lacks much of the control your system will require in tuning. Also it does not have Dolby digital or DTS decoding. Just curious!


----------



## Coppertone

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

^^^. What are some examples of the 5.1 Processor that you are referring to please ?


----------



## garysummers

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Well you could use the Alpine PXA-H800. It would not enable him to run all front drivers active but would afford the sound format decoding. In fact no car audio processor ever made would allow you to run this system fully active. The other alternative which is risky and would require gear hunting would be to run two Alpine F1 processors. That would yield the most flexibility and tuning capabilities.


----------



## Coppertone

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Thanks for that information as I was truly curious as to what was out on the current market that would cover all of those speakers.


----------



## papasin

garysummers said:


> Well you could use the Alpine PXA-H800. It would not enable him to run all front drivers active but would afford the sound format decoding. In fact no car audio processor ever made would allow you to run this system fully active. The other alternative which is risky and would require gear hunting would be to run two Alpine F1 processors. That would yield the most flexibility and tuning capabilities.



An Alpine H800 then stacking multiple Mosconi 4to6s or miniDSPs might do it.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



garysummers said:


> Bret,
> 
> Just curious why you would not go with a true 5.1 processor if you are taking your system in this direction. I think you will find the MS8 lacks much of the control your system will require in tuning. Also it does not have Dolby digital or DTS decoding. Just curious!


Where do I start?
How about with thank you very much for following my build. 
After reading your posts in Jim's SoCal show thread I must admit I am quite intrigued with how you approached your MB build and your solutions to your dash speaker placements including the shrouding around them.
I agree the MS-8 is limited and has cost me many an hour of sleep thinking of how to work around all that I need to run through it.
I have a few reasons I went with the MS-8 but if you've read through all or most of this thread, then you know that I am always open to changes that improves the system or solves the inherent problems created by my inability to do anything in moderation. 
Hence my good friend Richard Papasin's response of using a flotilla of dsps. 
I remember you posting that the MS-8 changes the music from the original enough that you chose not to use it.
I also remember you saying that you don't run the center channel when listening to music because you like it better without It running. 
I would very much like to have you expand on this if you have time.
Also, please consider this an offer for you to make suggestions at anytime and to further discuss other dsp options.
Once again, thank you for lending your time and suggestions to help me achieve the outcome I'm hoping for. 
I absolutely love this forum. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## garysummers

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I do not use the center channel when reproducing stereo recordings. I feel the up-mix systems available currently for automotive use alter the original recording enough that I prefer to listen in stereo. I have taken part in very controlled listening tests in several studios to do A/B testing of theses processes. As far as the center channel goes, the Alpine F1 processors have bass management for the center channel which splits frequencies below your selected frequency equally to left and right. So the need to use you 6 inch woofer in the center could potentially go away. I am curious where you are going to place that in the car. This feature works quite well IMHO. It is essentially a crossover. This feature is in the PXA-H800 as well. The little shrouds on the front stage speakers started as an experiment with cardboard and the Alcantara double stuck to it. Listened for a week or two and felt that it improved the focus and resolution of the system, so I had Scott Babson build them.

I really think that if you build your system to this extreme and not allow yourself the ability to play Discreet 5.1 material you will be missing out.


----------



## JoshHefnerX

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

If you're going to all the trouble of putting a center channel in you may as well get full use out of it. As big as your system is you are probably at the point of go big or go home. You have like 20 speakers or more in this vehicle, how about using the pxa-h800 to get the 5.1 processing and then hand off any additional channels that it cant handle to a secondary processor like a ps8 or something - maybe back seats/doors?

Josh


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



JoshHefnerX said:


> If you're going to all the trouble of putting a center channel in you may as well get full use out of it. As big as your system is you are probably at the point of go big or go home. You have like 20 speakers or more in this vehicle, how about using the pxa-h800 to get the 5.1 processing and then hand off any additional channels that it cant handle to a secondary processor like a ps8 or something - maybe back seats/doors?
> 
> Josh


To put it another way, I am all in with this build.
I don't know any other way to say it other than it's always been that way with me much to my wife's frustration through the last three decades. 
So for clarity there's a total of 28 speakers in this vehicle; 30 if you count the tweeters separately from the 6x9 speakers.
During most of the time they're will only be 16 actually running.

Front stage-11 speakers including 2 8" downfiring subs in the center console.
2nd row-6 speakers (switched off unless that row is occupied).
3rd row-6 speakers (switch off unless that row is occupied).
Cargo area-3 12" subs behind the 3rd row seat.
Back doors-2 6x9 coaxials for rear fill.

Planned use of the MS-8 to work with all these speakers are the following:

Channel 1-Left front midrange & tweeter.
Channel 2-Center front midrange & tweeter.
Channel 3-Right front midrange & tweeter.
Channel 4 Left front midbass.
Channel 5-Center front midbass.
Channel 6-Right front midbass.
Channel 7-Left back door 6x9 coaxial.
Channel 8-Right back door 6x9 coaxial.

Both front center console subs will be piggy backed off channel 5, the center channel midbass.
All three rear subs will be time delayed separately using my PPI PSC-221 Phase Shifter to bring them forward and in sync with everything else. 

All five subs and the three front tweeters will be actively crossed over separately through my two PPI FRX-322 Active Crossovers.

The 2nd row and 3rd row midbasses, midranges, and tweeters are all actively crossed over using the internal PPI FRX-456 Active Crossover in my PPI Ax606.2 6 channel amplifier.
The only speakers that will be run passive are the 6x9 coaxials in the back door because I ran out of active crossovers to process them. 

I will post more in just a few minutes.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



garysummers said:


> I do not use the center channel when reproducing stereo recordings. I feel the up-mix systems available currently for automotive use alter the original recording enough that I prefer to listen in stereo. I have taken part in very controlled listening tests in several studios to do A/B testing of theses processes. As far as the center channel goes, the Alpine F1 processors have bass management for the center channel which splits frequencies below your selected frequency equally to left and right. So the need to use you 6 inch woofer in the center could potentially go away. * I am curious where you are going to place that in the car. * This feature works quite well IMHO. It is essentially a crossover. This feature is in the PXA-H800 as well. The little shrouds on the front stage speakers started as an experiment with cardboard and the Alcantara double stuck to it. Listened for a week or two and felt that it improved the focus and resolution of the system, so I had Scott Babson build them.
> 
> I really think that if you build your system to this extreme and not allow yourself the ability to play Discreet 5.1 material you will be missing out.


^^^
I am going to locate it here between the two floor vents on the transmission hump in it's own enclosure that will mimic the doors as best I can.







I read a little about the Alpine H800 with F1 tech this morning and can see your point.
I would need at least two of them to cover all the speakers individually but one can be used in the same manner as I intend to use the MS-8.
It sure would be nice though to have each individual speaker separately time aligned, eq'd, and actively crossed over.
You present and intriguing proposal Gary. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Bluenote

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> ^^^
> I am going to locate it here between the two floor vents on the transmission hump in it's own enclosure that will mimic the doors as best I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read a little about the Alpine H800 with F1 tech this morning and can see your point.
> I would need at least two of them to cover all the speakers individually but one can be used in the same manner as I intend to use the MS-8.
> It sure would be nice though to have each individual speaker separately time aligned, eq'd, and actively crossed over.
> You present and intriguing proposal Gary.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Has 'anyone' ever tried to link (2) H800's together? I am sure it is rare when when a system design would call for it (but) it's something that has obviously been allowed in the past iterations of their Surround DSP / H990...I'm just saying, is it impossible?


----------



## papasin

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



Bluenote said:


> Has 'anyone' ever tried to link (2) H800's together? I am sure it is rare when when a system design would call for it (but) it's something that has obviously been allowed in the past iterations of their Surround DSP / H990...I'm just saying, is it impossible?


Possible (for H800 or even older Alpine processors). Todd explains quite eloquently in the post below (entire thread has good info in general).

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ghts-electrical-gurus-advice.html#post1863325


----------



## Bluenote

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



papasin said:


> Possible (for H800 or even older Alpine processors). Todd explains quite eloquently in the post below (entire thread has good info in general).
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ghts-electrical-gurus-advice.html#post1863325


Richard thanks for the info  ask and ye shall 'rethink your whole system!'


----------



## garysummers

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Two drawbacks if I'm reading all this right about the H800 is that it doesn't send out rear fill or center channel signals unless using 5.1 media so those speakers would be dead during 2 channel playback and of course competitions which will completely defeat the point of what I'm trying to accomplish.
> Am I wrong?
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


There is a up-mix process in the H800, I believe it is called "Euphony".
Similar to Logic 7. Not sure how involved the parameters are as far as ability to modify them.

Yes and Dolby PL2


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



garysummers said:


> There is a up-mix process in the H800, I believe it is called "Euphony".
> Similar to Logic 7. Not sure how involved the parameters are as far as ability to modify them.
> 
> Yes and Dolby PL2


I'll look up pl2 and euphony tomorrow when I have time.
Thank you all.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## BigRed

Euphony sucks. Don't ask me how I know


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Got the outside CHY banner pics done today.
They came out excellent. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...st-precision-power-artwork-2.html#post2106054


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Hope your happy now Bret! Much to my better judgement.......here I am


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



rexroadj said:


> Hope your happy now Bret! Much to my better judgement.......here I am


Where's the like button? 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Grizz Archer

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



rexroadj said:


> Hope your happy now Bret! Much to my better judgement.......here I am


Awesome! Glad to have you back! Dude, we both ran across horrific people in this industry. But that does not mean we need to stay away from it, just the losers. We just need to take the high road and let the losers dig their own graves, which has already started...


----------



## ryanr7386

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Alright, If no one else will. What's up?

BUMP!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



ryanr7386 said:


> Alright, If no one else will. What's up?
> 
> BUMP!


Well I'll tell you what's up.
We're waiting to see if we're going to have to evacuate our ranch tonight due to the King Fire is two ridgelines away.



This is bad guys......really bad.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## MayLegacy

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Sorry to hear that, I am over here in Reno and the smoke is making it so I can barely see the hills behind my house but you have real concerns there. Hoping the best for you.

I just started reading your build, was bummed to see your last post


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



MayLegacy said:


> Sorry to hear that, I am over here in Reno and the smoke is making it so I can barely see the hills behind my house but you have real concerns there. Hoping the best for you.
> 
> I just started reading your build, was bummed to see your last post


Thank you.
I am on here right now cuz I need a distraction.
I went through the house documenting everything for insurance, made a list of what to take, arranged with family to help move out all my vehicles and relocate my livestock to the Placerville County Fairgrounds.
All we can do is wait it out and hope the winds don't shift west or I could lose everything within hours.
Time will tell.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin

Bret - please take care and if there's anything we can do, you have my number. Best regards to the family and take it easy man.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



papasin said:


> Bret - please take care and if there's anything we can do, you have my number. Best regards to the family and take it easy man.


Thank you Richard.
You've been a very good friend to me for going on a couple of years now and I really appreciate your post. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Bluenote

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Brett, wishing the best and safest outcome for your family and community.


----------



## astrochex

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Hope the fire stays away from your property, Brett.


----------



## rton20s

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Fires here in California are nuts right now. Hope you guys stay safe.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Thanks for the well wishes guys. 
It helps a lot.
I took the rest of the week off to be ready if we need to evacuate.
I want to share this pic posted today at Lake Tahoe looking at the King Fire from the other side. 
I really have no words that would add anything to it.



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rton20s

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Some of the images taken during these horrific fires can certainly leave you speechless. The raw power, destruction, and even beauty are something to behold. 

A shot from the Coutney Fire at Bass Lake...


----------



## JoshHefnerX

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Those are some crazy pics! Good luck to you.

Josh


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Here's an update. 
The air assault and weather went better than anyone could have dreamed of today. 
If the winds hang in there like this just one more day it will be very difficult for the fire to reach us at that point so it's highly likely that we won't be evacuating. 
The fire did reach Hell Hole and got into the Rubicon Canyon (all you 4x4 Jeepers know where that is) so it's going to continue to burn until the winter rains and snows come.
Some would say that area needed a really good burn anyway from decades of fuel piled up.
Anyway, it looks like we and the surrounding communities are going to be ok for now. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Here's a few pics today from the back of my house about an hour ago.
I got to watch the whole air assault on the west side of the fire take place from my porch.....a very eerie sight to watch unfold in your backyard.

The big DC-10 tanker right over my house.


Fire retardant drop runs occurring all afternoon like a ballet in the sky unfolding in front of me.
All I needed was some classical music to go with it.


This pic alone tells me I am just too damn close to this sh&t. 



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## nittanylion64

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Those are some neat pics. Too bad they had to be taken during that situation. I wish you and your family good luck, and prayers to those who have become a victim to the fire.


----------



## JoshHefnerX

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Wow dude you actually saw the retardant being dropped that's damn close. Good news though that you're probably in the clear.

Josh


----------



## n_olympios

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Having been literally IN a fire (not as big as this but still big enough to burn several thousands of acres of green forest) alongside my best friend who's a fireman, and having been almost sprayed down with water from the planes, I know exactly what you must feel like, Bret. 

I hope all goes well out there.


----------



## ryanr7386

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Wow, had no idea! Makes me feel small after initially bumping your thread man! Good luck to you and your Family Bret. Wish I was closer (Minneapolis) to assist if needed.

Rick


----------



## joselmartinez

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Hey Boss, even I'm all the way up in the east coast, I will follow up on you, and hope that this dam thing does not approach near your family. Me an my family will pray for that.

I wish I could be closer to help in any way.

best regards.


----------



## rton20s

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Glad to hear things are looking more favorable for you and yours. Keep us in the loop, and let us know if you need anything.


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Damn that's close. Do you guys have a fire break? I know with a fire that size it would have to be pretty sizable.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



quality_sound said:


> Damn that's close. Do you guys have a fire break? I know with a fire that size it would have to be pretty sizable.


All the dozers are on the other side of the fire trying to keep it from working it's way into Kyburz and Lake Tahoe proper. 
We have Bear Creek and Traverse Creek as natural fire breaks but I'm not holding my breath on them since the fire jumped the south fork of the American River (good sized river) two days ago.
The good news today is it appears that the retardant dropped yesterday is holding. The smoke cleared enough finally an hour ago that I could see out that way.
They also did a lot of backfires last night along Pollock Pines to consume up fuel if the winds shift which why there's so much more smoke this morning.
So far so good today.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



ryanr7386 said:


> Wow, had no idea! Makes me feel small after initially bumping your thread man! Good luck to you and your Family Bret. Wish I was closer (Minneapolis) to assist if needed.
> 
> Rick


LOL!
Glad you did Rick.
Having to put it to words surprisingly helped me refocus and calm down.
As you can imagine, everyone including livestock are stressed but there's good people up here and we have each other's back. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## quality_sound

Yeah, I've never trusted the natural breaks in the foothills there. Not after the last time most of 50 went up. The natural breaks didn't do squat. I'm glad the retardant seems to be working.


----------



## astrochex

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Good to see the situation seems to be improving for you and your family.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



astrochex said:


> Good to see the situation seems to be improving for you and your family.


Thank you.
I must have passed 60 crews along an 8 mile stretch of 193 today on my way north to Oroville for work.
I was looking forward to getting away from the smoke but I found that it was all the way up 3 hours north.
Then I came home today to two columns of smoke along the closest ridge and said to myself we're f&*ked.
Turns out the hotshot crews are back burning in hopes of staving off tomorrow's red flag winds to the west.
So one more dangerous day before some really significant rain starts to come in.
Everyone is tired, everyone is stressed, everyone has had enough, but everyone is over the top thankful that not a single structure in our area has been lost.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Bluenote

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

That's great Brett! Glad the outlook has improved.


----------



## imjustjason

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Radio said that the front that's bringing the rain is also bringing winds, is that causing problems?


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



imjustjason said:


> Radio said that the front that's bringing the rain is also bringing winds, is that causing problems?


Not yet.
We survived the red flag warning day without any additional nightmares popping up.
As for the winds, they are very tricky in the Sierras but we'll know tomorrow for sure. 
Thanks Jason. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## JoshHefnerX

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Any update? You still staying safe?


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Finally, heavy rains all day to the point the EBS put out a flash flood warning in the King Fire area. 
We are now off the "in danger list" and the evacuees that had to leave are returning home.
For all intents and purposes, even though it will burn for a month more in the Rubicon Canyon, this fire is done except for the mop up and reclamation work.

We're all good up here now. :thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Thanks guys for all your concern and messages.
I have never been closer to losing everything in my life than in these last two weeks so all the pms e-mails, phone calls, and posts helped a lot.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

And some more good news.
My latest PPI unicorn arrived today.
It's going to go in my Honda Fit. 








Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## astrochex

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Finally, heavy rains all day to the point the EBS put out a flash flood warning in the King Fire area.
> We are now off the "in danger list" and the evacuees that had to leave are returning home.
> For all intents and purposes, even though it will burn for a month more in the Rubicon Canyon, this fire is done except for the mop up and reclamation work.
> 
> We're all good up here now.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


That is great news Brett. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



astrochex said:


> That is great news Brett. Thanks for letting us know.


Thanks again to you guys.
Now that it's over I am debating if I should delete all this fire stuff from my build log and was wondering what you guys thought since you all were a part of it as much as I. 
So should I remove the King Fire posts?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Bluenote

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I say No, because it is life documentation. As we have all seen, build logs begin and at times suddenly end ( without completion ) because the variables of Life show up. Oftentimes, taking complete precedence over our projects. Sometimes, these variables pass and the build continues to better than expected outcomes. What I am saying Brett, is that these build logs oftentimes reveal more than just our preoccupation with this beautiful past-time of ours, but it also shows the more important aspect that is shared which is You, and the circumstances you were up against to manifest your ideas!  So, I humbly suggest you keep the log as-is.


----------



## HondAudio

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> And some more good news.
> My latest PPI unicorn arrived today.
> It's going to go in my Honda Fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Hey, wait a minute... this a repost from Facebook


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



HondAudio said:


> Hey, wait a minute... this a repost from Facebook


I'm on there too. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



Bluenote said:


> I say No, because it is life documentation. As we have all seen, build logs begin and at times suddenly end ( without completion ) because the variables of Life show up. Oftentimes, taking complete precedence over our projects. Sometimes, these variables pass and the build continues to better than expected outcomes. What I am saying Brett, is that these build logs oftentimes reveal more than just our preoccupation with this beautiful past-time of ours, but it also shows the more important aspect that is shared which is You, and the circumstances you were up I against to manifest your ideas!  So, I humbly suggest you keep the log as-is.


Incredibly well said Thomas.
You've convinced me to keep it all.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Bluenote

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

That's great! Looking forward to the continuation.


----------



## BIGMIKE

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Glad your family is out if danger. Also think its a good idea to keep the posts. Been following this build, absolutely love the fact that it is "more/different" than most builds. This has been very inspiring to try some things i thought people would question. After all, "you" should be happy with how "your" vehicle sounds. Keep up the great work, really looking forward to how that front stage turns out. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## deltasaurus

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I know it has been a few weeks since your last post, but I have to say Thank you for updating us through the trying time that you have just been through. I also want to say a big thanks to the man upstairs for sparing you and your family from a catastrophic loss. I hope that I am right on the spared comment. Good people should have good things happening to them and I can definitely tell that you are a good person. A model that more people in the industry should aspire for. Thank you for sticking with us for the duration of this build and I hope that you are able to complete it and be able to enjoy the fruits of your labor sometime soon. If I wasn't here in the SE I would offer my limited skills to help that happen. Glad to see someone doing a complete OS PPI amp/processor build, I ran 4 of old digital amps in the competition car that I retired in 1994. Walked away from the industry and just completed my first build in 20 years, definitely not as complex as the 'Burban, but something that I am proud of. Thank you again, and I hope to meet you someday, maybe at finals 2015!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



BIGMIKE said:


> Glad your family is out if danger. Also think its a good idea to keep the posts. Been following this build, absolutely love the fact that it is "more/different" than most builds. This has been very inspiring to try some things i thought people would question. After all, "you" should be happy with how "your" vehicle sounds. Keep up the great work, really looking forward to how that front stage turns out. Thanks for sharing.





deltasaurus said:


> I know it has been a few weeks since your last post, but I have to say Thank you for updating us through the trying time that you have just been through. I also want to say a big thanks to the man upstairs for sparing you and your family from a catastrophic loss. I hope that I am right on the spared comment. Good people should have good things happening to them and I can definitely tell that you are a good person. A model that more people in the industry should aspire for. Thank you for sticking with us for the duration of this build and I hope that you are able to complete it and be able to enjoy the fruits of your labor sometime soon. If I wasn't here in the SE I would offer my limited skills to help that happen. Glad to see someone doing a complete OS PPI amp/processor build, I ran 4 of old digital amps in the competition car that I retired in 1994. Walked away from the industry and just completed my first build in 20 years, definitely not as complex as the 'Burban, but something that I am proud of. Thank you again, and I hope to meet you someday, maybe at finals 2015!


Yeah it's been a few since I posted. 
All is good here regarding the King Fire.
It's still burning in the Rubicon Canyon but it's 100% contained and the weather is now in full chilly Fall mode.
Yep, life on the Divide is settling back into normalcy.
Even the bickering over water rights on FB has returned. 

As for the Suburban; my ever evolving build from hell.....
After tomorrow if I don't have to go out for inspections, I will finish my install in my 95 Toyota 4Runner that I bought for my oldest daughter.
It's nothing special but I need to wrap it up before I can continue on the Suburban which should be tomorrow and then she can have her own vehicle finally and not borrow mine. 
Anyway, I'll be back on the Suburban in a day or so and hopefully have some new pics by next Sunday. 

(addendum)
I would like to add something else that is kind of a small epiphany.
After reading through so many of your posts, it has occurred to me that this car audio vision that I have been sharing with you as it progresses over the last few years is no longer "my" build but in many ways "our" build. 
I know it's just a stupid SUV with some cool car audio components but like my good friend Thomas (Bluenote) posted, this thread has become as much a story in it's own as it is the final outcome.
Having said that I realize more than ever that I need to get "the story" completed sooner than later....for me and also for those of you that have hung in there with me all this time. 

Thank you. :thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SilkySlim

? keep going ??


----------



## vwdave

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Damn Bret, I've missed a lot. Sorry to read about the close call with the fire, we had that last year, nothing is scarier. Glad to read that everything worked out for you and your family. We were evacuated last year but were able to return, the fire came as close as 60 feet from our front door.

You really need to finish this install. I love the work so far, but I try to check back in your thread every so often for some kind of update. Keep it coming, but no rush. Do it right, none of us are going anywhere.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



vwdave said:


> Damn Bret, I've missed a lot. Sorry to read about the close call with the fire, we had that last year, nothing is scarier. Glad to read that everything worked out for you and your family. We were evacuated last year but were able to return, the fire came as close as 60 feet from our front door.
> 
> You really need to finish this install. I love the work so far, but I try to check back in your thread every so often for some kind of update. Keep it coming, but no rush. Do it right, none of us are going anywhere.


60 feet..I can't even imagine what that would've been like. ><
So glad you came out unscathed.
As long as I live I never want to experience anything like that ever ever ever again. 


I had an "aha" moment about 3am PST yesterday regarding wiring my frustrating dash/pod layout that's going to solve much of my concerns.
I will save the solution when I get to that point of the build soon but needless to say I am relieved. 
I also had a small win when I was wiring my doors yesterday afternoon.
I thought I would going to have to drill through the factory molex plugs like many of you have had to do in order to pass the wiring cleanly from the a/b pillars to the doors but there aren't any molex plugs the doors of a 97 Suburban; just a big fat empty rubber flextube that easily lets my thick Techflex covered looms pass through. 
Which reminds me, I need to order some more Luxury Liner Pro..........


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

As promised some really good progress this weekend.
I finished up the sound deadening and 6.5" midbass install in a number of the doors and was able to install the customized door panels I did awhile back for the last time.
Finally, actual door panels back on my doors after tear down that took place almost two years ago to the day. 
Check off another part of this build as done done done. :thumbsup:


Passenger front door with only AlphaDamp installed.


Factory 6.5" midbass speaker location.


Test fitting the PPI midbass.


The inner door skin speaker hole had a step down ledge around half of it so I took up the gap with Dynamat Xtreme.


Black Hole tiles. If they're good enough for Bing and Joey at Simplicity-N-Sound, then I have to try them out.




They come with an adhesive back but I wanted to make sure they stayed put.


Black Hole tiles installed.







Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Passenger front wiring harness (lavender) installed inside the door.


Fishing the harness through the factory pass through tube into the kick panel location.


Pass through tube pushed back into place.


Harness exiting out the kick panel location.




Inner door skin before sound deadening.


Sound deadening the top of the inner door skin with Ensolite.


I doubled the Ensolite over the lip edge to the inside to reduce door panel rattles.



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Push pins I bought on Ebay to hold the Luxury Liner Pro in place.


Luxury Liner Pro cut to fit and push pinned in place. I was very fortunate that the Suburban door panels are recessed just the right amount along the lip area to allow me to use a full sheet of LLP to cover the entire inner panel below the door latch line.




Hole cut through the Luxury Liner Pro for the 6.5" midbass.




I re-installed the factory rain shield to keep these PPI beauties dry.


A little blue Loctite on the threads to help ensure the connectors stay tight.


Both connectors tightly screwed in place.


Midbass installed with the Luxury Liner Pro sandwiched between for an air tight and rattle free speaker install.




Ensolite sealing around the inner door release handle.


Ensolite sealing around the arm rest mount.


Ensolite sealing around the speaker.


Ensolite completely sealing the entire edge of the Luxury Liner Pro.



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

At last, the inner door panel is finally snapped back in place with brand new push pins for the very last time.
I still can't believe it's been two years since I tore this vehicle apart. epper:


Inner door panel (driver) with the old gray carpet lining and velour inserts.


Passenger inner door panel with the new custom black velour inserts.


Switch panel and inner door release handle trim bezel all cleaned up and re-installed.


Excess Ensolite trimmed away with a carpet knife.




Ensolite lining the inside of the trim panels for added deadening and rattle mitigation.


A very nice and tight fit.


One down, five more to go. 




Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Now onto the driver side rear door completion.
Due to the narrower door, Chevrolet extended the factory 6.5" speaker location outward into the cab so the speaker would clear the window regulator motor mounted directly behind it. 
I was able to re-use the same stock location and factory speaker grille with some modifications of the PPI midbass basket for a nice clean installation.

Factory door panel prior to tear down and customization.


Factory 6.5" speaker location.


Test fitting the PPI midbass.


Original factory speaker protection screen cover used to demonstrated the irregular shape of the mounting location.


Screen cover positioned over the 6.5" midbass to demonstrate how much larger the basket lip edge is.


I used a Bic Wite-Out pen to mark along the basket edge that needed to be trimmed.


6.5" midbass all marked off and ready for trimming.



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Bluenote

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Nice Brett!


----------



## bkjay

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Good job bro! That looks really good.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

PPI 6.5" midbass trimmed to size using an orbital grinder with a 120 grit sandpaper disk for a nice clean fit.


Midbass installed using the factory push pins for a very tight and flush mount.




Factory speaker grill coverplate re-installed.





Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Now I am just waiting on another shipment of Luxury Liner Pro (3 more sheets) so I can finish the last of these doors.
The order should arrive tomorrow.
More to come shortly. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rton20s

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Very nice progress Bret. I look forward to the chance to hear it at one of the get togethers.


----------



## JoshHefnerX

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Yay we got to see some progress!

Josh


----------



## Grizz Archer

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Nicely done buddy!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Driver door is completed.
It just needs a good cleaning.
I was surpised how many door pins I have had to replace to get a tight fit. 
Good thing I bought 30 of them from GM. 

(addendum)
I want to add that I am overwhelmingly pleased with how frickin' solid these doors are when closed.
I can ever so slightly hear the power mirror motors operate with the doors shut which is a hugely demonstrable improvement.
Someone a ways back posted that this Suburban is going to be as quiet as a tomb......I'm finding out that statement is quite accurate. 


All sealed up for the last time. 


Left front midbass (electric blue) harness ran through the a-pillar and out the kick panel. 


Pile of new push pins to keep the door panels tight up against the sound deadening.



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I am having some clearance issues with the side door 6.5" midbass speakers. The fit phenomenally well in the stock door panel location as shown above but they are significantly deeper than the original GM speakers and they are making contact with the inner door skin at the window motor location.
I am working on some solutions that I think will work but I will have to take that up on Thursday due to a heavy workload tomorrow. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## REGULARCAB

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I am having some clearance issues with the side door 6.5" midbass speakers. The fit phenomenally well in the stock door panel location as shown above but they are significantly deeper than the original GM speakers and they are making contact with the inner door skin at the window motor location.
> I am working on some solutions that I think will work but I will have to take that up on Thursday due to a heavy workload tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Could do what I did in the Silverado and cut out that grill and front mount the speaker on a deep arse baffle. It worked surprisingly well, and surprisingly didn't choke off from what I heard. Slightly different door panel but same concept.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



REGULARCAB said:


> Could do what I did in the Silverado and cut out that grill and front mount the speaker on a deep arse baffle. It worked surprisingly well, and surprisingly didn't choke off from what I heard. Slightly different door panel but same concept.





Thank you for that solution. 
It's not the front doors; they fit perfectly.
It's the side doors as shown in this pic.



And they are hitting here.



Normally I would cut out the blockage but the damn window motor is right there so I am considering using a dolly and sledge to clearance the sheetmetal.
I only need 1/4" clearance for it all to work.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## REGULARCAB

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Ouch ya, slightly different beast.

Back that door up close to a wall and use a jack and a 2X4? :shrug:


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



REGULARCAB said:


> Ouch ya, slightly different beast.
> 
> Back that door up close to a wall and use a jack and a 2X4? :shrug:


Hmmm.....let me look at that option in the daylight Thursday.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rton20s

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Watch me go just a wee bit too far and shatter the damn window.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


These guys work magic in getting windows out of the way!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



rton20s said:


> These guys work magic in getting windows out of the way!


Smart guy. 
You're been reading too many of my posts in the Cali gtgs and MECA events and have picked up on my sense of humor. 
I meant since the window motor mounting area is what I am coaxing along, I might tweek the motor and window regulator to0 much resulting in a catastrophic failure.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

The end has finally arrived.
My last two amps that I am running in this build are now completely reconditioned and in better than new shape just like their sisters in my safe awaiting installation. 
My sincere thanks goes to my super secret tech The Stig for all his efforts and support in my vision of a PPI Art tribute build.
He believed in me enough to come out of retirement and recondition a total of 14 Art amps for me.
How do you thank a friend for that kind of effort?
Someday I will figure out a way. 

My A200.2 that will power my center channel midbass.






All the old caps that were replaced.



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

This is also the A600.2 that I have chosen out of my 3 A600.2 amps to run my two PPI Art A.8sq speakers in the center console.
BTW, both these amps turned out to be in excellent condition and didn't require any additional repairs other than some solder issues.

My last amp to be reconditioned.









Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## TrickyRicky

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

A desoldering tool comes in very handy when removing various caps and through hole components. I don't regret one single bit buying a Hakko desoldering iron.

Don't those Art's have those dreadful ceramic daughter boards (hate those things, old school RF's used them as well....same issues, leaky smd caps).


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



TrickyRicky said:


> A desoldering tool comes in very handy when removing various caps and through hole components. I don't regret one single bit buying a Hakko desoldering iron.
> 
> Don't those Art's have those dreadful ceramic daughter boards (hate those things, old school RF's used them as well....same issues, leaky smd caps).


Yes the sip boards; one for each channel.
My Ax606.2 has six of them. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Time to tackle the passenger side door. 
I took some friendly advice (see above) and clearanced the inner door skin with a ball peen hammer just enough to create a small dish where the midbass magnet was touching.
I also used some dynamat Xtreme on the door panel where the speaker mounts to move it out another 1/8".
Both adjustments resulted in just enough spacing to allow the door panel to mount properly with no part of the magnet making contact.....a big win!
Here's the pics of the work accomplished.


Inner door skin that's in the way.




After clearancing.




Routing the pass door midbass (Superhero) wiring loom.


Passing into and through the B-pillar.





Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Ensolite along the top.


Luxury Liner Pro lining the inner door panel.


Entire inner door panel sealed with Ensolite.






Making room for the magnet.


A ring of Ensolite on the back of the midbass magnet just in case there was any door panel contact.


Yet another midbass wired up for the last time. 



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## All-Or-Nothing

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I love this thread.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I had to replace every door panel clip and receptacle on this door to make sure the panel stays nice and tight.

Door panel back in place.


A nice tight seal against the door.






Three down and three to go.



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## JoshHefnerX

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

It's nice to see progress going on again. Usually on projects that take this long they never get finished. I admire your tenacity.


Josh


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

The driver rear side door is now complete.
I decided to add a few pics of some of the changes I made on both side doors but forgot to post.
Now all I need to do is wire and finish sealing up both rear barn doors and then it's onto A,B,C, & D pillar panel reinstallation.
Four down, two to go. 

The ring of Dynamat Xtreme I used to space and seal the midbass to the door panel.


Inner door panel area that needs to be clearanced.


Midbass reinstalled in the panel.


Factory grille cover plate reinstalled.


All clearanced out once again using a ball peen hammer.



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Driver rear side door midbass wiring (Ogre) loom installed.


Loom passing through the B-pillar.


Wiring connected to the midbass.


I once again replaced all the factory door panel push pins and their female receptacles to guarantee a nice tight fit.



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

All sound deadened up and ready for the door panel.


Inner door panel finally reinstalled for the last time. 


Magnet clearance looks to be just right.








Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

A couple of quick speaker comparison pics.
I'm thinkin' it's going to sound a little bit better. 

Passenger front door before.


Passenger front door after.


Driver rear side door before.




Driver side rear door after





Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Excellent progress!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



papasin said:


> Excellent progress!


Thanks buddy. 
These doors are rock solid and not too difficult to gain access to internally if I have to replace the window motor, regulator, power door lock actuator, etc.....


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rton20s

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

That is some serious progress Bret! Should have her playing in no time!


----------



## MrsPapasin

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> It's official, I've teamed up with WCA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bret
> 
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR



Subscribed!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



MrsPapasin said:


> Subscribed!
> 
> Welcome to the team!


Thank you Linda. :thumbsup:

I suggest you start at the very first page.
You should be caught up just in time for Christmas. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Note to self and anyone else that is interested in following my sound deadening techniques. 
From now on I am going to cut 2" wide strips of Ensolite and use it for mlv joint tape instead of aluminum tape.
It holds so much better and even has "built in" sound deadening properties.
I wish I had found this product sooner because it's so damn versatile, unobtrusive, and will go were nothing else fits.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Bluenote

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Bret, when does the center channel fab begin? Looking forward to seeing that!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



Bluenote said:


> Bret, when does the center channel fab begin? Looking forward to seeing that!


Good question Thomas.
I think I really should do it next so I can get all this wiring routed and buried. 
If I have all the fiberglass materials, I will try to start on Saturday.
I will think it through some more and decide in the next day or so ok?
Today I disassembled both rear barn doors and begun work on final wire loom routing and sound deadening.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Bluenote

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Cool, I'm sure you'll find a way to bring it all together nicely!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Do you guys remember back about 7-10 pages ago when I was having trouble figuring out a molding/gasket that would clean up the lip edge on the gray plastic barn door inner window trim panels where I cut them to accommodate the 6X9 speakers?
Well none of the solutions that I had at the time looked right (a number of you were in agreement  ) so I just tabled it until one presented itself.
I found this stuff on Ebay.
It's a flexible vinyl door edge guard with an inner seam glue so I ordered about 4' of it and tried it out.
Here's the results:

The material as it was delivered.


Close up of the channel.


Barn door inner window panel with the raw edge of the cut out section.


Vinyl edge guard installed over the raw cutline and trimmed to size.





Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I had to glue the corners with 3M Weatherstrip Adhesive overnight but they conformed perfectly to the corner bend.
As you can see the molding makes for a nice clean edge, something that I wasn't able to obtain with any of the other stuff I tried so it should mate up with the speaker ring nicely.
So the only question left is should they stay black, or should I paint them to match the trim panel?
What do you think?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## REGULARCAB

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Yup, much better look than the initial material. :thumbsup:


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I think the black molding should blend with the rest of the doors pretty well. Are you going to do the lower section of the barn doors in black like the other doors? Overall, I like the continuity.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



quality_sound said:


> I think the black molding should blend with the rest of the doors pretty well. Are you going to do the lower section of the barn doors in black like the other doors? Overall, I like the continuity.


Thanks for you input.
Yes the rear barn door lower panels are in the same black velour but with copper embroidery work which I posted all back on page #26.
Here's the picture of it all together back then.



The only difference between then (pic above) and now is that I've used this black door edge molding to clean up the upper plastic panel's cut edge and fill in the gap.
So you think I should leave the edge moulding black then? 
Kinda like an accent ring? 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## JoshHefnerX

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

do you have a pic of it put back together w/ the edge molding on?


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

The reason I'm asking is because the upper plastic trim panels are getting re-dyed anyway so there's no real additional work to make the door edge molding blend in.
Here's the stuff I am using to re-dye a number of my trim panels.
SEM Classic Coat is as good as it gets and it's even available at Keyston Bros. 






Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



JoshHefnerX said:


> do you have a pic of it put back together w/ the edge molding on?


No because I am going to dye the upper panels tomorrow....sorry.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Thanks for you input.
> Yes the rear barn door lower panels are in the same black velour but with copper embroidery work which I posted all back on page #26.
> Here's the picture of it all together back then.
> 
> 
> 
> The only difference between then (pic above) and now is that I've used this black door edge molding to clean up the upper plastic panel's cut edge and fill in the gap.
> So you think I should leave the edge moulding black then?
> Kinda like an accent ring?
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Absolutely leave it. I would almost be tempted to try running the molding all the way down the separation but with the lower section already being black it might get lost. I think using it as an accent ring will be exactly the way to go.

What does have me perplexed is the speaker grill. Black would contrast but may be too much black but the gray is a little off adding a fourth color to the mix. Are you planning on changing that?


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



quality_sound said:


> Absolutely leave it. I would almost be tempted to try running the molding all the way down the separation but with the lower section already being black it might get lost. I think using it as an accent ring will be exactly the way to go.
> 
> What does have me perplexed is the speaker grill. Black would contrast but may be too much black but the gray is a little off adding a fourth color to the mix. Are you planning on changing that?


Cool!
Then I'll leave the molding black as an accent ring.
Thanks guys for the input.

As for the speaker grille color, how about I get both doors completely finished, post some pics, and then get everyone's input on it?
It's an easy change to make if the black grille material doesn't aesthetically work but once again, I don't want to add any additional tones or colors.
The grille material has to either stay black or match the gray.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

It's time now to finish the final two doors and complete this portion of the build.
As I have posted quite a few pages ago, I converted both rear barn doors to house the PPI PC.692 6X9 coaxial speakers that will be used by the MS-8 for rear fill channels.
These are the only two speakers in my build that will use passive crossovers which are the one's that came with my PC3.65C 3-way sets since they are beefy and also have a 2-way option.
I just can't wait to hear how these sound when this build is completed since they are literally 12' behind the front row seat creating what I hope will be a very expansive image. 
Both doors have already been deadened using AlphaDamp inside and out and and a full covering of Dynamat Xtreme on the inner panel.
Both lower door cards received the Luxury Liner Pro treatment and I used SEM vinyl prep to get the mlv tacky so it will bond with ample amounts of 3M Super Weatherstrip Adhesive is used to glue it to the door card. 
I also used more Ensolite on the top area of the inner door panel where the upper window trim bezel mounts just like the other four doors so all six doors are now seriously deadened.
Here's the process in detail.

LLP bonded to the lower door cards.


Brand new and stupidly expensive GM factory push pins employed once again.








Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I put off making the wiring harnesses for these doors until now since I wasn't sure where I was going to mount the passive crossovers.
Since I committed to mounting them near the amplifier rack area I made these looms out of one 12gauge lead for the low pass speaker and one 16gauge lead for the high pass tweeter all in the same Techflex sleeve.
This worked out quite well due to the limited area I had to run the loom from the door back into the vehicle.

Both rear door wiring labeling.


Left side rear barn door wiring harness using "Patriot" colored Techflex.




All four terminals crimped, soldered, and heatshrinked just like the others.


Right side rear barn door wiring harness using "Sherbet" colored Techflex.







Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rton20s

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Bret, you might have as much invested in your tech flex as I have in my entire build.


----------



## Lycancatt

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I have a question. Why did you choose to go with the ms8 and not one of ppi's newer digital processors? I must admit I really don't like the ms8 but I'm trying to be objective..and probably failing lol.

Just seems with all the ppi love there should be a deq8r instead.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Drilling the pass through hole into the door jamb.






Both the entry hole and the exiting hole (other side of the door jamb) are properly grommeted for a clean routing.


Coaxials wired up.






Coaxial mounted for the final time.





Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Ensolite installed.


Inner speaker ring mounted.


Upper window trim bezel installed.


Lower door panel installed.


Outer spearker ring mounted.




Wiring harness routed into the vehicle body. Note-The zip ties will be replaced with proper mounting loops now that this harness path has been confirmed as the best way to run it.


Speaker grille back in place completing final door assembly.


The black door edge guard channeling makes an excellent seam between the trim panel and the speaker grill ring.


Another nice and tight fit with the door.


Five down, one more to go. 



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Left side barn door wiring harness passing into the body. Note the clean and tight seal with the grommet.


Harness routed through the door.


Speaker and Ensolite installed.


Inner speaker trim ring installed.


Upper window trim bezel installed.


Lower door panel installed.


Outer speaker ring installed.


Speaker grille installed completing the door.


Final routing of the wiring harness.



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Here's a few close ups of all the components and how they look mated up together and one of the final result.
I am extremely pleased with the final outcome; it's the clean and detailed look I was hoping to achieve.
Also both doors are solidly deadened like the other four.
There won't be any road noise coming in from the rear of this Suburban. 
















Not my pic but this is what the rear barn doors looked like before customizing.


Both doors completed.



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Lycancatt

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

is there a final gear list? I will go find it if I need to but 35 pages is a lot when you really can't visually skim =D


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



rton20s said:


> Bret, you might have as much invested in your tech flex as I have in my entire build.


You just don't want to know. ><


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



Lycancatt said:


> is there a final gear list? I will go find it if I need to but 35 pages is a lot when you really can't visually skim =D


I'll put one together at the end of the build but as for the materials I used, it was the following:

Dynamat Xtreme
AlphaDamp
Luxury Liner Pro
Ensolite
Thinsulate
Blackhole tiles


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## JoshHefnerX

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

LOOMJAMBver2 - Doorlock Jamb Loom Tubing (With Right Angle Inserts) (Version 2) - Generic

That may be a bit nicer than zip ties.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Hopefully if my schedule allows me to take off Friday, I will be installing the double din hu.
After that I will install the front stage speakers and then re-install the A,B,C,& D pillar trim panels for the last time.
It's finally taking shape. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



JoshHefnerX said:


> LOOMJAMBver2 - Doorlock Jamb Loom Tubing (With Right Angle Inserts) (Version 2) - Generic
> 
> That may be a bit nicer than zip ties.


Yeah the zip ties are only temporary.
I do like that flexboot and will look into it. 
Thanks! :thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## GravityDrNo

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

First off I must say I stumbled across your build while researching for mine and have enjoyed reading through each and every one of the 35 pages, very nice work on such a huge undertaking! 

Patiently waiting to see the final pics!!!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



Lycancatt said:


> I have a question. Why did you choose to go with the ms8 and not one of ppi's newer digital processors? I must admit I really don't like the ms8 but I'm trying to be objective..and probably failing lol.
> 
> Just seems with all the ppi love there should be a deq8r instead.


Lycancatt, I went with the MS-8 for a number of reasons.

1-It's a great platform for someone like me that is just starting to learn how to tune on my own.
2-I am running a real 3-way component center channel in order to take full advantage of the MS-8's true center channel processing.
3-I am going to compete in MECA 2 seat so it has to sound great from both the passenger and driver seat.
4-The center channel on the PPI DEQ-8 dsp (basically a minidsp) is a summed l+r which narrows the stage considerably.

I don't know if the PPI 88R is as well but it came out after I purchased the MS-8.
I might upgrade to a different dsp at a later time but only after my tuning skills have progressed enough to jusify it. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



GravityDrNo said:


> First off I must say I stumbled across your build while researching for mine and have enjoyed reading through each and every one of the 35 pages, very nice work on such a huge undertaking!
> 
> Patiently waiting to see the final pics!!!


Thanks. 
What are you building?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

A friend pm'd me on why I posted that the stage narrows when the center channel is a summed l+r so I thought I would also respond in my thread to that question.
Here's the quote from Andy Wehmeyer who designed the JBL MS-8 explaining it in detail:




Andy Wehmeyer said:


> OK, now that my butt has recovered from 15 hours in the same chair yesterday, here goes.
> 
> Every few milliseconds, Logic 7 computes a steering angle by determining a couple of things about the stereo signal. Left, right and center steering is determined by level differences between left and right signals. Mono information--the information that's common to left and right--is steered to the center. Don't confuse mono as L+R for what's actually going on here. Although this isn't how it's done, you could think of the mono info as (L+R)-lL-Rl. It's all of the sound minus the sound that appears only in the left or the right. That mono information is also attenuated in the left and the right. The amount of that information that appears in left and right is an important part of making this thing sound great in cars. If the information is completely removed from left and right, then I don't think it works very well in cars. The images are spot on, but they're really small and don't sound believable, to me. If the mono information isn't attenuated at all, then the stage is narrowed a bit and the images are big and kind of nebulous. Left of center and right of center aren't very accurate. Attenuating the mono signal in left and right by 6dB works great and that's what MS-8's L7 does.
> 
> The front-to-rear steering angle is computed by determining the phase relationship between left and right. -180 degrees steers to the rear. -90 degrees steers about halfway between front and rear. The level differences between left and right determine rear left and right steering.
> 
> Finally, when information is steered front, one of the rear and side channels is polarity-swapped. This helps to anchor front steered sounds in the front, and that's why sides and rears shouldn't make a bunch of midbass. That out-of-phase condition in the back works for imaging, but not for midbass. Fortunately, we all want the midbass to sound like it comes from the front, so it's just easier to make sure that it does.
> 
> Side and rear are also delayed by several milliseconds, but rear is delayed more.
> 
> Very low frequencies are not steered. They're simple stereo.
> 
> Here's a set of drawings that sort of illustrates this. The first one illustrates what you can expect from a L+R center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a simplification of what happens with L7:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, when you implement this in a car, here are some pointers:
> 
> 1. Sides and rears don't have to make bass. I use a 3" and a tweeter in the back and a 6" component system in the sides, but they're crossed over at 100Hz, 4th order. The 6" speakers in the sides are overkill, but that's what fit in the doors.
> 
> 2. It's helpful if the side and rear tweeters are at about ear level. Don't mount them in the bottom of the doors.
> 
> 3. If you won't put 4 speakers in the back and you'll use only 2 instead, MS-8 will process them as sides. That's no problem and the difference between 5.1 and 7.1 is really hard to hear. It's nice to have rears and sides if you'll have rear seat passengers. Logic 7 in OE systems mixes some front-steered information into the sides, so the rear seat passengers have their own stage at the back of the front seats. Making those adjustments is car and speaker-location dependent and it's seriously difficult to do without screwing everything else up. MS-8 will provide a single stage, located at or in front of the dashboard for all seating positions. I prefer that and it happens automatically and easily when the front seats are right.
> 
> 4. Front steering works perfectly for all frequencies that the center channel will play and pathlengths don't matter much. For midbass frequencies that the left and right will play but the center channel won't, pathlengths are critical. A phantom center has to be generated for those sounds. If your center channel is a 3" and you have big-ass 8" speakers for right and left mounted in your doors, there's gonna be trouble.
> 
> 5. The subwoofer level control in MS-8 isn't a level control for the subwoofer output channels. It's a shelving filter that boosts bass in ALL channels below 60Hz, but never above 160 Hz. When you boost or cut, the slope of the filter is adjusted. This helps to maintain the illusion of bass up front by sending the appropriate amount of midbass to the front speakers and bass to the subwoofers. It also maintains the crossover point. Here are a couple of graphs that illustrate this and why it's better.
> 
> The first one is a conventional control. It's pretty obvious why this moves the image of the bass to the back and sounds boomy. There's too much interaction between sub and midbass. This is why people claim that "underlapping" the bass is important and why so many people try to get big-assed midbass drivers in the front of the car and cross the sub at 50Hz. With MS-8, that's totally unnecessary, and the evidence of that is in the second graph.
> 
> I use a pair of 6" speakers driven by about 40 watts in the doors, another one in the center channel and a 500 watt amp on a pair of cheesy 10" woofers in an IB in the rear deck. The bass is seriously anchored to the front and the midbass is great. No hassles, no constant tweaking and I can boost bass by as much as 10dB on top of the target curve (which is a total of about 20dB) without the image shifting to the rear. I think my crossover point is about 80Hz, 4th order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, this feature is also included in the MS-Amps using a wireless rotary control that can be paired to any number of bass and full range amps in the system.
> 
> So, for front right left and center, you'd be better off with three 5" speakers (R,L, and C) than with 8s in the doors and a 3 in the center. If all you can get in the center is a 3", then try to move the midbass to the kick panels. If you can't do either, the car will still sound great, but the image for center-steered midbass sounds will be larger than it should be and will be biased a little bit to the side on which you sit. Not such a big deal.



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## HondAudio

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> My new crimp tool.
> 
> 
> Close up of the jaws.



Ooh! Where did you get that particular crimper?


----------



## HondAudio

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Yes that's it.
> I found one on ebay for you with free shipping.
> 
> Steren D Sub Terminals AWG 22 28 Crimping Tool 500 210 | eBay
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Whoops, just found this. The packaging on this looks a *lot* like a much-larger crimper I got from Parts Express via Amazon:

Pro Crimp Tool For Non-Insulated Terminals 8-2 AWG


----------



## crzystng

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Brand new and stupidly expensive GM factory push pins employed once again.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


GM Door Trim Panel Retainer
Replaces GM # 15600382, 20421800
25 For a mere $4.10 
I had to replace ALL of the front clips in my Grand Prix when I found them. Quick shipping too 
THX for the MS-8 Info as well


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



HondAudio said:


> Whoops, just found this. The packaging on this looks a *lot* like a much-larger crimper I got from Parts Express via Amazon:
> 
> Pro Crimp Tool For Non-Insulated Terminals 8-2 AWG


:thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



crzystng said:


> GM Door Trim Panel Retainer
> Replaces GM # 15600382, 20421800
> 25 For a mere $4.10
> I had to replace ALL of the front clips in my Grand Prix when I found them. Quick shipping too
> THX for the MS-8 Info as well


You're Killin Me Smalls - Sandlot S'Mores - YouTube





Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Absolutely zero progress was made on this build today. 
However, I had a good outcome on my other endeavor. 




Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Lucy the rooster was not amused. 




Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## HondAudio

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bret
> 
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR



Will the one you have work well on 16-AWG?


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



HondAudio said:


> Will the one you have work well on 16-AWG?


Yep....perfectly. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## HondAudio

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Yep....perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bret
> 
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR



Cool. I just ordered one from eBay, using my phone and my debit card... _while sitting on the couch!_

_Teh futare... iz n0w._


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I have some more progress to post.
I deadened the A-pillar trim panels with Ensolite during the ASU/UofA game on Friday.


Backside of both A-pillar trim panels covered with Ensolite.





Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## GravityDrNo

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Thanks.
> What are you building?
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I am building a 2007 Yukon. Alpine SPX17 Pro tweets in A-pillar and 6 1/2" in front door with (?) sub under front seat. Stock HU, MS8 and powered by Alpine PDX V9. Original design was JL 10W3v3 but have seen some other interesting looking subs, once the front seat comes apart I will have a better idea of space available.
Neil


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



GravityDrNo said:


> I am building a 2007 Yukon. Alpine SPX17 Pro tweets in A-pillar and 6 1/2" in front door with (?) sub under front seat. Stock HU, MS8 and powered by Alpine PDX V9. Original design was JL 10W3v3 but have seen some other interesting looking subs, once the front seat comes apart I will have a better idea of space available.
> Neil


Cool!
Do you have a build thread?
Link?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

A-Pillars re-installed.



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

This subproject I have been putting off for awhile because I was concerned that I'd screw it up but it came out excellent.
Since the day I bought the Suburban I had to have one of these cool Audiovox custom upper consoles but there were none to be found.
It had been discontinued for years and no matter where I looked, they were all gone.
I stumbled across a used tan one being sold by LKQ Salvage Auto Parts on Ebay around two years ago and picked it up for a song.
I even managed to talk them down some because it was the wrong color. 
Anyway I finally tackled re-dyeing it the proper GM medium gray this weekend.
I swear this is the best vinyl dye I have ever used.
Here's the results:



Custom Audiovox upper console in it's original color tan.






Taped off the black plastic beauty insert.


Finally the proper shade of gray. 











Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Completed my wiring harness loom for the front PPI Art A8.SQ subwoofers using DIYMA 8-gauge speaker wire and Silver Techflex.







Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## GravityDrNo

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Cool!
> Do you have a build thread?
> Link?
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Here's the build log...progress is slow as I have been doing lots of research prior to purchasing needed materials and amp. Hoping to get everything together and complete the install of all wiring and MS8 over a weekend. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/build-logs-project-install-gallery/169831-2007-yukon-build.html


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

About a year ago I screwed the traces on the flex panel of my ac control head when my hand slipped while using a shaper wiping out four traces.
These control heads are $275.00 my cost so I had to try to repair it.
I used 60% silver content conductive paint and here's the results.
Note that upon close inspection there is no bleed over from one trace to another, it's the gouged plastic making it look like it. 
I'll test continuity tomorrow once it sets up overnight.


Close up of my screw up with all damaged traces cleaned of any stray copper.




Conductive paint.


All four damaged traces repaired.








Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## quality_sound

Those Audiovox consoles made monitor installs SO easy. We sold a ton of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



quality_sound said:


> Those Audiovox consoles made monitor installs SO easy. We sold a ton of them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got one of those monitors ready to go.
BTW, I am installing the whole thing this weekend so any tips?
I already put the block of wood behind the headliner when it was out. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I've got one of those monitors ready to go.
> BTW, I am installing the whole thing this weekend so any tips?
> I already put the block of wood behind the headliner when it was out.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Nope, jusat making sure it's supported but you seem to have that covered. It's a very easy install.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Time to tackle the assembly and installation of the Audiovox upper console.
To be completely honest, I was very worried about this installation because there were so many ways I could screw this up. 
I must have read the installation instructions at least 15 times making sure I didn't miss a single word regarding how to hang this 6' long surfboard of a console.
I must admit the process went very smoothly as foretold by Quality_sound. 
Here's the summarized process.

BNIB Audiovox LCD monitor.




Monitor test fitted in console.
I had to do some trimming on the console's inside edge to get the monitor to flush up.
Using a Dremel with a cutoff wheel made short and easy work of it.






I cut the pigtail off the old factory domelight assembly that originally mounted in the new console's location and soldered it to the new console's rear domelight assembly for an easy connection during installation.



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Location for the upper console center mounting plate.


Cutting the headliner to accommodate the mounting plate.


Installing the mounting plate.


Awhile back before I reinstalled both headliners, I glued this plate of plywood in place as per the instructions to create an anchor for the rear end of the console to screw into.
Doing this step back then saved me the trouble of cutting a hole and fishing it in place now.




Console mounted and wiring looms routed for monitor install.


Monitor now permanently mounted.




Rear ac control head installed.


Factory console mounted.


Rear domelight assembly and rear of console now nice and tight up against the headliner.



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

It took three screws in the very back, six threaded bolts in the center mount area, two screws at about the middle of the front factory console, and two more screws at the very front to mount this whole assembly in place.
I just love the gray/black contrasting colors and the way contours of the console conform to the roofline.
IMO it's frickin' sexy and I am so glad it's finally in and done. 







Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Double din time. 
Yet another thing that I had to have when I bought this Suburban; I big double din video screen in the dash.
Well the GM hu is a 1.5 din so I had to either custom install one myself or find a conversion kit.
I found a great kit made by Sean Anderson at TheDetailSS.com so I ordered one up two years ago and am just now getting around to it's installation. 

Here's his website:
TheDetailSS.com

Here's the kit I went with:
95-99 CK Double Din

Here's the pdf of the installation process:
http://thedetailss.com/uploads/95-99_CK_Double_Din_Instructions.pdf


The kit is very well made and thorough. 
If I were to do it again, I would buy the more complete kit he offers that has the trim bezel already modified, properly textured, and painted to save time.
There was nothing easy about this installation.
Every step is either cutting, shaping, or relocating something to make it all fit.
The dash cutting alone was every extensive.
I used a Dremel with the same cutting tool as before and sectioned it all out one bite at a time paying close attention to the areas listed as cut lines as I could get into trouble quickly.
Here's portion of the process.


Factory hu all happy and cozy in the dash.




Trim bezel removed.


Hu on it's way out.....good riddens. 


Gutted.


Trim bezel with the factory radio layout.


Trim bezel with the new insert laid over the top to show the difference and relocation of components.


All excess and obstructing areas of the dash removed.
Yeah I know I have some clean up still to do. 







Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Ac control head with the mounting flanges ground off.
I did that step awhile back and is where I got into trouble and damaged the contacts (repaired a few pages back).


Ac control head positioned in the new dd conversion frame.


Mounted in place.


Checking for fitment.




My Pioneer AVH P4300DVD hu fit tested.





Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

So I had to stop there because the supplied mounting screws with the hu are too short to fit using this conversion frame.
Anyone know where I can get some longer ones?
About an 1/8" longer?






Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## 09rebel

Ace hardware or tractor supply


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Dash wiring for all three tweeters and three midranges are routed and in place ready for pod fabrication. 

Center channel.


Right channel.


Left channel.


All wires routed and hidden inside the dash.




And exiting out into the kick panel areas.





Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Justin Zazzi

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> So I had to stop there because the supplied mounting screws with the hu are too short to fit using this conversion frame.
> Anyone know where I can get some longer ones?
> About an 1/8" longer?


If you make it down to the bay area anytime soon, there is a company that does only fasteners called Olander Company. They have a warehouse full of different threaded fasteners in every material you could ever dream of.
The Olander Company Inc


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



Jazzi said:


> If you make it down to the bay area anytime soon, there is a company that does only fasteners called Olander Company. They have a warehouse full of different threaded fasteners in every material you could ever dream of.
> The Olander Company Inc


:thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rton20s

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Looking good Bret.


----------



## astrochex

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Much bueno going on.

Did a can of silly string explode in the passenger footwell?


----------



## JoshHefnerX

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



astrochex said:


> Much bueno going on.
> 
> Did a can of silly string explode in the passenger footwell?


That's what I was thinking. That's some serious wiring you've got going on!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



astrochex said:


> Much bueno going on.
> 
> Did a can of silly string explode in the passenger footwell?





JoshHefnerX said:


> That's what I was thinking. That's some serious wiring you've got going on!



And lucky me today I get to bundle it all and hide it under the carpet. :worried:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Lots of progress today.
It's such a good feeling when interior panels go back in for the final time. 
As I stated yesterday, today was all about getting the wiring properly bundled, hidden, and routed to the rear of the vehicle where the amps are to be mounted.
Between the very thick sound deadening and custom carpet, roof mounted sound deadening and headliner work, and the huge amount of techflex looms, I truly had my doubts if it would all go back together.
The good news though be it a very very tight fit in some areas, all of my plans worked out and everything fit back together. 
Here's a few pics from today's progress.

Wiring loom for the hu's power turn on lead all Techflexed (basic blue), including a separate ground lead that will run from the hu to the amps to aid in eliminating a ground loop through the interconnects.




Kickpanels before adding sound deadening.


Passenger front kick panel covered in Ensolite.


Driver front kick panel covered.



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Now affectionately known as the silly string pile taken just prior to routing.


All bundled, hidden, and routed with the passenger front kickpanel reinstalled.


A little hint about a change in my build plans. 




Both B-pillars completely sound deadened with Ensolite.


Passenger side B-pillar reinstalled. This was a real ***** but I got it to fit right. 


RCA interconnect from hu and center channel midbass wiring loom in place on the transmission hump.


Three RCA interconnects that run back to the amp rack also terminate on the transmission hump.


Driver side pile of wiring looms bundled, hidden, and routed.


Driver kickpanel reinstalled.


Driver side B-pillar reinstalled.






Scuffpanels reinstalled as well. 



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## JoshHefnerX

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Good progress made! What's going up front??? 

Did you ever figure out how you were going to mount all that art in the back?


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



JoshHefnerX said:


> Good progress made! What's going up front???
> 
> Did you ever figure out how you were going to mount all that art in the back?


I eliminated the center console/subwoofer enclosure idea and decided to put the two 8" subs in a passenger footwell enclosure.
The other loom is for the center channel midbass which I have to fabricate an enclosure for as well.
And since I am fabricating all this, I decided to fabricate a vertical console right above the center midbass enclosure to house the two FRX-322s, ACM-420, and the PAR-245 parametric equalizer.
This will allow me easy reach to everything and eliminate a bulky center console. 
I still don't have a definite design yet on the amp rack. I will know better once the box for the three 12s is done.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Bluenote

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Good work Bret!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I am going to be taking a break from the build for awhile and enjoy the holidays with my family so look for more progress in January. 
However I did a quick mod today that I wanted to pass on.
Awhile back I had bought a set of WeatherTech floor mats for my Suburban and posted them over a year ago on this thread. 
Well short of screwing them down to the steel floorboard they won't stay in place and it was pissing me off.
The hard plastic just slides on the carpet.
Well I found yet another use for Ensolite.
I lined the back of the floor mats with it and now they stay put.
This stuff is turning out to be the equivalent of WD-40 when it comes to must have materials during a build.






Merry Christmas everyone!


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> So I had to stop there because the supplied mounting screws with the hu are too short to fit using this conversion frame.
> Anyone know where I can get some longer ones?
> About an 1/8" longer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR



I struck up a conversation with a local installer and he had bunch of these in the length I needed. 
Love love love you installers. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## JoshHefnerX

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I recently found a local treasure for hardware. Been around 10 years and didn't know they existed until I started calling around asking people for something I couldn't find. May have something like that around your neck of the woods too, just a matter of rooting it out.

Josh


----------



## leepersc

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Hey Josh, you're a **** tease! What's your treasure called? What type of treasure is it? You gotta share some additional details man!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



JoshHefnerX said:


> I recently found a local treasure for hardware. Been around 10 years and didn't know they existed until I started calling around asking people for something I couldn't find. May have something like that around your neck of the woods too, just a matter of rooting it out.
> 
> Josh


I'm going to take a wild guess based on where you live and say your local treasure is Six Points by the AZ State Fairgrounds.

Merry Christmas everyone!


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## JoshHefnerX

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I'm going to take a wild guess based on where you live and say your local treasure is Six Points by the AZ State Fairgrounds.
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


No, but I'll have to check them out. Marks nuts and bolts like 2 mi from my house. All kinds of **** in there.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I have much to catch you all up on.
Suffice it to say I have music playing and it's a glorious milestone to finally be at.
Tomorrow is SuperBowl Sunday so I won't be posting any pics yet.
Likely Monday will work at getting this thread up to date.
Stay tuned....


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## JoshHefnerX

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Tease!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Many of you already know that this week sidetracked me big time!

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ild-even-though-i-had-no-plans-start-now.html

I hope to get this thread updated by this weekend....sorry.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I forgot to post that I did find the snake in the Honda Fit and he's happily been back in his cage for a week now.
I am finishing a quick build in my oldest daughter's 4Runner today.
The Honda Fit build is on hold while I amass equipment so I will be back onto this build very soon.
I am all wound up at getting a sub enclosure done next. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Time to post an update on the Suburban.
For the last two months she's been at a super secluded shop getting lots of progress made on the build.
The dash pods, front sub enclosure, pre amp rack, among other things are being worked on and completed as I type. 
As soon as she's done I will get you all up to date with lots of pics.
Also I have decided there's just not enough room to properly display all the PPI Art amps, eq, crossovers, in the manner I was planning on so I am going to go full on old school and am building a wall. 
There will be four rows of PPI Art goodness along with other pieces that will greet you when the barn doors are opened. 
That means I will be turning around the 12" subs to face inward, the barn door 6x9s are now only for picnics, parks, and drive-in use, and I will now be installing a PC2.65C component set on the inside of the wall for rear fill.
I believe that now puts me at 34 speakers total. :surprised:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

In order to accommodate the four rows of PPI Art amps, I needed to find a few more spacers.
I got lucky last week and found two more white blank ones.
I think I finally now have all that I need to complete the wall build.
I am still looking for and FRX-456 Art shroud so if you hear of anyone having one hidden away, please let me know. 











Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## sinister-kustoms

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I am going to go full on old school and am building a wall.


This makes me all warm and fuzzy in my special place.


----------



## SkizeR

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

i wonder if you and i will ever finish our builds :laugh:


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



sinister-kustoms said:


> This makes me all warm and fuzzy in my special place.


LOL!
Me too.
It came to me out of the blue and made so much sense solving all my space issues.
Space issues in a Suburban; now that's comedy. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



SkizeR said:


> i wonder if you and i will ever finish our builds :laugh:


Yeah I know what you mean.
The good news is the Fit will be done by September as long as Soundstream finally makes the 5 channel Stealth amp available and the Suburban is on track for being done by the end of the year.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Time for an update.
My reality right now is that I have one big sq build and a 2nd very big sq build going on at the same time and that's a lot on my plate but we'll keep pushing until both cross the finish line.

This Suburban project has been a moving target from day one and in the final laps, that has not changed.
As I had posted before, the audio/video system was operating in a very basic and rudimentary form but in order to make progress, you have to take a few steps back.

The gentlemen that has had my Suburban for the last few months and I have been working on so many different aspects at the same time that it seemed pointless to post anything new however, now that many of the final details have been worked out I can show you some of where she's at.

Speaker placement in any vehicle, even one as big as this can be a real pita.
After many hours of auditioning and moving the 3-ways for l-c-r around to different locations, this is the optimum final layout for the front stage.
The center channel pod is completed, l-r tweeters are aimed and mounted, and the l-r mid pods are aimed and in final production.
Here's a few pics of the progress.

Using a laser level to pinpoint tweeter symmetry on the a-pillars and then later for the mids.









Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Center channel pod is completed and just needs to be textured and painted to match the dash.





Midrange/tweeter configuration as it will look when mounted in the pod however the amount of mid blocked by the tweeter will be demonstrably less then pictured.
Overlapping the two was necessary to accommodate the curvature of the windshield and still get the pod as deep in the dash as possible.





Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Bluenote

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Nice locations Brett!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

We gutted the dash once more to clean up the temporary work I did prior.


Nut inserts have been installed to better secure the heavy assembly.


So the HU configuration has changed once more for better access of the entire system located up front by the driver.
After spending quite a bit of time trying to lay it all out, it just made sense to move everything up into the dash panel.

Stock Chevrolet configuration


Original layout planned for the double din HU and ac control head and the way I had it for the last six months


Final layout






Custom fabricated brackets to hold and center the two half dins in the ac control head area








The trim bezel will be extended inward to cover the black abs brackets with the same rounded corner design.



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

So where are we going to move the ac control head to now that it's bay is filled with old school PPI goodness?
It's getting moved down to where the power port, cigarette lighter, and ashtray are located which is right above the center midbass enclosure.
It requires more fabrication work to make it all look like it came from the factory that way but it's worth it all in the long run.
And yes, it's easily reachable from the driver or passenger seat being only 4-5 inches lower than the previous location.






Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



Bluenote said:


> Nice locations Brett!


Thanks Thomas. 
It's one really wide sound stage and should do pretty well in MECA two seat competition. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Ok that's as far as I want to post for now.
In the upcoming weeks, I will document the completion of the front stage including the construction of the center channel midbass enclosure, the enclosure for the front mounted PPI Art A8SQ subs, completion of the dash including a modification to the instrument cluster area, and then lastly the much anticipated old school amp wall and rear sub enclosure construction.
Stay tuned. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Lycancatt

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

I sort of guessed when I first got a feel for this car that the preamp section would end up where the stock ac controls were, glad you saw that too! many are afraid to do this much work to accomplish a goal, and I'm happy to see you stepping forward so consistently.

p.s if you ever need any help, or inspiration from company, I wouldn't mind visiting up there for a day to deliver motivational speeches and india pale ales..


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



Lycancatt said:


> I sort of guessed when I first got a feel for this car that the preamp section would end up where the stock ac controls were, glad you saw that too! many are afraid to do this much work to accomplish a goal, and I'm happy to see you stepping forward so consistently.
> 
> p.s if you ever need any help, or inspiration from company, I wouldn't mind visiting up there for a day to deliver motivational speeches and india pale ales..


I would like that Mike.
It is my intention to someday have a gtg day up here for everyone if you guys would consider driving up this way. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## MrsPapasin

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Lots of progress, Bret! Nice!


----------



## Mlarson67

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

So exactly how many drivers are in this system?
Front stage, middle, and rear?


----------



## rton20s

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Great progress Bret. Looking good.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



Mlarson67 said:


> So exactly how many drivers are in this system?
> Front stage, middle, and rear?


lf-cf-rf 3-way
lr-rr 2-way
front sub-2 8s
rear sub 3 12s

(optional use)
middle bench seat l-r 3-way
rear bench seat-l-r 3-way
rear barn doors l-r 2-way


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## vwdave

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*

Bret it's all looking really good. I hope to meet you and see your install someday soon. Maybe I'll drive up there or maybe I'll catch you when you are down here, and by then I hope to have something to show off to you.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



vwdave said:


> Bret it's all looking really good. I hope to meet you and see your install someday soon. Maybe I'll drive up there or maybe I'll catch you when you are down here, and by then I hope to have something to show off to you.


Me too.
If the Suburban or Fit do well in MECA comps then I will be justified in spending the $$$ to travel south to an event from time to time. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

All my focus through summer has been on the Fit so it's time the Suburban gets some lovin'.
Lot's of progress on her but she's not finished by a long shot.
I did however want to post some of the custom work going on right now.
The midrange cups and copper trim rings were fab'd up this week for my left, center, right front stage out of abs plastic and copper sheet metal.
I think they turned out incredible and am really diggin' the continuation of the copper them throughout.













Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Justin Zazzi

Those look beautiful!


----------



## abusiveDAD

nice


----------



## Darth SQ

Jazzi said:


> Those look beautiful!


Thanks guys. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rton20s

Yes, very nice.


----------



## JoshHefnerX

That looks pretty sweet! What are you using to machine those brackets. Got into the inside notches (where the speaker tabs fit) pretty clean.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Holy PPI!! I just spent a hour on this thread and I'm in love. Hopefully I came in at the right time. Can't wait to see what's to come and LOVE the copper!


----------



## Darth SQ

JoshHefnerX said:


> That looks pretty sweet! What are you using to machine those brackets. Got into the inside notches (where the speaker tabs fit) pretty clean.


CNC router.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

1FinalInstall said:


> Holy PPI!! I just spent a hour on this thread and I'm in love. Hopefully I came in at the right time. Can't wait to see what's to come and LOVE the copper!


Posts like this remind of me of all the time you guys put into reading this thread so thank you all for sticking with me on this build. :thumbsup:
Yes it's getting close to wrapping up the front stage.
Then after that comes the really hard work of the front sub enclosure, lower center midbass enclosure, and the relocation of the ac control head.
Stay tuned. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## All-Or-Nothing

Updates?????


----------



## rton20s

All-Or-Nothing said:


> Updates?????


He's been busy passing this guy...


----------



## Darth SQ

rton20s said:


> He's been busy passing this guy...


That's downright cold.....funny, but cold. 
I stop by the shop it's at tomorrow.
Hopefully I will have something new to post.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rton20s

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> That's downright cold.....funny, but cold.
> I stop by the shop it's at tomorrow.
> Hopefully I will have something new to post.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I was hoping that having gone through the experience you would appreciate and could use a little levity.


----------



## Darth SQ

rton20s said:


> I was hoping that having gone through the experience you would appreciate and could use a little levity.


Ok just a little. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

Head unit, PPI FRX-322, and the PPI PAR-245 are all now properly aligned in the dash with a brand new custom bezel insert that perfectly fits all components to 1/5 of an inch.








Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

Socket head bolts are now employed for easier removal of the assembly.









Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## chasinbass

Nice work man !! Looks like the interior of my truckand same color too.


----------



## Darth SQ

Front sub enclosure is beginning to take shape including cnc work for the mounting baffle and rings happening tonight.









Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

Having the mids and tweets be able to play while moved around by hand to different locations on the dash made optimizing placement so much easier.
Surprisingly enough the final location provided the widest stage without sacrificing stage height. 
The mid pods are 2/3 completed leaving contouring to the dash and final finishing work still left to be performed.
The tweeter pods just above them will soon follow.






















Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## chasinbass

Wow I really like that idea! lol after i just spent the last week on my A pillar pods !


----------



## Bluenote

Nice work!


----------



## Darth SQ

chasinbass said:


> Wow I really like that idea! lol after i just spent the last week on my A pillar pods !


Thank you.
It was a tough choice to leave the top of the dash but there's that huge ridge above the air bag on the right and the instrument cluster on the left to aim over and the left side is not symmetrical with the right side anyway.
We actually hot glued the speakers in place on the a-pillar to give it a try but the outward edge of the dash actually worked the best.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## chasinbass

I like it ! Mine is 96 truck so I don't have the large air bag hump to deal with but here's what I came up with . It was my first attempt at fiberglass and it went pretty well
View attachment 107561

Just got the pass side done today and got them textured and will hit it with the Sem Med grey tomorrow. Where are you moving your HVAC controls too ? I am really diggin you build and am subscribed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth SQ

chasinbass said:


> I like it ! Mine is 96 truck so I don't have the large air bag hump to deal with but here's what I came up with . It was my first attempt at fiberglass and it went pretty well
> View attachment 107561
> 
> Just got the pass side done today and got them textured and will hit it with the Sem Med grey tomorrow. Where are you moving your HVAC controls too ? I am really diggin you build and am subscribed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn nice work on your a-pillars. :thumbsup:

The hvac control unit is getting mounted into the dash below the original location and above the ashtray/power port assembly.
It will be part of a custom center channel midbass enclosure centered over the transmission hump as an extension of my sub enclosure for the 8s in the passenger footwell.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## chasinbass

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Damn nice work on your a-pillars. :thumbsup:
> 
> The hvac control unit is getting mounted into the dash below the original location and above the ashtray/power port assembly.
> It will be part of a custom center channel midbass enclosure centered over the transmission hump as an extension of my sub enclosure for the 8s in the passenger footwell.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Thanks and thats just primer and before texture and they came out a lot better than I thought they would lol ! The Sem texture works great helps match the stock texture- not perfect but pretty good.


----------



## rton20s

Looking good Bret. Nice progress.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Worth the wait, very cool!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

chasinbass said:


> I like it ! Mine is 96 truck so I don't have the large air bag hump to deal with but here's what I came up with . It was my first attempt at fiberglass and it went pretty well
> View attachment 107561
> 
> Just got the pass side done today and got them textured and will hit it with the Sem Med grey tomorrow. Where are you moving your HVAC controls too ? I am really diggin you build and am subscribed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice pods chasinbass. I was so close to doing something like this for the "ultimate staging" but in the end, looked to audio for my project.


----------



## chasinbass

1FinalInstall said:


> Nice pods chasinbass. I was so close to doing something like this for the "ultimate staging" but in the end, looked to audio for my project.


Thanks


----------



## Woosey

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log!*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Nice!
> Already? really?
> And to think I gave you credit for selling me the A300.2.
> 
> Ok, everyone keep in mind, this build is going to take awhile.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


a while? it's almost 5 years after..  

( subbed! )


----------



## Darth SQ

Instrument cluster work is now complete.
All that's left is to install the headlight switch and vent pods.
As you can see the bezel around the double din HU and the PPI components is now molded in place, textured, and painted to mimic factory.
If you'll look closely, the bezel has a beveled edge where it mates up to the PPI pieces for the clean line.













Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## teldzc1

Knobs!!!


----------



## chasinbass

Awesome work man !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth SQ

The baffle for the two front mounted 8"s is finished today using a CNC router.




Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Golden Ear

Beautiful! 


Sent from my mind using telekinesis


----------



## vwguy383

That is really nice. Can u tell me how much something like that cost to have that made?


----------



## Darth SQ

vwguy383 said:


> That is really nice. Can u tell me how much something like that cost to have that made?


No idea atm.
The bill's not due yet. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## vwguy383

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> No idea atm.
> The bill's not due yet.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Oh boy!


----------



## Darth SQ

Fitment test today.
Like a glove. 











Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

Since the front left and front right midrange pods are mounted in the deep corner of the door windows, I had to take apart both front door panels again to chase the wiring up to the pod locations.







Now unfortunately I didn't take a pic of it but I noticed that my door panels left a deep impression in the LLP and Ensolite that skin the doors making for a very nice and tight seal I was hoping for.
Actually I can see the impressions in the above pics so yeah it turned out to work really good.

I also swapped out the midbass speakers with a fresh set.
I was a little to hard on the first set running them without a high pass. :mean:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

In order to drop the ac control head down to the lower part of the dash area the factory wiring harness had to be lengthened a good 18".
That project was completed today as well.
It's hard to see in the pictures but you can easily see it's long enough to allow the ac control head to rest on the transmission hump.






Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rton20s

Couldn't get the drivers any closer together?


----------



## Darth SQ

rton20s said:


> Couldn't get the drivers any closer together?


What no meme for that? 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rton20s

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> What no meme for that?
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## chasinbass

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Fitment test today.
> 
> Like a glove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bret
> 
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR



Where are these going ? Are they the sides for your center console ? They look great !



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth SQ

chasinbass said:


> Where are these going ? Are they the sides for your center console ? They look great !
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Passenger front floorboard.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## chasinbass

Really ? Can't wIt to see them installed ! Looking good man !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mlarson67

We need to be a little more hasty with build. Can't wait to see this thing complete. Especially the amp rack. Those are some sweet looking amps!!! I know how much time all of this takes though. Life seems to get in the way


----------



## Mlarson67

What am I saying I'm a year plus into my own build and have a long way to go!!!


----------



## Darth SQ

My multiple sets of Stinger battery terminals as did my inline Stinger 200 amp relay.
The relay is going to keep my primary battery isolated when the engine is off.


----------



## Darth SQ

I obtained another set of two PPI A.8SQ subwoofers today for back up just in case (no pic).
You never know when you might need to replace a driver. 
Also the very first of the three PPI DEQ-8s I am needing for this build arrived today. epper:
I still need two more so if you know of anyone selling one just let me know.


----------



## leepersc

First of three?? Can you shed some light on the processing you are planning?


----------



## spl152db

OMG. I started this thread thinking "Oh this will be great the see his build from start to finish, it's only been 5 years since it was started". Ugh.


----------



## Darth SQ

leepersc said:


> First of three?? Can you shed some light on the processing you are planning?


Basically this without the built in amps:






Audiofrog Shows 24-Channel DSP Prototype | ceoutlook.com

Since it's not for sale, I'm going to replicate it myself.


----------



## Darth SQ

spl152db said:


> OMG. I started this thread thinking "Oh this will be great the see his build from start to finish, it's only been 5 years since it was started". Ugh.


Sorry but it's been a very large and ambitious build.
Hang in there cuz it's coming together rather quickly now.


----------



## spl152db

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Sorry but it's been a very large and ambitious build.
> Hang in there cuz it's coming together rather quickly now.


oh I love the attention to detail so far. I've always wanted to do this ambitious of a build.


----------



## Darth SQ

So much progress this weekend.
The Fit's 3-way front stage is fully operational and the Suburban got lots of love today.
First we'll start off with a number of pics showing the relocation of the ac control head and the fabrication of the center channel midbass enclosure.
This enclosure adds much needed cu/ft for the midbass and imo turned out wicked cool even though it's still in it's most basic form at this point.
You gotta love the precision of a cnc router. 

New location of the ac control head.


Center channel midbass enclosure extending out over the transmission tunnel.


The speaker angle is not as dramatic as the picture appears but it will be tilted back about 10-15 degrees.


Baffle plate with a very tightly fitted trim ring inserted.


----------



## Darth SQ

Next I begun the process of running the oversized 1/0 battery cabling to multiple batteries.
Note-When the project is completed all three batteries will be the same brand, size, and model but for mock up I'm using these mismatched Optimas.

Stinger terminals.


Terminals mounted and the negative lead from the digital displays are Techflexed and heatshrinked.




LED voltmeter powered up. 


Both the positive and negative cables are Techflexed and heatshrinked as well.
I will come back to these next week and add labels, clear Techflex, and split loom.


Clear covers reinstalled over the terminals and the split loom in place but not secured.


----------



## Bluenote

Coming along Nicely!


----------



## Justin Zazzi

Where does the little negative cable go from the voltage display?


----------



## rton20s

Great to see so much progress on both of your vehicles this weekend Bret! I'm not even mad that you didn't make the long trek down to Tulare.  Time well spent.


----------



## Darth SQ

Jazzi said:


> Where does the little negative cable go from the voltage display?


It gets grounded to the nearest body panel.


----------



## Darth SQ

rton20s said:


> Great to see so much progress on both of your vehicles this weekend Bret! I'm not even mad that you didn't make the long trek down to Tulare.  Time well spent.


I wish I could have Dustin but I needed to take advantage of the good weather while I can.


----------



## rton20s

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I wish I could have Dustin but I needed to take advantage of the good weather while I can.


I hear ya. And I think there are quite a few people looking forward to the "completion" of both of your builds. You made the right choice.


----------



## Darth SQ

rton20s said:


> I hear ya. And I think there are quite a few people looking forward to the "completion" of both of your builds. You made the right choice.


Thanks buddy.
I must be absolutely insane for doing two full builds at the same time.
I'm sure there's a meme for that somewhere.


----------



## rton20s




----------



## Darth SQ

LMAO.
I don't know how you do it but you always come through.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Man that midbass driver is sexy, I've got a thing for copper! She's looking great.


----------



## Darth SQ

BOOM!


----------



## rton20s

BOOM!


----------



## papasin

rton20s said:


> BOOM!


Cruel.


----------



## Darth SQ

lol!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: PPI-ART COLLECTOR'S 1997 Chevrolet Suburban Old School/Contemporary Build Log*



Lycancatt said:


> is there a final gear list? I will go find it if I need to but 35 pages is a lot when you really can't visually skim =D


Michael I went back through this build thread and totaled up all the materials for the sound deadening stage that I remember you asking me about awhile ago and here it is:

1-45 10X12" sheets of AlphaDamp cld.
2-36 sq/ft of Dynamat Xtreme cld.
3-25 24x48" full sheets of Luxury Liner Pro ccf/mlv.
4-28 (5' wide) linear feet of Ensolite ccf.
5-240 feet of 2"aluminum tape.
6-30 4x4" squares of Black Hole tiles.
7-8 cans of spray adhesive.
8-5 tubes of 3M weatherstrip adhesive.

Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Darth SQ

This just arrived today.
I plan on running some serious current at times.


----------



## Golden Ear

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> This just arrived today.
> 
> I plan on running some serious current at times.



300 amps?! Remind me what size alternator you have? Does alt amperage matter or can you draw that much from the battery?


Sent from my mind using telekinesis


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Well, if it blows I think you could just stick a fork in it..... no literally, silverware!


----------



## Darth SQ

Golden Ear said:


> 300 amps?! Remind me what size alternator you have? Does alt amperage matter or can you draw that much from the battery?
> 
> 
> Sent from my mind using telekinesis


I'm buying a 370 amp Singer alternator soon.


----------



## Golden Ear

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I'm buying a 370 amp Singer alternator soon.



You got the powa!!


Sent from my mind using telekinesis


----------



## rton20s

Golden Ear said:


> You got the powa!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my mind using telekinesis


----------



## Golden Ear

^ that's exactly what I had in mind when I posted! Lol


Sent from my mind using telekinesis


----------



## Darth SQ

Sometimes a step back is necessary.
As much as I liked the built in voltmeters of the Stinger battery terminals, they weren't going to work.
For one the entire oversized 1/0 cable wouldn't fit in them (had to trim down the strand count) and they forced some odd angles when routing.
I finally decided to go with this version of Stinger terminals which allow me to use a ring terminal solving all the previous problems.


----------



## Darth SQ

The battery isolator solenoid was then mounted on the side of the cooling fan shroud.



All cabling is heatshrinked, labeled, and clear sleeved.


----------



## Darth SQ

This Sunday I will install the inline fuse holder and the rest of the cabling.
I should have primary cabling securely mounted all the way to the very rear by that afternoon.
Then the amp wall can begin.


----------



## nadams5755

Looks good.


----------



## Darth SQ

Today was my last day of being an admin on DIYMA.
I'm back to normal again.


----------



## vwguy383

Darth SQ said:


> Today was my last day of being an admin on DIYMA.
> I'm back to normal again.


Can't wait to see the amps starting to be installed! Why did you stop being an administrator? And the name change?


----------



## Darth SQ

vwguy383 said:


> Can't wait to see the amps starting to be installed! Why did you stop being an administrator? And the name change?


Felt like a great time to retire.


----------



## rton20s

Darth SQ said:


> Today was my last day of being an admin on DIYMA.
> I'm back to normal again.


Who?


----------



## Darth SQ

I finished the cabling between the two front batteries.
All Techflexed, labeled, heatshrinked, split loomed, and mounted.


----------



## Darth SQ

Since the master fuse has to be mounted no less than 12" from the battery, the logical location for convenience sake was on top of the abs module.
Since a custom mounting plate was needed, it was decided to "amp it up" a bit to go along with what's planned for the amp rack mounting plates on the back wall.
Here's the outcome.

Plexiglass baseplate using a cnc router.






LED strip added.






Polished edge of the plate.




Test run of the LEDs.




Final mounting location.


----------



## vwguy383

Man your cnc bill is going to be high! 

Looks great!

Amp wall amp wall amp wall amp wall!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BP1Fanatic

The force IS strong with this 1! I can't believe I didn't see this thread between 2011 and TODAY. EXCELLENT work DSQ!


----------



## I'm not new

That looks great!
Is the battery number 1 negative mislabeled on the yellow top?


----------



## Mlarson67

SAWEEEEET!!!!


----------



## Justin Zazzi

I'm not new said:


> That looks great!
> Is the battery number 1 negative mislabeled on the yellow top?


Hah! It totally is. Minus a thousand points on install.


----------



## Darth SQ

I'm not new said:


> That looks great!
> Is the battery number 1 negative mislabeled on the yellow top?


Yep. 
Thanks for the catch.
I'll fix it Sunday.


----------



## rton20s

Jazzi said:


> Hah! It totally is. Minus a thousand points on install.


----------



## papasin

Jazzi said:


> Hah! It totally is. Minus a thousand points on install.



If Jazzi is judging install, make sure you check your fuses. If you use the wrong one, I heard it's a 10,000 point deduction!


----------



## Darth SQ

Got back on this project today.
I finished the underhood cabling and began to run both a 1/0 ground and 1/0 positive cable to the back of the vehicle where battery #3 will reside.
I also fixed the mislabeled negative cable on battery #1 you all pointed out to me. 

Better?


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Killer PLEXI!!


----------



## danno14

Darth SQ said:


> I'm back to normal again.


As if ANY of us on this forum have any hope of being "normal"!

Congrats, that must be a load off your back


----------



## Darth SQ

danno14 said:


> As if ANY of us on this forum have any hope of being "normal"!
> 
> Congrats, that must be a load off your back


You have no idea.


----------



## DJSPANKY

Jumpin Jitterbug Batman- those are some BIG labels on those wires!!!:laugh:





Darth SQ said:


> Got back on this project today.
> I finished the underhood cabling and began to run both a 1/0 ground and 1/0 positive cable to the back of the vehicle where battery #3 will reside.
> I also fixed the mislabeled negative cable on battery #1 you all pointed out to me.
> 
> Better?


----------



## Darth SQ

The new location for the ac control head is coming along nicely.


----------



## Darth SQ

1FinalInstall said:


> LOVE IT! Can't believe I had forgotten about this one, ugh. :shame: Is the final ring PVC? Looks awesome! :2thumbsup:


Yes.


----------



## chasinbass

Darth SQ said:


> The new location for the ac control head is coming along nicely.


I love it !! Its going to look awesome and free up some dash space!


----------



## Mlarson67

When do we get some eye candy. Want to see this amp rack


----------



## Darth SQ

As of today, all of the following pieces have been fabricated, textured, painted, and are awaiting final install and final component hook up.

Center channel pod.


----------



## Darth SQ

Custom dash fabrication for the relocation of the ac control head.


----------



## Darth SQ

Both the left and right front midrange pods are also completed and perfectly molded into the door panel.


----------



## Darth SQ

Midrange test fitted into the left front pod.
We're not sure if we're going to stick with the copper trim rings or not yet.


----------



## rton20s

Looking good Bret!


----------



## chasinbass

I love those pods ! Everything looks great !


Sent from my iPhone 22 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1FinalInstall

So cool, she's coming together and looks great!


----------



## Mlarson67

Those look amazing. Love the texture, looks factory!


----------



## BP1Fanatic

The force is REALLY strong with SQ! Those pod openings remind me of the planet Hoth guns in the Empire Strikes Back


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Planet Hoth


----------



## Darth SQ

BP1Fanatic said:


> Planet Hoth


lol!


----------



## Bluenote

Niiiice!


----------



## Babs

Darth SQ said:


> Midrange test fitted into the left front pod.
> We're not sure if we're going to stick with the copper trim rings or not yet.


That finish there! Love it.. And the color I think is a good match. 
May I ask:
1. What color?
2. Is that just color coat over texture or did you do any further sanding etc?

I have SEM primer and texture coat showing up today, though the pillars are far from primer ready.


----------



## Darth SQ

Babs said:


> That finish there! Love it.. And the color I think is a good match.
> May I ask:
> 1. What color?
> 2. Is that just color coat over texture or did you do any further sanding etc?
> 
> I have SEM primer and texture coat showing up today, though the pillars are far from primer ready.


That's what was used to.
SEM primer, texture, and then the proper color matched gray for a 97 Chevrolet Suburban.
I don't have the can here so I don't remember the number sorry.


----------



## Babs

Darth SQ said:


> That's what was used to.
> 
> SEM primer, texture, and then the proper color matched gray for a 97 Chevrolet Suburban.
> 
> I don't have the can here so I don't remember the number sorry.



Awe dang! Lol. I'll get a pillar over to carquest and check out the chart. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danno14

Nicely understated


----------



## Darth SQ

A major milestone was completed today.
I had the fuel tank out to replace the failing fuel pump so I took advantage of the open real estate and routed the 1/0 power and ground cables to the rear of the vehicle.
Both cables are covered with Techflex and split loom, nicely tucked up inside the driver side frame rail, anchored every 6", and routed back into the cab through the cargo area floor using proper grommets to seal out the elements. 
Now I finally have power to the rear of the vehicle. epper:


----------



## Darth SQ

Tweeter pods on the left and right a-pillars are almost ready for texture and paint.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Looks great!


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Nice!


----------



## Darth SQ

Ac control head has now been relocated below into a new custom lower panel where the power ports were before freeing up the valuable upper dash real estate right below the double din head unit.


----------



## Justin Zazzi

Do you have a list of what is left to do? Like, a really simple list of big items? I'm not really sure where this project stands in a big-picture kind of way.


----------



## Darth SQ

Jazzi said:


> Do you have a list of what is left to do? Like, a really simple list of big items? I'm not really sure where this project stands in a big-picture kind of way.


I'll know better once Bing pays up on his recently lost bet with me and builds the amp wall in the back. 
I'm not sure if I'm going to get the "cheap" Bing or if he's going to do it to the 10s since it's going to get some attention.


----------



## chasinbass

Darth SQ said:


> Ac control head has now been relocated below into a new custom lower panel where the power ports were before freeing up the valuable upper dash real estate right below the double din head unit.




That's freakin beautiful man you do awesome work !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth SQ

chasinbass said:


> That's freakin beautiful man you do awesome work !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish. No stuff like this I leave to the pros.


----------



## Darth SQ

I just wanted to let you all know that this project has not been forgotten and is now back on track.
There's been really good progress as of last weekend but you'll have to wait a few days before I can get around to posting pics.

As for the wall build, Bing and I have set a date of 8-15-17 to begin.
Good stuffs a happenin'.

Bret
Darth SQ


----------



## Lycancatt

you've chosen an excellent fabricator and it'll be so close to me..hopefully I get to hear it before you take it back north.


----------



## danno14

Darth SQ said:


> I just wanted to let you all know that this project has not been forgotten and is now back on track.
> There's been really good progress as of last weekend but you'll have to wait a few days before I can get around to posting pics.
> 
> As for the wall build, Bing and I have set a date of 8-15-17 to begin.
> Good stuffs a happenin'.
> 
> Bret
> Darth SQ


Funny! The notification I received said 8-15, and I was going to make a crack about "eight 15's!!! That's a heck of a wall! I wonder what Bing thinks/feels about joining the spl world!"


I'm not nearly as funny as I think I am :}


----------



## Darth SQ

danno14 said:


> Funny! The notification I received said 8-15, and I was going to make a crack about "eight 15's!!! That's a heck of a wall! I wonder what Bing thinks/feels about joining the spl world!"
> 
> 
> I'm not nearly as funny as I think I am :}


It was funny.


----------



## Darth SQ

The front stage pods for the tweeters, mids, and center channel are completed, installed, and only require the final trim bezels to cover the screws.
Finally some solid progress.














Bret
Darth SQ


----------



## Bluenote

Good work!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Looking great!


----------



## Notloudenuf

What is being built in the background?

And oh yeah nice work on the suburban.


----------



## Theslaking

Notloudenuf said:


> What is being built in the background?
> 
> And oh yeah nice work on the suburban.


A new super awesome fabrication shop! Has plumbing and everything.


----------



## Golden Ear

Finally! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Nice pods!


----------



## Darth SQ

Notloudenuf said:


> What is being built in the background?
> 
> And oh yeah nice work on the suburban.


I moved my 88 year old mom up from Phoenix and that's the brand new home I'm building for her. 

It's also the main reason my car audio projects are progressing so slowly. 


Bret
Darth SQ


----------



## Darth SQ

Are all my posted pics gone in this thread?
I can't see them but I was wondering if anyone else does.


Bret
Darth SQ


----------



## SHAGGS

Nope.
Sadly they're part of the hostage situation at Photo Bucket.
Unless you cough up $400 a year, they will no longer allow pic hosting.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Darth SQ said:


> Are all my posted pics gone in this thread?
> I can't see them but I was wondering if anyone else does.
> 
> 
> Bret
> Darth SQ


Happened to me also. The new site I've fallen in love with that a fellow DIYMA guy told me about is Imgur.com . It's so much easier to deal with.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Q*

F&*K!
After all these years I am finally wrapping up this build and the damn pics are gone.
So here's the deal.
The dash is done.
The center channel midbass enclosure is done.
All front stage pods are done.
I am taking the Suburban in to Bing at SIS for the wall to be built Monday of next week. 
So since I refuse to pay Photobullshit extortion, I will likely start a new page on FB to complete this build thread.
I'll keep you all informed and sorry for the inconvenience.

Bret
Darth SQ


----------



## Extended Power

I too, have fallen victim to the photobullshit scampane.
When I joined about 7 years ago, they offered 10 gigs of space for free....and now they have made it almost impossible to even pull your pictures from their site.

Good luck with your build, it sounds amazing...no pun intended.


----------



## All-Or-Nothing

Best thread ever ruined by Photobucket. What's your facebook page name....I got to see more progress pics


----------



## Theslaking

If you use a pc you can do the Photobucket fix that's explained on here to see pics.


----------



## vwguy383

I too am really sad not to see the end results of this build. I even miss his honda fit build with the SS stuff he had in it with the prototype subwoofer and class D power.


----------



## SkizeR

if your using chrome..

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/photobucket-embedded-imag/ogipgokcopooepeipngiikdkpmcpkaon


----------



## jtaudioacc

SkizeR said:


> if your using chrome..
> 
> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/photobucket-embedded-imag/ogipgokcopooepeipngiikdkpmcpkaon


works great!


----------



## vwguy383

Can I use that fix on my android phone to fix it? Also where is Bret? Is he not on here anymore? I wish he would finish the build. I'm not on any social media. Dont know if he finished the build somewhere else.


----------

